# (CSRHoD) CS's Red Hand of Doom [OOC]



## Creamsteak

This will be my first game on enworld in a couple years. I'll be running the pretty well known published module Red Hand of Doom. I've run it once at my tabletop game all the way from beginning to end with a 2 player party of Gestalts. I've ran a dozen odd PbP games on these boards in the past.

I'm going to leave recruitment open for 2 days, then pick through the players that have applied. My goal is 6 5th level pcs. I would appreciate it if the characters are somewhat standard, and without too much overlap between 'roles' in the party if possible.

My ideal pace is somewhat slow, only updating once every day or so. I generally make use of graphical tools a lot for my pbp games. Also there are a couple house-rules that I may need to point out.

Players that have been through the module before, or DMs that have run the module before should be fine for my game.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Adventure Background and Setting*
Straight out of the book. Some of it appended to keep secrets for anyone that hasn't actually seen the module.

For centuries, the dry and dusty Wyrmsmoke Mountains have been home to dozens of goblinoid tribes. Travelers skirted the goblin-infested hills by a generous margin, but the Wyrmsmoke tribes posed no significant threat to the nearby human townlands and settlements other than the occational bloody raid. Yet deep within the mountains lay hidden something that would spell doom.

The setting of the adventure is a thinly populated human frontier known as Elsir Vale and the surrounding wilderlands. The vale stretches almost 250 miles east to west and averages about 70 miles north to south. Several small mountain ranges and dense forests form the vale's borders.

The scattered human towns and villages of the area grew up along the Dawn Way, an important east-west trade road linking the heavily settled lands that lie northwest across the Endless Plains with the exotic kingdoms and goods of the coastal lands lying to the southeast. Much of the Dawn Way was built by an ancient dwarf-kingdom that spanned the Wyrmsmoke and Giantshield Mountains more than a thouasand years ago. While the dwarves are long gone, their roads, bridges, and cisterns remain in use to this day. After the dwarf-realm passed, the presence of various monsters and raiders kept traffic along the Dawn Way light for many years; few caravans dared the long and dangerous trek. Few humans lived in Elsir Vale during those years-only scattered settlements of druidic folk who left behind little more than grassy barrows and stone circles on the hilltops.

About five hundred years ago, the nearby city of Rhest came to control the vale and a large swath of land north of the Giantshields as well. Soldiers from Rhest secured the roads all the way to Dennovar and beyond, creating a safe passage for trade. More and more traders traveled the Dawn Way, and the kingdom of Rhestilor grew wealthy on the tariffs exacted from the passing merchants. Under the Kingdom's shield, the towns along the Dawn Way-Brindol, Talar, Terrelton, and the rest-grew up from tiny hamlets or lonely soldiers' posts to flourishing human settlements.

The kingdom of Rhestilor eventually collapsed under civil strife, monstrous incursions, and magical blights. Almost two-hundred years ago, the city of Rhest was burned by a savage horde out of the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. Although the warriors of Rhestilor killed many of the goblins and their kind, the city was abandoned and the already weakened kingdom broken. The locks and canals surrounding Rhest fell into disrepair and the Blackfens swallowed the ruined city.

In the years sincet he Kingdom's fall, the towns of Elsir Vale have come to look after themselves. Most of the local lords, such as Jarmaath of Brindol, still hold titles derived from the old kingdom of Rhestilor. While everybody knows that the kings of Rhestilor are long dead, no new realm has arisen in the vale.

This adventure is being ran "out of the box" without being tied to the Forgotten Realms, Greyhawk, Eberron, or any other published setting. Deities will be stolen from Greyhawk for most of the setting, however also expect to see some other pantheons even from different settings popping in.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Character Creation*

*Ability Scores:*
32 Point Buy.

*Hit Dice* 
Maximize 1st. 
Average on all others. 
(4 = 2.5, 6 = 3.5, 8 = 4.5, 10 = 5.5, 12 = 6.5)

*Races*
Aasimar*, Dwarf, Gray Elf, Goliath*, Halfling, Human, Tiefling*. 

*Aasimar, Goliaths, and Tieflings are modified.
[sblock=Aasimar]*Aasimar as Characters*
•	Planetouched Subtype: Aasimar are humanoids with the Planetouched Subtype.
•	+2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma.
•	Medium size.
•	An aasimar’s base land speed is 30 feet.
•	+2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks.
•	Automatic Languages: Common, Celestial. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Sylvan.
•	Favored Class: Paladin.[/sblock]
[sblock=Goliath]*Goliaths as Characters*
•	+2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma
•	Medium Size.
•	Goliath base land speed is 30 feet.
•	Monstrous Humanoid: As monstrous humanoids, goliath are proficient with all simple weapons, but they have no proficiency with any armor or shield.
•	Powerful Build: The physical stature of goliath lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger.
•	Whenever a goliath is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the goliath is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.
•	A goliath is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature’s special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A goliath can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject’s size category.
•	Mountain Movement: Goliaths can make standing long jumps and high jumps as if they were running long jumps and high jumps. A goliath can engage in accelerated climbing without taking the -5 penalty on the Climb check.
•	Acclimated: Goliaths are automatically acclimated to life at high altitude.
•	+2 racial bonus on Sense Motive checks.
•	Automatic Languages: Common and Gol-Kaa. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Terran.
•	Favored Class: Barbarian.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tiefling]*Tieflings as Characters*
•	Planetouched Subtype: Tieflings are humanoids with the Planetouched Subtype.
•	+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence.
•	Medium size.
•	A tiefling’s base land speed is 30 feet.
•	+2 racial bonus on Bluff and Hide checks.
•	Automatic Languages: Common, Infernal. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Orc.
•	Favored Class: Rogue.[/sblock]

*Classes*
Barbarian, Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger, Rogue, Spellthief, Swordsage, Warlock, Wizard.

[sblock=Barbarians]Barbarians gain Diehard as a bonus feat at 1st level even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat. In addition, a barbarian's death threshold increases by 1 per barbarian level. (Ex: A 5th level barbarian would die at -15.)[/sblock]
[sblock=Clerics]Clerics lose their ability to spontaneously cast cure/cause wounds spells and their bonus domain spells per day. Instead, Clerics can spontaneously cast spells from their domains. All Clerics of good deities can select the Healing domain. All Clerics of evil deities can select the Destruction domain.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Druid] Unaltered. [/sblock]
[sblock=Fighter]Fighters of 6th level and higher can change their favored weapon as a full round action. This means that a fighters weapon focus, improved critical, weapon specialization, and similar feats can all be changed in one full round action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladin]Unaltered.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranger]Rangers of 6th level and higher can switch their combat styles as a full round action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rogue]Rogues can trade their sneak attack for fighter bonus feats at levels other than 1st.[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellthief]Unaltered.[/sblock]
[sblock=Swordsage]Unaltered.[/sblock]
[sblock=Warlock]Unaltered.[/sblock]
[sblock=Wizard]Wizards use a d6 hit die instead of a d4.[/sblock]

*Skills*
All classes recieve more skill points.
(2 + int modifier) becomes (4 + int modifier)
(4 + int modifier) becomes (6 + int modifier)
(6 + int modifier) becomes (8 + int modifier)
(8 + int modifier) becomes (10 + int modifier)

*Feats*
All non-core feats are by approval.
Dodge just gives a +1 dodge bonus to AC.
Item creation feats are prohibited. Item creation is allowed regardless of feats, and it does not cost additional experience. The primary limiter during this game is time.

*Prestige Classes*
All prestige classes including those in the core books are by approval.

*Wealth*
All characters start with 9000 gold worth of equipment. Non-core items will need approval.

Rogues Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3748608#post3748608


----------



## Zoycitenega

I'd like to play a favoured soul of Kord, if you are allowing Complete Divine(if not, cleric).  Still not certain on race, but I have a few questions about this game before I commit to it.

1.  What books are allowed and what is the starting gold?
2.  Is this going to focus on roll or role?
3.  Is this in Grayhawk or a different world?


----------



## Creamsteak

1. Starting gold is up now in the char creation post. The "books" question is a bit vague. I intend to allow the classes and races detailed above, and any necessary feats/skills/spells/abilities that are required to make those classes work. I have a large collection but I may or may-not allow certain things on a case by case basis.

2. Because of the nature of the module, I think roll is going to be pretty important. However, that's not to say that it is the only focus.

3. Generic fantasy game #81939183. I have some interesting ideas for some elements, but I'm not subscribing to any particular campaign philosophy and I also wouldn't go so far as to call this a whole home-brew game.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm potentially interested- my first thought is a tiefling warlock.  Do you want concepts first, or full sheets?


----------



## Creamsteak

Your choice. I love either. Some characters I build for myself one way, some the other.


----------



## Zoycitenega

Alright, I'm in if you'll have me.  I'll play an aasimar cleric of Kord.  I'd like the aproval of one feat from Complete Divine - Spontaneous Healer.  It would allow me to swap out my prepared spells for cure spells.


----------



## Creamsteak

That would be fine by me.


----------



## DrZombie

I'd like to go for a dwarven barbarian, specialised in cave-fighting. Maybe belonging to one of the older clans that still lives deep inside the mountains? He'd be interested in exploring the old dwarven ruins, maybe dreaming of one day reclaiming them.


----------



## Pinotage

By the looks of things we have:

Dwarven Barbarian
Aasimar Cleric of Kord
Tiefling Warlock

How the latter do are going to get along is going to be interesting! 

Anyway, I'm a long-time PbP player, although I've never played here on ENWorld before. I was thinking a straight-up human rogue to fill the other 'role' as it were. Two-weapon fighting-type, I think, perhaps with a few levels of fighter at some point. DM, does that sound all right?

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

Cool!

I'd like to propose a human or halfling swordsage, focused mainly on Shadow Hand with some dabbling in other disciplines, who might multiclass into Rogue, Fighter, or Wizard, I'm not sure yet.....  Alternately a dwarven swordsage focused on Stone Dragon and Setting Sun.

I know at least most of the handful of maneuvers/etc. that should generally be avoided; I'd just love the chance to try a swordsage.


----------



## Pinotage

Actually, now that I'm thinking about it a little more, it'll be quite fun to play a druid. I haven't played one of those in a while. I think it depends on what we need most as a group.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

I would also like to sign on for this, although I have recently finished the 4th chapter of the adventure with my face-to-face group.  I tend to be pretty good at avoiding ooc knowledge creeping into my play, however, so I hope you'll let me take another stab at the campaign.
As for a character concept, I am most interested in playing a human swordsage of the Tiger Claw discipline.  I have him mostly worked up in my mind already (dual-wielding kukri and using Blood in the Water as his standard stance.)  As Arkhandus has already put in for a swordsage, that probably puts us in competition, or makes for an unusual group dynamic.  
With that in mind, I could alternatively play a high elven wizard.  I'll work on both unless you want me to focus on one or the other, Creamsteak.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Here is my character concept.

I am a young soldier from Brindol. As a child, I was always fascinated by the tales of old Rhestilor my uncle would tell us around the hearth, and I wanted to one day join the Army of Brindol to help restore the glory of the fallen kingdom.

However, basic training was a rude awakening, and I came to realize that our leaders were more interested in securing their own petty fortunes than in taming the land. When I was assigned to guard Brindol's foodstores--largely to keep hungry citizens from trying to pilfer a bite to eat here and there--my disillusionment threatened to squash my nationalistic spirit.

To avoid a growing cynicism, I decided to set out with a group of adventurers I recently met while drowning my sorrows at one of Brindol's drinking establishments. Certainly this is a better way than guarding foodstores to experience the glories of old Rhestilor. But it means going AWOL, and now I can't return to Brindol as anything less than a hero.

All doubts vanished once I hit the open road with my new friends. The air is cool and fresh, the sun is shining, and birds swoop in the air overhead. Though, to tell the truth, that forest up ahead does look unnaturally dark...



I have not played or read the Red Hand of Doom, so I would be happy to change any details of the above to fit with the setting. BTW, this character would be a male human fighter.



Edit: To account for the fact that we would be starting at 5th level, my mysterious old "uncle" was himself a grizzled old veteran who, seeing my fascination with his tales of old Rhestilor, took it upon himself to train me rigorously in my early teen years. Because of this, I entered the Army already more skilled than my peers and became a quick study during basic training. Although my superiors recognized my advanced skills, I didn't come from one of the "right" families in town, so I was relegated to guarding the foodstores.

Of course, what my "uncle's" _real_ history and motivations are is up to the DM.


----------



## Redclaw

So, I just spent an hour foodshopping, and in that time I have come to truly embrace the elven wizard concept.  I will add crunch and fluff to this post as I add to my concept, but here it is so far.
Larian grew up in a high elf forest village, which had lost a large portion of its population during an orc invasion of a neighboring human country shortly before his birth.  As a result of this tragedy, the elders of his village cut off all ties with the outside world, prefering to live in the peace of their forest.  Larian was never truly satisfied with the isolationism of his elven community.  He studied the history of conflict enough to know that evil armies attacked anyone in their way, not just those who allied themselves with each other.  
Larian studied magic and, when he had reached a reasonable level of training, left the elven forests to journey into the human lands to the West.  He hoped to learn more of the humans and their allies, the better to utilize their strengths when future conflicts arose.  He quickly met a diverse group of adventurers and joined their ranks.  together they travelled and grew in ability by facing a number of challenges.  Larian learned to respect and value each member of the party, and came to understand that these short-lived races have strengths that rival those of the elves.  He even became convinced that they would be worth admiring if they weren't so short-sighted.

Obviously, Larian is a bit haughty in regards to all non-elves.  He is likely to be a bit patronizing in certain circumstances, but willing to see and acknowledge strengths.  I see him as a wizard focused more on subtlety and outsmarting/outmaneuvering opponents than on flashy explosions (although he'll use those once in a while, too.)

One or two quick questions about the rules changes mentioned earlier.  As I read it, I can create any items that I have the requirements for (caster level and spells known), without paying xp.  Does this mean that for any items (scrolls, wands, etc.) that I have the ability to create that I can buy them for 1/2 price with my starting gold?
Secondly, you mention feats and equipment outside core needing approval, what about spells?
Oops, I found another one.  Since item creation feats are gone, are their any other options with the wizard bonus feats?  Spell focus, spell penetration, etc.?


----------



## James Heard

This is just a placeholder until I have something more solid to propose, just to say I'm interested.


----------



## Creamsteak

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'd like to go for a dwarven barbarian, specialised in cave-fighting. Maybe belonging to one of the older clans that still lives deep inside the mountains? He'd be interested in exploring the old dwarven ruins, maybe dreaming of one day reclaiming them.



Falls in line with my plans fine.


----------



## Creamsteak

Pinotage said:
			
		

> By the looks of things we have:
> 
> Dwarven Barbarian
> Aasimar Cleric of Kord
> Tiefling Warlock
> 
> How the latter do are going to get along is going to be interesting!
> 
> Anyway, I'm a long-time PbP player, although I've never played here on ENWorld before. I was thinking a straight-up human rogue to fill the other 'role' as it were. Two-weapon fighting-type, I think, perhaps with a few levels of fighter at some point. DM, does that sound all right?
> 
> Pinotage




No problem.



			
				Pinotage said:
			
		

> Actually, now that I'm thinking about it a little more, it'll be quite fun to play a druid. I haven't played one of those in a while. I think it depends on what we need most as a group.
> 
> Pinotage




Also fine. I may be using an alternate rule for the druid that I'm not certain of yet. I'm considering taking away a druids nature sense at first level and instead giving them favored environments ala unearthed arcanna. Does that seem interesting at all?


----------



## Creamsteak

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I would also like to sign on for this, although I have recently finished the 4th chapter of the adventure with my face-to-face group.  I tend to be pretty good at avoiding ooc knowledge creeping into my play, however, so I hope you'll let me take another stab at the campaign.
> As for a character concept, I am most interested in playing a human swordsage of the Tiger Claw discipline.  I have him mostly worked up in my mind already (dual-wielding kukri and using Blood in the Water as his standard stance.)  As Arkhandus has already put in for a swordsage, that probably puts us in competition, or makes for an unusual group dynamic.
> With that in mind, I could alternatively play a high elven wizard.  I'll work on both unless you want me to focus on one or the other, Creamsteak.




That's fine.



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> So, I just spent an hour foodshopping, and in that time I have come to truly embrace the elven wizard concept.  I will add crunch and fluff to this post as I add to my concept, but here it is so far.
> Larian grew up in a high elf forest village, which had lost a large portion of its population during an orc invasion of a neighboring human country shortly before his birth.  As a result of this tragedy, the elders of his village cut off all ties with the outside world, prefering to live in the peace of their forest.  Larian was never truly satisfied with the isolationism of his elven community.  He studied the history of conflict enough to know that evil armies attacked anyone in their way, not just those who allied themselves with each other.
> Larian studied magic and, when he had reached a reasonable level of training, left the elven forests to journey into the human lands to the West.  He hoped to learn more of the humans and their allies, the better to utilize their strengths when future conflicts arose.  He quickly met a diverse group of adventurers and joined their ranks.  together they travelled and grew in ability by facing a number of challenges.  Larian learned to respect and value each member of the party, and came to understand that these short-lived races have strengths that rival those of the elves.  He even became convinced that they would be worth admiring if they weren't so short-sighted.
> 
> Obviously, Larian is a bit haughty in regards to all non-elves.  He is likely to be a bit patronizing in certain circumstances, but willing to see and acknowledge strengths.  I see him as a wizard focused more on subtlety and outsmarting/outmaneuvering opponents than on flashy explosions (although he'll use those once in a while, too.)




Seems right in line with everything.



> One or two quick questions about the rules changes mentioned earlier.  As I read it, I can create any items that I have the requirements for (caster level and spells known), without paying xp.  Does this mean that for any items (scrolls, wands, etc.) that I have the ability to create that I can buy them for 1/2 price with my starting gold?




You can craft your own gear, scribe your own scrolls, or brew your own potions. But for starting treasure you still pay full price. I prefer to think of the starting gold as "how much wealth worth of gear does this character have" rather than as how much gold was spent. So the fighter/blacksmith could have crafted his own sword, but for starting gear it counts towards full price.



> Secondly, you mention feats and equipment outside core needing approval, what about spells?




Non-core spells need approval.



> Oops, I found another one.  Since item creation feats are gone, are their any other options with the wizard bonus feats?  Spell focus, spell penetration, etc.?




Yes, spell focus/penetration would be fine replacements.


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Here is my character concept.
> 
> I am a young soldier from Brindol. As a child, I was always fascinated by the tales of old Rhestilor my uncle would tell us around the hearth, and I wanted to one day join the Army of Brindol to help restore the glory of the fallen kingdom.
> 
> However, basic training was a rude awakening, and I came to realize that our leaders were more interested in securing their own petty fortunes than in taming the land. When I was assigned to guard Brindol's foodstores--largely to keep hungry citizens from trying to pilfer a bite to eat here and there--my disillusionment threatened to squash my nationalistic spirit.
> 
> To avoid a growing cynicism, I decided to set out with a group of adventurers I recently met while drowning my sorrows at one of Brindol's drinking establishments. Certainly this is a better way than guarding foodstores to experience the glories of old Rhestilor. But it means going AWOL, and now I can't return to Brindol as anything less than a hero.
> 
> All doubts vanished once I hit the open road with my new friends. The air is cool and fresh, the sun is shining, and birds swoop in the air overhead. Though, to tell the truth, that forest up ahead does look unnaturally dark...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played or read the Red Hand of Doom, so I would be happy to change any details of the above to fit with the setting. BTW, this character would be a male human fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To account for the fact that we would be starting at 5th level, my mysterious old "uncle" was himself a grizzled old veteran who, seeing my fascination with his tales of old Rhestilor, took it upon himself to train me rigorously in my early teen years. Because of this, I entered the Army already more skilled than my peers and became a quick study during basic training. Although my superiors recognized my advanced skills, I didn't come from one of the "right" families in town, so I was relegated to guarding the foodstores.
> 
> Of course, what my "uncle's" _real_ history and motivations are is up to the DM.




Thats all pretty in-line with the majority of things.


----------



## Creamsteak

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> I'd like to propose a human or halfling swordsage, focused mainly on Shadow Hand with some dabbling in other disciplines, who might multiclass into Rogue, Fighter, or Wizard, I'm not sure yet.....  Alternately a dwarven swordsage focused on Stone Dragon and Setting Sun.
> 
> I know at least most of the handful of maneuvers/etc. that should generally be avoided; I'd just love the chance to try a swordsage.




Either is fine. I've not had enough experience with the swordsage class yet, but I'm curious about it.


----------



## Creamsteak

Zoycitenega - Aasimar Cleric of Kord
pathfinderq1 - Tiefling Warlock
DrZombie - Dwarven Barbarian
Arkhandus - Halfling/Dwarf Swordsage
Pinotage - Druid/maybe
Redclaw - Swordsage/Wizard
Vigwyn the Unruly - Human Fighter
James Heard - Holding a spot



I might go over the 6 player cap since in PbP it doesn't drag things out so much (might even speed things up). However, for now I'm pretty reluctant. I think 6 is about the ideal pbp number.

For now I'll focus on these 8 players, and if more potential ones pop up I'll try to figure out how to cut the numbers down slightly.


----------



## Dalamar

I was thinking of submitting a swashbuckley human rogue, and think I'll start building a stat block right away just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Creamsteak

Hello Dalamar.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Is it too early for me to start putting a character sheet together?

When you say 32 points, does that mean a) we started with 32 points at first level, and increased a score at fourth level, or b) we have 32 points worth of abilities at fifth level?

Are items from the Magic Item Compendium available upon approval?

Will we be starting out right in the action (may need to spend all wealth on items before game starts), or will we be doing some RP "in town" first (may be able to purchase specifically needed items during game based on info gathered during early RP)?


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Is it too early for me to start putting a character sheet together?




Go ahead.



> When you say 32 points, does that mean a) we started with 32 points at first level, and increased a score at fourth level, or b) we have 32 points worth of abilities at fifth level?




32 point buy, and increase one of your ability scores by 1 at 4th level.



> Are items from the Magic Item Compendium available upon approval?




Yes, although that's a book I don't have on hand so you'll need to put up the full info for me.



> Will we be starting out right in the action (may need to spend all wealth on items before game starts), or will we be doing some RP "in town" first (may be able to purchase specifically needed items during game based on info gathered during early RP)?




Right into the action with a short stop afterwards. You could probably get by with working out most of your equipment, but holding a bit back for supplies along the adventure. However, I would get any magical adventuring gear first.


----------



## Dalamar

Denna Smithson 
Female Human Rogue 5
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +8, Spot +8
*Languages* Common, Elven, Goblin
--------------------------------------
*AC* 17, Touch 14, Flat-footed 13; Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1
(+4 Dex, +3 Armor)
*HP* 30 (5HD)
*Fort* +3 *Ref* +8 *Will* +1; Evasion, Trap Sense +1
--------------------------------------
*Speed* 30ft
*Melee* Rapier +8 (1d6+1, 18-20), or
*Ranged* Shortbow +7 (1d6, x3, 75ft)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grapple* +4
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Sneak Attack +3d6
*Special Actions* Improved Feint
--------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 12 Dex 19 Con 14 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 12
*SQ* Trapfinding
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +14, Bluff +9, Climb +9, Diplomacy +3, Disable Device +10, Gather Information +9, Hide +12, Intimidate +3, Jump +14, Listen +8, Move Silently +12, Open Lock +12, Search +10, Spot +8, Tumble +14
*Possessions* Masterwork studded leather armor, masterwork rapier, composite shortbow with 20 arrows, thieves' tools, belt of ultimate athleticism, boots of agile leaping, gloves of dexterity +2; generic adventuring goods (packback, bedrolls, rope, etc)

Belt of Ultimate Athleticism
*Price* 3,600gp
*Slot* Waist
*Caster Level* 9th
*Aura* Moderat; (DC 19) Transmutation
*Activation* Swift (command)
*Weight* --

When activated, can Take 10 on Balance, Climb, Jump, Swim and Tumble for 1 round even under stressful situations.
Once per day can be activated to treat the next Balance, Climb, Jump, Swim or Tumble check as if rolled a 20.

Boots of Agile Leaping
*Price* 600gp
*Slot* Feet
*Caster Level* 3rd
*Aura* Faint; (DC 16) Transmutation
*Activation* --
*Weight* 2lb

Use Dexterity instead of Strength on Jump checks.
Stand from prone as a Swift action without provoking attacks of opportunity if have 5 ranks of Balance.

Denna is the daughter of a locksmith, and a tomboy at heart. In fact, her best childhood friend didn't realize that Denna was different from him untill puberty hit them. The boy was fascinated by stories of dashing swordsmen and as they grew up he kindled the same interest in Denna. At some point their friendship turned to more.
Some time ago her childhood sweetheart set out to find adventure. Denna is very worried as she has not heard a word of him since, and now is setting out to adventure in the hopes of hearing news of his lost love.

Denna is a lithe human woman with shoulder-length blonde hair and greyish blue eyes.



I'm not sure if the usual thief skills really fit the swashbuckler type, but I had the skill points and they gave a bit of a good indication as to what to write for a history, so they're good.

Skill Ranks: 
Balance 8 Ranks, +2 Synergy from Tumble, +4 Dex
Bluff 8 Ranks, +1 Cha
Climb 8 Ranks, +1 Str
Diplomacy +2 Synergy from Bluff, +1 Cha
Disable Device 8 Ranks, +2 Int
Gather Information 8 Ranks, +1 Cha
Hide 8 Ranks, +4 Dex
Intimidate +2 Synergy from Bluff, +1 Cha
Jump 8 Ranks, +2 Synergy from Tumble, +4 Dex (Boots of Agile Leaping)
Listen 8 Ranks
Move Silently 8 Ranks, +4 Dex
Open Lock 8 Ranks, +4 Dex
Search 8 Ranks, +2 Int
Spot 8 Ranks
Tumble 8 Ranks, +2 Synergy from Jump, +4 Dex

Gold
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4,000gp
Belt of Ultimate Athleticism, 3,600gp
Boots of Agile Leaping, 600gp
Masterwork rapier, 320gp
Masterwork studded leather armor, 175gp
Thieves' tools, 75gp
Backpack, bedroll, hemp rope, sunrods, etc, roughly 100gp
---------------------------------------------------------
Total: 8,870gp


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Concept 1- Tyrla Rizzell*

Here is my first concept pitch.  I'll probably put up a halfling wilderness recon specialist as a secondary concept later, depending on how much computer access I get this evening.

Name: Tyrla nic Rizzell
Race/gender: Tiefling (modified)/female
Class/level: Warlock 5
Role: ranged attack/arcane damage

Description: Tyrla appears to be a young woman- she has a subtly exotic look about her, and most folk assume that she is human (but from some far off land).  She is just under average height, with a slender build.  Her hair is black and curly, usually worn tied back in a simple braid.  Her eyes are her most exotic feature, with a slight almond shape and catlike green-gold pupils which seem almost to glow red when she calls upon her powers.  Her skin has a golden-bronze undertone- in the right lighting it seems almost metallic.  For the most part, she prefers to keep herself covered- she wears long sleeves, ankle length skirts, gloves, and a deep hooded cloak nearly all the time (all of which fits nicely with her carefully maintained mysterious look).   

Background: Many of the isolated villages that dot Elsir Vale have a local wisewoman- some of these folk are simple herbalists or healers, while others have some smattering of magical ability, most often as a druid or adept.  Some of these women are far more powerful than their fellow villagers could ever understand, and they dwell in rural isolation for a variety of reasons ranging from personal desire for solitude to madness borne of magical study or misadventure.  Tyrla's mother was one such unfortunate soul.  As far as the villagers of Drin were concerned, "Mama Rizzell" had lived in the clearing atop Quartz Hill basically forever, and no one really minded her occasional fits of raving as long as she continued to dispense her wisdom and petty magical trinkets.  They were rather surprised when visitors to her hut began to notice a tiny girl-child lurking in the shadows, but the simply assumed that "Mama" had acquired a foundling, perhaps in some strange bargain.  

As the girl grew, she mostly stayed near Rizzell's clearing, though from time to time, she was seen wandering alone through the woods.  She rarely spoke, except to deal with her "mother's" visitors, and it was years before any of the townsfolk even knew her name.  Tyrla studied whatever Rizzell could teach her, mostly the lore of the arcane world, and on her own she explored the forests and hills around her home.  Perhaps in time she might have learned her mother's trade and assumed the mantle of village wisewoman herself- but that future was wiped away one spring morning when raiders thundered down from the hills.  Tyrla escaped into the woods, and Rizzell used all of the powers at her command to fend off the raiders- but it was not quite enough.  Tyrla returned that night to find her "mother's" body surrounded by slain foes in the ashes of her cabin.

For a time, Tyrla stayed with the villagers of Drin, but she did not have her mother's knowledge, and she was too odd to fit in with the simple farming folk.  When the next spring came, she set out upon the roads to seek her fortune.  She learned a great deal in a short time, and within another year she had joined a company of adventurers- she has traveled with that band ever since.  Over the years, she has expanded her arcane knowledge to an impressive degree, but her ability to manipulate the forces of magics remains oddly chaotic.  Despite the impressive energies she wields, she has never been able to master the simplest formal rituals of magecraft.  Stranger still, she has become more and more certain that her ancestry is not purely human- part of her fears the truth, but another, larger portion of her psyche revels in the knowledge of what she might be (or what she might become...)

Personality: Tyrla quite deliberately cultivates an aura of mystery- she often seems rather distant, especially around those she does not know well, and she seems prone to fits of rage which approach madness.  She is deeply interested in her arcane studies, and that subject is the quickest way to break through her reserved facade.  Her friends have long since grown used to her rather ferocious temper- even at her worst she has never betrayed her loyalty to her allies.  Her more learned friends may be aware that she is not truly human, but the taint within her blood does not seem to have warped her beyond saving.

Crunch:

Tiefling (modified) female
Warlock 5; XP 10000
Alignment: CN (tending towards CG)
Languages: Common, Infernal, elf, draconic, orc
HP: 30 (6/3.5/3.5/3.5/3.5, +10 CON)
AC: 19 (t14/ff15; DEX +4, Armor +5)
Initiative: +4 (DEX)
BAB: +3 (Melee +2/Missile +7/Grapple +2)
+4/FORT: base +1, vest +1, CON +2
+6/REF: base +1, vest +1, DEX +4
+6/WILL: base +4, vest +1, WIS +1

STR 9 (-1; 1 point)
DEX 18 (+4; 8 points +2 racial +1 at level 4)
CON 14 (+2; 6 points)
INT 16 (+3; 6 points +2 racial)
WIS 13 (+1; 5 points)
CHA 12 (+1; 6 points -2 racial)

Feats:
Point blank shot (1st level)
Precise shot (3rd level)
NEXT: Extra invocation (Baleful utterance, at level 6)

Invocations:
Eldritch Spear (level 1)
See the Unseen (level 2)
Summon Swarm (level 4)
NEXT: Eldritch chain (at level 6)

Skills:
+10/Concentration; 8 ranks +2 CON
+11/Knowledge- arcana; 8 ranks +3 INT
+4/Knowledge- history (cc); 2 points cc= 1 rank +3 INT
+5/Knowledge- nature (cc); 4 points cc= 2 ranks +3 INT
+4/Knowledge- religion; 1 rank +3 INT
+4/Knowledge- the planes; 1 rank +3 INT
+6/Listen; 5 ranks +1 WIS
+4/Sense motive; 3 ranks +1 WIS
+13/Spellcraft; 8 ranks +3 INT +2 synergy
+5/Survival (cc); 8 points cc= 4 ranks +1 WIS
+9/Use magical device; 8 ranks +1 CHA
+6/Hide (untrained); 0 ranks +4 DEX +2 racial

Possessions:
+1 mithril shirt (2100 gp, AC +5, check -0)
Ring of Sustenance (2500 gp)
Heward's handy haversack (2000 gp)
Vest of resistance +1 (1000 gp)- from Complete Arcane (if not okay, replace with Cloak of Resistance)
Wand of CLW (750 gp; 50 charges, CL 1)
Potion of CLW (x4; 200 gp; CL 1)

MW cold iron shortspear (302 gp; +3/1d6-1)
Cold iron daggers (x2; 8 gp)
Sling with 10 bullets (1 sp)

Sunrods (x5; 10 gp)
Alchemist's fire (x2; 40 gp)
Explorer's outfit (x2; 0+10 gp)
Traveler's outfit(x1; 1 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Belt pouch (1 gp)
Flint and steel (1 gp)
Small steel mirror (10 gp)
Sack (x4; 4 sp)
Signal whistle (8 sp)
Waterskin (1 gp)

64 gp, 6 sp left


----------



## Redclaw

Larian Lightweaver 
Male High Elven Wizard (Transmuter) 5
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +6; Low-Light Vision
*Languages* Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan, Auran
--------------------------------------
*AC* 13, Touch 13, Flat-footed 10; 
(+3 Dex)
*HP* 25 (5HD)
*Fort* +2 *Ref* +4 *Will* +4; Sleep Immunity, +2 vs. Enchantments, 
--------------------------------------
*Speed* 30ft
*Melee* Longsword +2 (1d8 19-20), or
*Ranged* MW Longbow +6 (1d8, x3, 100ft)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grapple* +2
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Special Actions* 
--------------------------------------
*Abilities* 
Str 10 (+0) (2 pp)
Dex 16 (+3) (6 pp +2 racial mod.)
Con 12 (+1) (6 pp -2 racial mod.)
Int 17 (+3) (10 pp +1 at 4th level)
Wis 10 (+0) (2 pp)
Cha 14 (+2) (6pp)

*SQ* 
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Spell Mastery, Precise Shot, Spell Focus: Illusion
*Skills* Climb +2 (2 ranks, cc), Concentration +9 (8 ranks), Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, cc), Knowledge (Arcana) +11 (8 ranks), Knowledge (History) +7 (4 ranks), Knowledge (The Planes) +7 (4 ranks), Spellcraft +13 (8 ranks), Spot +6 (4 ranks, cc), Swim +2 (2 ranks, cc)
*Possessions* 
Masterwork Longbow  400 gp
20 Arrows  2 gp
Longsword  15 gp
Dagger  2gp
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend  3,000 gp
Scroll of Fireball (5th)  375 gp
Scroll of Dispell Magic  375 gp
Scroll of Major Image  375 gp
Scroll of Resist Energy (2)  150 gp each
Scroll of Protection From Arrows  150 gp
Scroll of Keen Edge  375 gp
Wand of Magic Missile (3rd)  2,250 gp
Pearl of Power (1st)  1,000 gp
Backpack  2gp
Scroll Case  1 gp
Ink (2 vials0  8 gp each
Inkpen  1 sp
Bullseye Lantern  12 gp
4 pints oil  1 sp each
10 sheets paper  4 sp each
Belt Pouch  1 gp
Trail Rations (3 days)  5 sp each
10 tindertwigs  1 gp each
Spellbook  15 gp
Spell Component Pouch  5 gp


*Spells Known*  Banned Schools=Enchantment and Necromancy
1st- _Feather Fall, Magic Weapon_ (Spell Mastery) _, Color Spray, Silent Image, Shocking Grasp, True Strike, Identify, Mage Armor_ (Spell Mastery)_, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile _(Spell Mastery)_, Enlarge Person _
2nd- _Fox's Cunning, Bull's Strength, Knock, Invisibility, See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray _
3rd- _Fireball, Haste, Fly, Major Image, Dispell Magic, Keen Edge_

*Spells Prepared* (Standard Travelling List)
0- _ Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1st- _Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon_ (Trans.)
2nd- _See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Bull's Strength_(Trans.)
3rd- _Dispell Magic, Fireball, Haste_ (Trans)


----------



## Jemal

Holy cow, dude, you're still here?  I'm so in!


----------



## Creamsteak

Hello Jemal!


----------



## Jemal

Long time no see.. although I must say that I'm dismayed to note you're still over 2K posts ahead of me. 
Oh well.
Allright, having read through the creation rules, I suppose I have a couple questions: 

1) Got any problem with a Melee Warlock?
2) If you're allowing Warlock, are you allowing the invocations that were printed for them in Dragon Magic or Complete Mage?


----------



## pathfinderq1

*2nd concept*

Here is my second possible concept, in basic form only as I don't have much computer time tonight.  I'll try to post a more fleshed-out version tomorrow.

Name: Fox (if he has any other name, no one in the group has ever heard it)
Race/gender: Halfling male
Class/level: Rogue 2/Ranger 3 (advancing roughly even in both, Rogue 3 next), would be interested in the Horizon Walker PrC from the DMG, but not for a few levels.
Role: outdoors specialist/missile support

Description: Fox is a youngish-looking halfling, rather average in both build and looks.  He has red hair, which he keeps trimmed very short and hides under a plain knitted wool cap, and his eyes are a lively green, the only thing about him which can be described as 'sparkling'.  He dresses in deliberately nondescript clothing, close-fitted forester's garb in drab greens, browns, and greys.  Even his weapons and shield are deliberately darkened, to avoid any hint of shine.  He rarely goes anywhere without his bow and a full quiver of arrows.  When on the trail, he rides an equally nondescript riding dog, with afew extra quivers strapped above the saddlebags.

Background: Fox was born and raised in an isolated halfling village in Elsir Vale.  His father was a hunter, and Fox grew up spending nearly all of his time in the woods, either with his father or on his own.  When he was but a youth, the village endured a lengthy series of goblin raids- while most of the villagers survived, the ordeal was draining and traumatic, and many of the villagers moved away from the area to a safer locale.  The few remaining folk, including Fox, moved into a human village nearby, and became part of the community.

    Fired by wanderlust and a love of the outdoors, Fox joined the military detachment of the local lord.  After several years as a scout, Fox 'retired' to the life of a mercenary- a few boring stints as a caravan guard quickly inspired him to try the trade of 'freelance adventurer', and he has been quite successful in that line of work.

Personality: Fox is a halfling of few words- he may go through whole days communicating in single words and gestures.  He genuinely enjoys being outdoors, and he hates goblins, orcs, and other creatures which seem to exist to despoil and destroy.  He is also quite proud of his skills, and enjoys testing his abilities, both against his friends and against his enemies... He has little interest in arcane or scholarly matters- he prefers physical experience to 'book-learning'. 

Crunch details:
Halfling male
Rogue 2/Ranger 3 (5 total)
XP: 10000; Next: Rogue 3 (6 total)
Alignment: NG
Languages: Common, halfling, elf, goblin, draconic
HP: 28 (6+4.5+3.5+4.5+4.5, +5 CON) 
AC: 20 (22 with shield); Armor +5, DEX +4, Size +1, (shield +2)
Initiative: +4 (DEX +4)
BAB: +4 (melee +6/missile +9/Grapple +1)
+5/FORT: base +0+3, CON +1, racial +1 
+11/REF: base +3+3, DEX +4, racial +1
+4/WILL: base +0+1, WIS +2, racial +1

STR: 12 (+1); 6 points, -2 racial
DEX: 18 (+4); 8 points, +2 racial, +1 at level 4
CON: 12 (+1); 4 points
INT: 14 (+2); 6 points
WIS: 14 (+2); 6 points
CHA: 10 (+0); 2 points

Feats:
Point blank shot (1st level)
Precise shot (3 level)
Track (ranger 1 bonus)
Rapid shot (ranger 2 bonus- archery style)
Endurance (ranger 3 bonus)
NEXT: Improved initiative (at level 6)

Skills:
+6/Balance/ 2 ranks
+5/Climb/ 2 ranks
+6/Disable device/ 2 ranks
+2/Handle animal/ 2 ranks
+16/Hide: 8 ranks +4 DEX +4 size
+5/Jump/ 2 ranks
+3/Knowledge- dungeoneering/ 1 rank
+5/Knowledge- geography/ 3 ranks
+9/Knowledge- nature/ 5 ranks (4pts +2 cc), +2 INT, +2 synergy
+12/Listen/ 8 ranks, +2 WIS, +2 racial
+14/Move silently/ 8 ranks, +4 DEX, +2 racial
+8/Open locks/ 2 ranks, +4 DEX, +2 tools
+4/Profession- military scout/ 2 ranks, +2 WIS
+7/Ride/ 3 ranks (2 pts +2 cc), +4 DEX
+10/Search/ 8 ranks, +2 INT
+3/Sense motive/ 1 rank, +2 WIS
(+1)/Speak language/ 1 rank (2 pts cc), +n/a
+10/Spot/ 8 ranks +2 WIS
+10/Survival/ 8 ranks (6 pts +4 pts cc), +2 WIS (+@ to find tracks, +2 in aboveground natural settings
(+3)/Swim/ 2 ranks, +1 STR (-encumbrance penalties)
+6/Tumble/ 2ranks, +4 DEX

Possessions
+1 mithril shirt (2100 gp)
Ring of sustenance (2500 gp)
Boots of the winterlands (2500 gp)
Potion of CLW (x4; 200 gp, CL 1)

Short composite bow (small, +1 STR, 150 gp)
MW scimitar (small, 315 gp)
Darkwood shield (heavy, small, 257 gp)
Riding dog with tack and saddlebags (166 gp)
Arrows (x80; 4 gp)
Arrows (cold iron, x20; 2 gp)
Arrows (silver, x20; 42 gp)
Daggers (cold iron, x2; 8 gp)
MW thieves tools (100 gp)
Everburning torch (110 gp)

Basic idea: Formerly a professional military scout, "retired" to adventuring.  Skilled tracker and recon specialist, sniper/archer.  Uses a riding dog for travel, but fights and does most scouting on foot.  Would work well with an urban/social/melee type rogue, if we end up with a six person group.


----------



## Creamsteak

Jemal said:
			
		

> Long time no see.. although I must say that I'm dismayed to note you're still over 2K posts ahead of me.
> Oh well.
> Allright, having read through the creation rules, I suppose I have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) Got any problem with a Melee Warlock?
> 2) If you're allowing Warlock, are you allowing the invocations that were printed for them in Dragon Magic or Complete Mage?




1) No problem.
2) I don't have either of these books and neither do either of my tabletop game players so I don't have access. So you'd want to post them for approval.


----------



## Jemal

Only one I'm looking at is a Least invocation from Complete Mage, "All-Seeing Eyes".  It goes with my concept for this guy, that he's very perceptive but is not the best fighter.  Then he learned of his family's history with devils and tapped into the eldritch power flowing through his bloodline to augment his fighting capabilities.  Little did he know that his enhanced perception was allready a manifestation of his bloodline (warlocks have some really nice Sense-based invoations.. Devil's sight, See the Unseen, All-seeing eyes at Least, Voidsense @ Lesser, right up to Dark Foresight.
[sblock=All Seeing Eyes]
*Paraphrased*
You gain a supernaturally precise vision of the world.  You gain _comprehend languages_, for written words.  Additionally, you gain a +6 bonus on search and spot checks.
As with other Warlock buffs, it's essentially permanent unless dispelled (24 hour duration usable at will as a standard action)
[/sblock]

My only problem with this concept is that very few classes have Spot as a class skill, and I'd have to multiclass into one of them to get it.


----------



## Creamsteak

Redclaw - Which of your schools are prohibited by your Transmutation specialization?

Zoycitenega - Aasimar Cleric of Kord *
pathfinderq1 - Tiefling Warlock
DrZombie - Dwarven Barbarian *
Arkhandus - _______ Swordsage *
Pinotage - _______ Druid *
Redclaw - High-Elf Transmuter

*Waiting for confirmation.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Currently Backups (Will move up if someone above isn't active)

Vigwyn the Unruly - Human Fighter
James Heard - _______
Dalamar - Human Rogue
Jemal - _______ Warlock


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Redclaw - Which of your schools are prohibited by your Transmutation specialization?



Enchantment and Necromancy.  He doesn't care to control others' actions, and he won't soil his hands with the taint of death.  (I was leaning toward conjuration, but I like too many of the upper-level spells.  I'll switch shield out for mage armor.)


----------



## Creamsteak

For the characters posted, if you could do a couple things so I can check your characters slightly easier:

1) Set aside a gear list with item names and gold piece costs somewhere towards the bottom.

2) List skill ranks.

Just showing those two things will help me out a bit. Otherwise the three characters detailed so far seem fine based off my current examination. I just don't want to dig into the skills and gold piece costs.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Currently Backups (Will move up if someone above isn't active)
> 
> Vigwyn the Unruly - Human Fighter




Thanks for keeping me on as a backup. Instead of putting together a full character sheet right now for a backup, I will lurk to see if I get a shot at the actual game. If so, I will go ahead and put a full CS together. Happy gaming!


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll have my character sheets ready soon; I'm submitting three since I'm not sure what would fit best in the party, since you don't want anyone stepping on each other's toes.  I've basically just got to finish typing up the characters' skills and some background for each.  Will probably be finished sometime Tuesday morning or afternoon (in Arizona time, i.e. Mountain Time basically).

A dwarven swordsage 5 with primarily Stone Dragon and Setting Sun maneuvers, focused on being tough and dealing fairly good, but not maximum, damage.  So he'd probably be a bit tougher than the barbarian but less damaging and less speedy.  Might be just as damaging though, for all I know.  Focuses on the greatsword, but carries a warhammer and short sword as backup weapons so he can handle different threats (along with having the Mountain Hammer strike).

Preferred if the group's only other sturdy frontline combatant is the barbarian.

A human swordsage 4/fighter 1 focused on Shadow Hand maneuvers, sneaky and reasonably good in close combat but limited in strength; probably better at avoiding harm than dishing it out, and he loses some of his offensive power against unliving foes (using strikes like Drain Vitality, heading towards Strength Draining Strike and Assassin's Stance after another level or two).  A fighter that works best alongside another fellow, like another sneaky type.  Uses a spiked chain, but the only special tricks he does with it are the occasional Mighty Throw maneuver (using it to trip an enemy and toss them away) and the Wolf Fang Strike maneuver (using it as a double weapon then for two attacks).

Preferred if the group only has one scout/rogue type, to back them up or something.

And a halfling rogue 2/swordsage 3, similar to the human but focused more on filling a typical roguish role and being a tad less personally-effective in combat.  A bit more focus on Setting Sun over time, almost certainly.  More Sneak Attack focused in terms of offense, but only using a single short sword for that.  And just a lot more sneaky than the human, thanks to being both a halfling and a rogue.

Preferred only if the group has no serious rogue for handling traps, locks, and scouting; which is unlikely since it seems at least one or two others are considering playing Rogues.


----------



## DrZombie

Whoo. Seems lik eI got in just in time. Will put up a charsheet tonight. One slight problem : I'll be away from sept 9-14. Is that a problem?


----------



## Dalamar

Okay, I added the skill rank distribution and prices of items at the bottom of the sheet.

Additional note, I do not like buying equipment for high-level characters, and much higher than 5th level and I might've skipped just for that. Feels too much like accounting, though the system at the back of Magic Item Compendium does help significantly.


----------



## Creamsteak

Somewhat. It might slow down the start since I intend to start with a combat. I'll deal with it if asked, though I'd likely need to auto-pilot your character.


----------



## DrZombie

Auto-pilot away, no probs whatsoever. It'll only be 4 days, that's one or two rounds of combat.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamstreak, I'll get my human druid done later today.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also fine. I may be using an alternate rule for the druid that I'm not certain of yet. I'm considering taking away a druids nature sense at first level and instead giving them favored environments ala unearthed arcanna. Does that seem interesting at all?




How would the Favored Environment progress beyond the 1st level or would it remain at just the single +2 bonus? Favored Environment is a variant of the ranger's Favored Enemy, so it naturally improves as the ranger advances in level.

I'm happy either way - Nature Sense or just a single Favored Environment is fine with me.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

*Human Druid*

Character sheet *nearly* completed.

Creamsteak, can you approve the following spells from Spell Compendium, please:

Enrage Animal
Snake's Swiftness

[SBLOCK=Human Druid]*Name:*
*Race:* Human (Size Medium)
*Class:* Druid
*Level:* 5 (5)
*XP:* 10001
*Next Level:* 15000
*Alignment:* NG
*Deity:* Ehlonna

*Sex:* Female
*Age:* 22 
*Height:* 5'4"
*Weight:* 112 lb
*Eye Colour:* Amber Brown
*Hair Colour:* Light Brown



		Code:
	

[B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2)
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 (+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)
[B]Int:[/B] 10 (+0)
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 (+3) (+1 Level)
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 (+0)

[B]HP:[/B]         36 (5d8 + 10 Con)
[B]Current HP:[/B] 36/36
[B]AC:[/B] 16 (+10 Base +2 Dex +2 Shield +2 Armor)
    12 (Touch Attack)
    14 (Flat-Footed)

[B]Fort:[/B] +7 (+2 Con +4 Druid +1 Cloak)
[B]Refl:[/B] +4 (+2 Dex +1 Druid +1 Cloak)
[B]Will:[/B] +8 (+3 Wis +4 Druid +1 Cloak)


*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)

*Feats: * (3) Spell Focus (Conjuration), Companion Spellbond, Augment Summoning

*Skills:* (56)



		Code:
	

Concentration        +10 (+8 Rank +2 Con)            (8)
Handle Animal        +8  (+8 Rank +0 Cha)            (8) (+12 with Animal Companion)
Heal                 +9  (+6 Rank +3 Wis)            (6)
Knowledge (Nature)   +8  (+6 Rank +0 Int +2 Synergy) (6)
Listen               +11 (+8 Rank +3 Wis)            (8)
Ride                 +5  (+1 Rank +2 Dex +2 Synergy) (1) ACP
Spellcraft           +5  (+5 Rank +0 Int)            (5)
Spot                 +11 (+8 Rank +3 Wis)            (8)
Survival             +9  (+6 Rank +3 Wis)            (6) (+11 Aboveground Natural Environments)


*Melee Attack:*

Shortspear +6 (+3 BAB +2 Str +1 Weapon)

*Melee Damage:*

Shortspear 1d6+2 (+2 Str Crit 20/x2)

*Ranged Attack:*

Sling +6 (+3 BAB +2 Dex +1 Weapon)

*Ranged Damage:*

Sling 1d4+2 (+2 Str Crit 20/x2 Range 50 ft) - Sling
Shortspear 1d6+2 (+2 Str Crit 20/x2 Range 20 ft) - Shortspear

*Languages:* Common, Druidic (Literate)

*Druid Abilities:*

Favored Environment (Plains) +4, Favored Environment (Forest, Cold or Temperate) +2, Wild Empathy +8 (+4 against Magical Beasts), Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure (+4 Saves Spell-like Abilities Fey), Wild Shape (1/day, Medium, 5 HD, 5 hours)

*Load:* Light (Light Up to 58 lb, Medium 57-116 lb, Heavy 117-175 lb)

*ACP:* 0

*Speed:* 30 ft (30 ft) (Runx4)

*Wealth:*

0 pp, 788 gp, 9 sp, 0 cp

*Weapons:*

Mwk Shortspear
Mwk Sling
Sling Bullets (20)
Club
Shortspear (3)

*Armor:*

Darkwood Heavy Shield
Mwk Leather Armor

*Equipment:*

Backpack
Bedroll
Caltrops
Chalk (5)
Flint and Steel
Small Steel Mirror
Flask of Oil (4)
Belt Pouch
Trail Rations (5)
Silk Rope (100 ft.)
Signal Whistle
Torch (3)
Waterskin
Whetstone
Explorer's Outfit
Spell Component Pouch
Healer's Kit (10 Uses)
Tindertwig (5)
Alchemist's Fire (3)
Everburning Torch
Antitoxin (2)
Sunrod (5)
Tanglefoot Bag

*Magic:*

Vest of Resistance +1
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (3/day)
Wand of Lesser Vigor (50 charges)
Wand of Enrage Animal (50 charges)
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (50 charges)

*Animal Companion:*

Riding Dog (Husky), Medium Animal, HD 4d8+12 (30 hp), Init +3, Spd 40 ft., AC 22 (+2 Dex, +6 Natural +4 Armor), Touch 12, Flat-footed 20, BAB +3, Grapple +6, Attack/Full Attack Bite +6 melee (1d6+4), SA Trip (Bite) +3, SQ Low-light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells, Evasion, Saves Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +5, Abilities Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6, Skills Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +3 (+7 when Tracking by Scent), Feats Alertness, Track, Power Attack, Tricks Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel, Seek, Track, Equipment Mwk Chain Shirt Barding (ACP -1), Pack Saddle, Feed (5 days), Carrying (116 lbs., 117-233 lbs., 234-350 lbs., Drag 1750 lbs.)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * 
*Level 1 (4): * 
*Level 2 (3): * 
*Level 3 (2): * 

*Spell DC:* 13 (14 for Conjuration Spells) + Spell Level (Druid) (CL 5)



		Code:
	

Vest of Resistance +1                 1000 gp
Mwk Chain Shirt Barding                500 gp
Darkwood Heavy Shield                  257 gp
Mwk Leather Armor                      160 gp
Mwk Shortspear                         301 gp
Mwk Sling                              300 gp
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend        3000 gp
Wand of Lesser Vigor (50 charges)      750 gp
Wand of Enrage Animal (50 charges)     750 gp
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (50 charges) 750 gp
Pack Saddle                              5 gp
Feed (5 days)                            5 gp
Sling Bullets                          0.2 gp
Club                                     0 gp
Shortspear (3)                           3 gp
Explorer's Outfit                        0 gp
Spell Component Pouch                    5 gp
Healer's Kit (10 Uses)                  50 gp
Tindertwig (5)                           5 gp
Alchemist's Fire (3)                    60 gp
Everburning Torch                      110 gp
Antitoxin (2)                          100 gp
Sunrod (5)                              10 gp
Tanglefoot Bag                          50 gp
Backpack                                 2 gp
Bedroll                                0.1 gp
Caltrops                                 1 gp
Chalk (5)                             0.05 gp
Flint and Steel                          1 gp
Small Steel Mirror                      10 gp
Flask of Oil (4)                       0.4 gp
Belt Pouch                               1 gp
Trail Rations (5)                      2.5 gp
Silk Rope (100 ft.)                     20 gp
Signal Whistle                         0.8 gp
Torch (3)                             0.03 gp
Waterskin                                1 gp
Whetstone                             0.02 gp

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak

Pinotage said:
			
		

> *Creamstreak*, I'll get my human druid done later today.
> 
> Pinotage



What did you call me?



> How would the Favored Environment progress beyond the 1st level or would it remain at just the single +2 bonus? Favored Environment is a variant of the ranger's Favored Enemy, so it naturally improves as the ranger advances in level.
> 
> I'm happy either way - Nature Sense or just a single Favored Environment is fine with me.
> 
> Pinotage




I would allow it to progress as per the ranger progression I think. It'd be somewhat of a buff but it really is just to skill checks.



> DM, can you confirm if the character can take the feat Companion Spellbond from PHBII.



 That's fine by me.


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage, if you're looking for cool equipment, check out the summoner's totem in the MIC.  It lets you cast an extra spell on a summoned animal as a swift action when you complete your summoning spell.


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Pinotage, if you're looking for cool equipment, check out the summoner's totem in the MIC.  It lets you cast an extra spell on a summoned animal as a swift action when you complete your summoning spell.




Thanks! I hadn't spotted that. Now I'll have to decide whether this is better than the Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend.

Pinotage


----------



## pathfinderq1

*concept status update*

My first concept is completed (Tiefling warlock, post 29), and my second concept is about 80% done (Halfling wilderness expert; still needs final touches on skill and mundane gear, post 34).


----------



## Arkhandus

Ack, been too busy today to do much on the computer game-material-wise.  I'll post my completed character(s) on Wednesday afternoon.  I think I'll go with the halfling, unless the other rogue-player is going to be in the starting line-up.


----------



## Redclaw

Pathfinder, Larian is very much not a damage-oriented wizard.  He knows a few spells that deal damage, but will rely mostly on his buffs and boosts, and then use his bow as necessary.  I think there will be more overlap with your ranger than with your warlock, at least as far as the wizard goes.


----------



## DrZombie

*Ktu'uarguannin*

[sblock=messy unorganised char sheet, will update asap]
Gurguannin
Male Dwarf Barbarian 5
Chaotic Good

Strength 17 (+3) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 16 (+3) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 8 (-1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 3' 11" 
Weight: 195 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Dark Brown 
Hair: Black; Curly; Thick Beard 



Total Hit Points: 53 (+10 when raging)

Speed: 30 feet [barbarian] 

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +7 [breastplate] +2 [dexterity] 
When raging 17

Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 19 [uncanny dodge] 

Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  

Fortitude save: +7 = 4 [base] +3 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +1 = 1 [base]  

Attack (handheld): +9  Greataxe +1 Dmg  1d12+5 x3
When raging : +11 greataxe +1 dmg 1d12+8 x3
Attack (missile): +7 Comp Longbow Dmg  1d8+3
Grapple check: +8 = 5 [base] +3 [strength]  


Light load: 86 lb. or less
Medium load:87-173 lb.
Heavy load:174-260 lb
Lift over head:260 lb
Lift off ground:520 lb
Push or drag:1300 lb


Languages: Common Dwarven Goblin Undercommon  


Breast plate +2 [medium; +7 AC; max dex +3; check penalty -4; 30 lb.] 


Feats:

Power Attack  
Track  

Traits: 


Appraise Int 2 =  +2   
Balance Dex* 5 =  +2 +3  
Bluff Cha -1 =  -1   
Climb Str* 11 =  +3 +8  
Concentration Con 3 =  +3   
Craft_1 Int 2 =  +2   
Craft_2 Int 2 =  +2   
Craft_3 Int 2 =  +2   
Diplomacy Cha -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha -1 =  -1   
Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery Int 2 =  +2   
Gather Information Cha -1 =  -1   
Handle Animal Cha 1 =  -1 +2  
Heal Wis 0 =  +0   
Hide Dex* 2 =  +2   
Intimidate Cha -1 =  -1   
Jump Str* 9 =  +3 +4  
Listen Wis 8 =  +0 +8  
Move Silently Dex* 2 =  +2   
Ride Dex 4 =  +2 +2  
Search Int 6 =  +2 +4  
Sense Motive Wis 0 =  +0   
Spot Wis 4 =  +0 +4  
Survival Wis 8 =  +0 +8  
Swim Str** 5 =  +3 +2  
Use Rope Dex 5 =  +2 +3  


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Dwarf:


+2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)

Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor

Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)

Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)

+4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground

+2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison

+2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities

+1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids

+4 dodge bonus on AC against giants

+4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground

+2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal

Barbarian:

Diehard

Rage

Fast Movement (already included)

Uncanny Dodge (level 2)

Trap Sense (level 3)

Improved Uncanny Dodge (level 5)

This barbarian can read/write.


Gurguannin's Equipment:


46 lb Armor + weapons
6 lb Arrows (quiver of 20) x2
2 lb Backpack
5 lb Bedroll

5 lb Block and tackle
2 lb Caltrops
5 lb Crowbar
      Fishhook
5 lb Fishing net
      Flint and steel
4 lb Grappling hook
2 lb Lantern (hooded)
1 lb Mug
2 lb Oil flasks x2
10 lb Pick
1 lb Pitons x2
10 lb Rope (50', hempen) x1
5 lb Rope (50', silk) x1
1 lb Sacks x1
1 lb Sealing wax
     Sewing needle
     Signal whistle
8 lb Shovel
20 lb Tent
12 lb Waterskins x3
1 lb Whetstone
5 lb Climber's kit
_____
159 lb 

+1 greataxe 2320 gp
+2 breastplate 4350 gp
Longbow str +3 400 gp

Pony carries everything.



More about Gurguannin:

Gurguannin is the younger son of a clan chieftain. The clan was an outpost of the great dwarven empire, who stubbornly refused to give way after the empire collapsed. They live deep within the mountains at the edge of the underdark. Their live is hard and filled with danger, and slowly the clan is diminishing. Gurguannin was sent out to seek help or allies.



[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak

Go ahead and start posting characters to the Character Record.

Also I'm "considering" some changes. I don't want to disrupt anyone's ideas that are set up so I won't mess with anything complicated.


----------



## Creamsteak

Since nobody has used them yet, I'm taking bards and Wood Elves off the lists. I'm replacing them with spellthief and Goliath respectively. Goliath are obviously altered (simplified and toned down).

I'm giving the barbarian class [Diehard] as a bonus feat at first level.


I'm altering fighter weapon focus stuff and ranger combat styles. It's a major change but I think it sounds fun. It's in the RG.


Now here's some questions:

Would the druid in the party find this idea interesting? You can find any non-core domains and such in the srd (I use this.)

[sblock=Druids]Druids will use the Wild Shape Variant: Aspect of Nature from Unearthed Arcanna.

Druids lose their ability to spontaneously cast summoning spells. Instead, each druid may choose a single domain from the following list: Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Healing, Plant, Sun, Water, and Weather. Druids can spontaneously cast spells from their chosen domain. The druid also gains the domain's granted power, except as noted below.

* Druids who select the Animal domain or the Plant domain gain Skill Focus (Knowledge [nature]).
* A druid who chooses the Sun domain gains the ability to turn undead 1/day as a cleric of her druid level.
* Druids who select the Weather domain gain Skill Focus (Survival).[/sblock]



And a question for our high-elf wizard:

Would you prefer to be a gray elf at all? The only difference mechanically is -2 Str, +2 Int. I was considering using them instead, and since they are slightly better for wizards I thought they might better fit the game.

Second, would you be interested in using this variant:

[sblock=Wizard]Wizards cannot specialize (become evokers/enchanters/necromancers/etc.) However, all wizards get to pick one domain from the list below. Wizards can spontaneously cast spells from their domain in place of other prepared spells. The wizard automatically adds each new domain spell to his list of known spells as soon as he becomes able to cast it. These spells do not count against his two new spells known per wizard level.

ABJURATION DOMAIN
0 - resistance;
1st - shield;
2nd - resist energy;
3rd - dispel magic;
4th - remove curse;
5th - mage's private sanctum;
6th - greater dispel magic;
7th - banishment;
8th - mind blank;
9th - prismatic sphere.

ANTIMAGIC DOMAIN
0 - detect magic;
1st - protection from chaos/evil/good/law;
2nd - obscure object;
3rd - dispel magic;
4th - lesser globe of invulnerability;
5th - break enchantment;
6th - antimagic field;
7th - spell turning;
8th - protection from spells;
9th - mage's disjunction.

BATTLE DOMAIN
0 - daze;
1st - true strike;
2nd - protection from arrows;
3rd - greater magic weapon;
4th - fire shield;
5th - interposing hand;
6th - transformation;
7th - power word blind;
8th - moment of prescience;
9th - time stop.

COLD DOMAIN
0 - ray of frost;
1st - chill touch;
2nd - chill metal (as 2nd-level druid spell);
3rd - sleet storm;
4th - wall of ice;
5th - cone of cold;
6th - freezing sphere;
7th - delayed blast frostball (as delayed blast fireball, but deals cold damage instead of fire damage);
8th - polar ray;
9th - comet swarm (as meteor swarm, but deals cold damage instead of fire damage).

CONJURATION DOMAIN
0 - acid splash;
1st - mage armor;
2nd - web;
3rd - stinking cloud;
4th - summon monster IV;
5th - wall of stone;
6th - acid fog;
7th - summon monster VII;
8th - maze;
9th - gate.

DIVINATION DOMAIN
0 - detect magic;
1st - detect secret doors;
2nd - see invisibility;
3rd - arcane sight;
4th - arcane eye;
5th - prying eyes;
6th - true seeing;
7th - greater arcane sight;
8th - discern location;
9th - foresight.

ENCHANTMENT DOMAIN
0 - daze;
1st - charm person;
2nd - hideous laughter;
3rd - suggestion;
4th - confusion;
5th - hold monster;
6th - greater heroism;
7th - insanity;
8th - mass charm monster;
9th - dominate monster.

EVOCATION DOMAIN
0 - light;
1st - magic missile;
2nd - flaming sphere;
3rd - lightning bolt;
4th - shout;
5th - wall of force;
6th - forceful hand;
7th - mage's sword;
8th - telekinetic sphere;
9th - crushing hand.

FIRE DOMAIN
0 - flare;
1st - burning hands;
2nd - scorching ray;
3rd - fireball;
4th - wall of fire;
5th - cone of fire (as cone of cold, but deals fire damage instead of cold damage);
6th - summon monster VI (fire creatures only);
7th - delayed blast fireball;
8th - incendiary cloud;
9th - meteor swarm.

ILLUSION DOMAIN
0 - ghost sound;
1st - disguise self;
2nd - invisibility;
3rd - major image;
4th - phantasmal killer;
5th - shadow evocation;
6th - mislead;
7th - mass invisibility;
8th - scintillating pattern;
9th - shades.

NECROMANCY DOMAIN
0 - disrupt undead;
1st - ray of enfeeblement;
2nd - false life;
3rd - vampiric touch;
4th - fear;
5th - waves of fatigue;
6th - circle of death;
7th - control undead;
8th - horrid wilting;
9th - energy drain.

STORM DOMAIN
0 - ray of frost;
1st - obscuring mist (as 1st-level cleric spell);
2nd - gust of wind;
3rd - lightning bolt;
4th - ice storm;
5th - control winds (as 5th-level druid spell);
6th - chain lightning;
7th - control weather;
8th - whirlwind (as 8th-level druid spell);
9th - storm of vengeance (as 9th-level cleric spell).

TRANSMUTATION DOMAIN
0 - mage hand;
1st - expeditious retreat;
2nd - levitate;
3rd - haste;
4th - polymorph;
5th - baleful polymorph;
6th - disintegrate;
7th - reverse gravity;
8th - iron body;
9th - shapechange.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak

To run the list:

Changed Rangers, Fighters, Paladins, Barbarians.

Proposing changes to Druids/Wizards.

Removed Bard.

Added Spellthief.

Proposing change to elf type (to Gray).

Cleric language changed slightly.


----------



## Redclaw

I'm absolutely fine with switching to gray elf (it would net me 5 bonus hp at the cost of my diplomacy check dropping from +6 to +5).  I'd have to do a bit of reading up on gray elves for my character concept, but I don't think there would be any real issue.
As for the variant wizard class, if that's where you want to go, I'll adapt, but I don't see it as being a great fit for Larian as I've drawn him up.  If I switched him to artillery rather than support/buffing it would be a fine fit, but none of the domains that fit his current concept have appealing spells at all (or even most) levels.  
Transmutation, for instance, would be fine at 3rd (Haste rocks), but I have no real interest in the polymorph spells (too much errata for me).  The two that give Dispell Magic (abjuration and antimagic) then give remove curse (highly situational) and lesser globe of invuln. (nice when facing spellcasters, but less so at other times).  I would probably be tempted to evocation or fire, and that changes my contribution to the party, putting me in potential overlap with the warlock.  Plus, I like the extra spells.  I hate running out too early in the day.


----------



## Creamsteak

Ok, I'll make the change to gray elves and not the change to wizards.


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll make the change to gray elves and not the change to wizards.



That's cool.  I hope I didn't come across as too negative, I was just trying to share my reasoning.


----------



## Creamsteak

Str 10 (+0) (4 pp, -2 racial mod.)
Dex 16 (+3) (6 pp +2 racial mod.)
Con 14 (+2) (6 pp)
Int 17 (+3) (10 pp +1 at 4th level)
Wis 10 (+0) (2 pp)
Cha 12 (+2) (4pp)

Should probably be:

Str 10 (+0) (4 pp, -2 racial mod.)
Dex 16 (+3) (6 pp +2 racial mod.)
Con 14 (+2) (10 pp -2 racial mod.)
Int 17 (+3) (6 pp +2 racial mod., +1 at 4th level)
Wis 10 (+0) (2 pp)
Cha 12 (+1) (4 pp)

Minor change but just clarifying. Perhaps I'm jumping the gun looking at it just yet.


----------



## Creamsteak

Redclaw said:
			
		

> That's cool.  I hope I didn't come across as too negative, I was just trying to share my reasoning.




I'm just throwing around ideas of things that "Seem totally rad awesome" to me. I've been working on a set of rules similar to these for my house game that's restarting soon.

Now, if you wanted to change the transmutation arcane domain and replace the polymorphs, that's also fine. Or editing one of the other domains. Or just keep things the way they are.

4th
Enlarge Person, Mass: Enlarges several creatures. 
Mnemonic Enhancer F: Wizard only. Prepares extra spells or retains one just cast. 
Reduce Person, Mass: Reduces several creatures. 
Stone Shape: Sculpts stone into any shape. 

5th
Transmutation Animal Growth: One animal/two levels doubles in size. 
Fabricate: Transforms raw materials into finished items. 
Overland Flight: You fly at a speed of 40 ft. and can hustle over long distances. 
Passwall: Creates passage through wood or stone wall. 
Telekinesis: Moves object, attacks creature, or hurls object or creature. 
Transmute Mud to Rock: Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level. 
Transmute Rock to Mud: Transforms two 10-ft. cubes per level.


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Str 10 (+0) (4 pp, -2 racial mod.)
> Dex 16 (+3) (6 pp +2 racial mod.)
> Con 14 (+2) (6 pp)
> Int 17 (+3) (10 pp +1 at 4th level)
> Wis 10 (+0) (2 pp)
> Cha 12 (+2) (4pp)
> 
> Should probably be:
> 
> Str 10 (+0) (4 pp, -2 racial mod.)
> Dex 16 (+3) (6 pp +2 racial mod.)
> Con 14 (+2) (10 pp -2 racial mod.)
> Int 17 (+3) (6 pp +2 racial mod., +1 at 4th level)
> Wis 10 (+0) (2 pp)
> Cha 12 (+1) (4 pp)
> 
> Minor change but just clarifying. Perhaps I'm jumping the gun looking at it just yet.




Oops.  I misunderstood the gray elf adjustments.  Let me spend a bit more time with that new knowledge.  I'm still game, of course, I just need to figure out how to best use those adjustments.  They get +2 to both dex and int, and -2 to both str and con?  Wow, they must have no fighters.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I guess I'll use the warlock, and keep the halfling as a back-up.  I'll get the warlock's sheet up in the RG shortly.


----------



## Jemal

Pop a message up for me if a spot opens and I'm at the top of the alt list, I'll be here in a flash. 

Good luck to you, I'll try to keep up with reading the thread between posting to other stuff.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sure enough Jemal.


----------



## Creamsteak

Zoycitenega - Aasimar Cleric of Kord

Still waiting for a response.


----------



## Creamsteak

I missed this earlier:

Enrage Animal
Snake's Swiftness

Both fine.


----------



## Redclaw

How are you with _resist energy, mass_ from the spell compendium?  It's a third level that would let me cast resist energy on 1 person/level.


----------



## Creamsteak

Fine with it.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, got up late today and was kind of busy, so I didn't quite finish the background/personality/appearance/etc. descriptions yet, but here's the stats for each character.  I'll finish the roleplaying descriptions tomorrow.

I may add or remove one or two pieces of equipment, but I dunno yet.  For reference, I'm assuming that the Shadow Blade feat _replaces_ Str to damage with Dex to damage, and that it _does not_ use the 50/150% Str bonus multipliers for two-handed or off-hand weapons.  So my human character with the spiked chain (a Shadow Hand weapon) is only adding 1x his Dex bonus to damage.

Since I'm not sure if the group is in particular need of a rogue or a meatshield, I dunno which PC I should use.  Creamsteak, what do you think?  Dwarven swordsage (beefy!), halfling rogue/swordsage (sneaky!), or human swordsage/fighter (in-between)?

Thaldor Stonegrinder
[sblock=dwarf]Thaldor Stonegrinder............Male Dwarf
Strength............19 (+4)...........Character Level: 5, Swordsage 5, XP: 10,000
Dexterity...........14 (+2)...........Medium-Size, Speed 20 ft.
Constitution......16 (+3)............Initiative: +4, BAB: +3, Grapple: +7
Intelligence.......10 (+0)............Melee: +7, Ranged: +5
Wisdom...........14 (+2)............Total HP: 41, Current HP: 41, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma..........8 (-1)..............Fortitude: +4*, Reflex: +6*, Will: +6*
*Extra +2 bonus against spells or spell-like effects, and +2 against poison

AC: 19 (+2 Dex, +5 armor, +2 Wis), Touch AC: 14, Flat-Footed AC: 17
Alignment: Lawful Good, Age 63, Height 4'-5", Weight 181 lbs.
Light Brown Skin, Dark Green Eyes, Long Gray Hair & Beard

Languages (Literate): Common, Dwarven.
Proficiencies: All simple weapons, martial melee weapons, and light armors.
Level Progression Feats: Extra Readied Maneuver, Stone Power.

Skills: Balance +3 (2 ranks, +2 Dex, -1 armor), Climb +10 (7 ranks, +4 Str, -1 armor), Concentration +11 (8 ranks, +3 Con), Diplomacy +1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha, +2 synergy), Gather Information +1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha, +2 synergy), Jump +4 (1 rank, +4 Str, -1 armor), Knowledge (history) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Int), Knowledge (local) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Int), Knowledge (nature) +1 (1 rank, +0 Int), Martial Lore +2/+4 (2 ranks, +0 Int, +2 Stone Dragon), Profession (cook) +4 (1 rank, +2 Wis), Sense Motive +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis), Tumble +9 (8 ranks, +2 Dex, -1 armor).

Racial Traits: Medium-size humanoid (dwarf), +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma, base Speed 20 feet, Speed is not reduced by medium or heavy armor nor by medium or heavy loads, Darkvision 60 feet, Stonecunning +2, weapon familiarity with dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes, Stability grants +4 on ability checks to resist trip or bull rush attempts when standing on the ground, +2 on saves against poison, +2 on saves against spells and spell-like effects, +1 to attack rolls versus orcs or goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC against Giants, +2 Appraise related to stone or metal items, +2 Craft related to stone or metal, fighter is favored class.
Ability Score Development: 32 point buy, for base scores of 16 (10 pts), 14 (6 pts), 14 (6 pts), 10 (2 pts), 14 (6 pts), and 10 (2 pts).  Racial adjustments as a dwarf result in total base scores of 16, 14, 16, 10, 14, and 8.  Ability increase for 4th-level made Strength 17.  Gauntlets of Ogre Power raise Strength to 19.

AC Bonus: Adds Wisdom bonus to Armor Class except when immobilized.
Discipline Focus: Weapon Focus in all Stone Dragon weapons, insightful strikes with Stone Dragon (add Wisdom bonus to damage with Stone Dragon strikes), +2 on Martial Lore checks related to the Stone Dragon discipline.
Quick to Act: Gets +2 Initiative.

Swordsage Maneuvers: Initiator level 5, knows 3 stances and 10 other maneuvers, can ready 7 maneuvers.
Stances: Flame's Blessing (desert wind 1), Roots of the Mountain (stone dragon 3), Stance of Clarity (diamond mind 1).
1st-Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade (boost, desert wind), Charging Minotaur (strike, stone dragon), Counter Charge (counter, setting sun), Mighty Throw (strike, setting sun), Sapphire Nightmare Blade (strike, diamond mind), Stone Bones (strike, stone dragon).
2nd-Level Maneuvers: Baffling Defense (counter, setting sun), Flashing Sun (strike, desert wind), Mountain Hammer (strike, stone dragon).
3rd-Level Maneuvers: Bonecrusher (strike, stone dragon, DC 17).
Active Stance: Flame's Blessing.
Readied Maneuvers: Baffling Defense, Bonecrusher, Burning Blade, Flashing Sun, Mountain Hammer, Sapphire Nightmare Blade, Stone Bones.

Possessions: Greatsword +1 (2,350 gp, 8 lbs., 2d6 slashing, 19-20/x2 critical, +1 magical enhancement), Masterwork Cold Iron Warhammer (324 gp, 5 lbs., 1d8 bludgeoning, 20/x3 critical, +1 on attack rolls), Masterwork Short Sword (310 gp, 2 lbs., 1d6 piercing, 19-20/x2 critical, +1 on attack rolls), 8 Javelins (8 gp, 16 lbs., 1d6 piercing, 20/x2 critical, 30 ft. increment), Acid Flask (10 gp, 1 lb., 1d6 acid on a ranged touch attack, 1 acid splash within 5 feet, 10 ft. increment), Alchemist's Fire Flask (20 gp, 1 lb., 1d6 fire on a ranged touch attack, 1 fire splash within 5 feet, 10 ft. increment), Chain Shirt Armor +1 (1,250 gp, 25 lbs., +5 AC, +4 maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, -1 armor check penalty, 20% arcane spell failure), Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4,000 gp, 4 lbs., +2 Strength enhancement), Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp), Traveler's Outfit (1 gp, 5 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), Spare Traveler's Outfit (1 gp, 5 lbs.), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs., holds acid flask, alchemist's fire flask, spare traveler's outfit, bedroll, tindertwig, and trail rations), Belt Pouch (1 gp, 1/2 lb., holds coins, potion, chalk, flint, steel, and soap), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Soap (5 sp, 1 lb.), Chalk (1 cp), Flint & Steel (1 gp), Tindertwig (1 gp), 4 Trail Rations (2 gp, 4 lbs.), 4 Waterskins (4 gp, 16 lbs.).

Wealth: 13 gp, 12 sp, 19 cp...............................Current Load: 96-1/2 lbs. (light)
Light Load: 116 lbs. max.....Medium Load: 233 lbs. max.....Heavy Load: 350 lbs. max[/sblock]

Warren
[sblock=halfling]Warren...................................Male Halfling
Strength............10 (+0)...........Character Level: 5, Rogue 2/Swordsage 3, XP: 10,000
Dexterity...........19 (+4)...........Small Size, Speed 20 ft.
Constitution......14 (+2)............Initiative: +5, BAB: +3, Grapple: -1
Intelligence.......14 (+2)............Melee: +4 (+8 Finesse), Ranged: +8 (+9 throw/sling)
Wisdom...........16 (+3)............Total HP: 33, Current HP: 33, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma..........8 (-1)...............Fortitude: +4, Reflex: +11, Will: +7 (+9 versus fear)

AC: 23 (+4 Dex, +1 size, +5 armor, +3 Wis), Touch AC: 18, Flat-Footed AC: 19
Alignment: Lawful Neutral, Age 30, Height 2'-9", Weight 31 lbs.
Tanned Skin, Brown Eyes, Tussled Black Hair & Sideburns

Languages (Literate): Common, Dwarven, Elven, Halfling.
Proficiencies: All simple weapons, martial melee weapons, hand crossbows, shortbows, and light armors.
Level Progression Feats: Shadow Blade, Weapon Finesse.

Skills: Appraise +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int), Balance +7 (1 rank, +4 Dex, +2 synergy), Climb +3 (1 rank, +0 Str, +2 racial), Concentration +8 (6 ranks, +2 Con), Disable Device +12 (8 ranks, +2 Int, +2 tools), Hide +16 (8 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 size), Jump +9 (5 ranks, +0 Str, +2 racial, +2 synergy), Knowledge (history) +3 (1 rank, +2 Int), Knowledge (local) +3 (1 rank, +2 Int), Listen +10 (5 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial), Martial Lore +3/+5 (1 rank, +2 Int, +2 Shadow Hand), Move Silently +14 (8 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial), Open Locks +11 (4 ranks + 1 rank cross-class, +4 Dex, +2 tools), Profession (fisher) +4 (1 rank, +3 Wis), Search +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Sense Motive +4 (1 rank, +3 Wis), Spot +7 (4 ranks, +3 Wis), Swim +1 (1 rank, +0 Str), Tumble +11 (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy), Use Rope +5 (1 rank, +4 Dex).

Racial Traits: Small humanoid (halfling), -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, base Speed 20 feet, +2 Climb, +2 Jump, +2 Listen, +2 Move Silently, +1 on all saving throws, +2 morale on saves against fear, +1 on attack rolls with slings and thrown weapons, rogue is favored class.
Ability Score Development: 32 point buy, for base scores of 12 (4 pts), 14 (6 pts), 14 (6 pts), 14 (6 pts), 16 (10 pts), and 8 (0 pts).  Racial adjustments as a halfling result in total base scores of 10, 16, 14, 14, 16, and 8.  Ability increase for 4th-level made Dexterity 17.  Gloves of Dexterity raise Dexterity to 19.

Sneak Attack: Deals +1d6 damage against targets that he flanks or who are denied a Dexterity bonus to AC against his attack, but it does not apply against some targets.
Trapfinding: Can use Search and Disable Device to find and disarm traps of any DC with a successful check, including magical traps.
AC Bonus: Adds Wisdom bonus to Armor Class except when immobilized.
Discipline Focus: Weapon Focus in all Shadow Hand weapons, +2 on Martial Lore checks related to the Shadow Hand discipline.
Quick to Act: Gets +1 Initiative.
Evasion: No damage on a successful Reflex save against any effect that normally allows a Reflex save for half damage.

Swordsage Maneuvers: Initiator level 4, knows 2 stances and 8 other maneuvers, can ready 5 maneuvers.
Stances: Child of Shadow (shadow hand 1), Island of Blades (shadow hand 1).
1st-Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade (boost, desert wind), Clinging Shadow Strike (strike, shadow hand, DC 14), Counter Charge (counter, setting sun), Distracting Ember (boost, desert wind), Mighty Throw (strike, setting sun), Sapphire Nightmare Blade (strike, diamond mind), Shadow Blade Technique (strike, shadow hand), Stone Bones (strike, stone dragon).
2nd-Level Maneuvers: Cloak of Deception (boost, shadow hand).
Active Stance: Child of Shadow.
Readied Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Clinging Shadow Strike, Cloak of Deception, Sapphire Nightmare Blade, Shadow Blade Technique.

Possessions: Short Sword +1 (2,310 gp, 1 lb., 1d4 piercing, 19-20/x2 critical, magical +1 enhancement), Club (0 gp, 1-1/2 lbs., 1d4 bludgeoning, 20/x2 critical, 10 ft. increment), Dagger (2 gp, 1/2 lb., 1d3 piercing or slashing, 19-20/x2 critical, 10 ft. increment), Shortbow (30 gp, 1 lb., 1d4 piercing, 20/x3 critical, 60 ft. increment), 20 Arrows (1 gp, 1-1/2 lbs.), Mithral Shirt Armor +1 (2,250 gp, 6-1/4 lbs., +5 AC, +6 maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, -0 armor check penalty, 15% arcane spell failure), Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000 gp, 0 lbs., +2 Dexterity enhancement), Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp, 0 lbs., heals 1d8+1 hit points), Antitoxin Vial (50 gp, +5 Fortitude against poison for 1 hour), Traveler's Outfit (1 gp, 1-1/4 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), Backpack (2 gp, 1/2 lb., holds bedroll, sunrod, tindertwig, and trail rations), Belt Pouch (1 gp, 1/8 lb., holds coins, potion, antitoxin, chalk, flint, and steel), Bedroll (1 sp, 1-1/4 lbs.), Wooden Holy Symbol of Olidammara (1 gp), Masterwork Thieves' Tools (100 gp, 2 lbs.), 10 Fishing Hooks (1 gp), Twine (5 cp, 25 ft. worth of cord), Chalk (1 cp), Flint & Steel (1 gp), Sunrod (2 gp, 1 lb.), Tindertwig (1 gp), 4 Trail Rations (2 gp, 1 lb.), 4 Waterskins (4 gp, 4 lbs.).

Wealth: 18 pp, 9 gp, 17 sp, 14 cp.....................Current Load: 22-3/4 lbs. (light)
Light Load: 24-1/4 lbs. max..Medium Load: 48-1/2 lbs. max..Heavy Load: 75 lbs. max[/sblock]

Pell Reinard
[sblock=human]Pell Reinard...........................Male Human
Strength............12 (+1)...........Character Level: 5, Swordsage 4/Fighter 1, XP: 10,000
Dexterity...........16 (+3)...........Medium-Size, Speed 30 ft.
Constitution......14 (+2)............Initiative: +4, BAB: +4, Grapple: +5
Intelligence.......12 (+1)............Melee: +5 (+7 Weapon Finesse), Ranged: +7
Wisdom...........18 (+4)............Total HP: 37, Current HP: 37, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma..........8 (-1)..............Fortitude: +5, Reflex: +7, Will: +8

AC: 22 (+3 Dex, +5 armor, +4 Wis), Touch AC: 17, Flat-Footed AC: 19
Alignment: Chaotic Good, Age 25, Height 6'-2", Weight 135 lbs.
Light Tan Skin, Blue Eyes, Sandy Blonde Hair & Short Mustache

Languages (Literate): Common, Elven.
Proficiencies: All simple weapons, martial weapons, armors, and shields.
Level Progression Feats: Shadow Blade, Weapon Finesse.
Racial Bonus Feat: Extra Readied Maneuver.
Fighter Bonus Feat: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain).

Skills: Balance +6 (1 rank, +3 Dex, +2 synergy), Climb +2 (1 rank, +1 Str), Concentration +10 (8 ranks, +2 Con), Heal +5 (1 rank, +4 Wis), Hide +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex), +5 Jump (2 ranks, +1 Str, +2 synergy), Knowledge (history) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (local) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Listen +5 (1 rank, +4 Wis), Martial Lore +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Move Silently +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex), Sense Motive +12 (8 ranks, +4 Wis), Spot +5 (1 rank cross-class, +4 Wis), Swim +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str), Tumble +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex).

Racial Traits: Medium-size humanoid (human), bonus feat, extra skill points, base Speed 30 feet, highest-level class is favored class.
Ability Score Development: 32 point buy, for base scores of 12 (4 pts), 16 (10 pts), 14 (6 pts), 12 (4 pts), 15 (8 pts), and 8 (0 pts).  Ability increase for 4th-level made Wisdom 16.  Periapt of Wisdom raises Wisdom to 18.

AC Bonus: Adds Wisdom bonus to Armor Class except when immobilized.
Discipline Focus: Weapon Focus in all Shadow Hand weapons, insightful strikes with Shadow Hand (add Wisdom bonus to damage with Shadow Hand strikes), +2 on Martial Lore checks related to the Shadow Hand discipline.
Quick to Act: Gets +1 Initiative.

Swordsage Maneuvers: Initiator level 4, knows 2 stances and 9 other maneuvers, can ready 6 maneuvers.
Stances: Child of Shadow (shadow hand 1), Flame's Blessing (desert wind 1).
1st-Level Maneuvers: Burning Blade (boost, desert wind), Clinging Shadow Strike (strike, shadow hand, DC 15), Mighty Throw (strike, setting sun), Sapphire Nightmare Blade (strike, diamond mind), Shadow Blade Technique (strike, shadow hand), Wolf Fang Strike (strike, tiger claw).
2nd-Level Maneuvers: Baffling Defense (counter, setting sun), Cloak of Deception (boost, shadow hand), Drain Vitality (strike, shadow hand, DC 16).
Active Stance: Child of Shadow.
Readied Maneuvers: Baffling Defense, Clinging Shadow Strike, Drain Vitality, Sapphire Nightmare Blade, Shadow Blade Technique, Wolf Fang Strike.

Possessions: Spiked Chain +1 (2,325 gp, 10 lbs., 2d4 piercing, 20/x2 critical, magical +1 enhancement), Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb., 1d4 piercing or slashing, 19-20/x2 critical, 10 ft. increment), Gauntlet (2 gp, 1 lb.), Shortbow (30 gp, 2 lbs., 1d6 piercing, 20/x3 critical, 60 ft. increment), 20 Arrows (1 gp, 3 lbs.), Mithral Shirt Armor +1 (2,250 gp, 12-1/2 lbs., +5 AC, +6 maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, -0 armor check penalty, 15% arcane spell failure), Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000 gp, 0 lbs., +2 Wisdom enhancement), Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp, 0 lbs., heals 2d8+3 hit points), Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp, 0 lbs., heals 1d8+1 hit points), Traveler's Outfit (1 gp, 5 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), 2 Belt Pouches (2 gp, 1 lb., one holds coins, potions, and tindertwig, other holds flint, steel, and soap), Flint & Steel (1 gp), Sunrod (2 gp, 1 lb.), Tindertwig (1 gp), 2 Trail Rations (1 gp, 2 lbs.), 2 Waterskins (2 gp, 8 lbs.).

Wealth: 2 pp, 8 gp, 19 sp, 10 cp.....................Current Load: 42-1/2 lbs. (light)
Light Load: 43 lbs. max.....Medium Load: 86 lbs. max.....Heavy Load: 130 lbs. max[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Would the druid in the party find this idea interesting?
> 
> [sblock=Druids]Druids will use the Wild Shape Variant: Aspect of Nature from Unearthed Arcanna.
> 
> Druids lose their ability to spontaneously cast summoning spells. Instead, each druid may choose a single domain from the following list: Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Healing, Plant, Sun, Water, and Weather. Druids can spontaneously cast spells from their chosen domain. The druid also gains the domain's granted power, except as noted below.
> 
> * Druids who select the Animal domain or the Plant domain gain Skill Focus (Knowledge [nature]).
> * A druid who chooses the Sun domain gains the ability to turn undead 1/day as a cleric of her druid level.
> * Druids who select the Weather domain gain Skill Focus (Survival).[/sblock]




If it's fine with you, I'd prefer to stick with the build as it stands at the moment. The druid is geared towards summoning and supporting her animal companions/summoned animals, so removing the spontaneous casting changes what I've got there. Conceptually, hence, it's easier to visualize the duid actually turning into an animal to fight/support her animal allies in battle. Hence I'd rather keep the wild shape instead of the Aspect of Nature. Thanks, in any case, for offering these suggestions. I had considered them when looking at the character creation.

I'll move my character sheet to the RG, although it still needs one or two equipment changes. The spell list will likely be last, since there are a number of interesting spells I still wanted to run by you.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

My character sheet, barring background, is completed and posted to the RG. DM, please let me know if there's anything wrong there.

I just need approval for the following additional spells from the Spell Compendium:

Naturewatch
Babau Slime
Ram's Might
Lesser Vigor

Thanks! Background to follow...

Pinotage


----------



## DrZombie

My charsheet is almost done, should be ready today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pinotage

My character sheet has been completed. I'm ready to start.

Pinotage


----------



## Zoycitenega

Siobhan Lilend:  Aasimar Cleric of Kord, Medium-size humanoid; HD 5d8+10; HP:  26; Init +1; Speed 20ft; AC 24(touch 12, flat-footed 23); Attack melee + 8 warhammer(1d8+3/x3 +1d6 electricity), ranged +4 longbow(1d8/x3); AL NG; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +8;  Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 12

Skills and Feats:  Knowledge(religion) +9, Diplomacy +9, Concentration +10, Spot +9, Sense Motive +7; Spontaneous Healer, Weapon Focus(warhammer).

Domains:  Luck, Strength; 1/day reroll before being aware of the results; 1/day as free action, gain an enhancement bonus to strength equal to CL.

Turn/Rebuke undead 4 times/day; +2 to the check.

Spells/day - 5| 4 +1 | 3 +1 | 2 +1 - Prepared spells:  Orisons - Light, Guidance, Detect magicx2, Create Water.; 1st level - Bless, Comprehend Laguages, Divine Favor, Magic Weapon; 2nd level - Spiritual Weapon, Restoration, lesser, Aid; 3rd level - Dispel magic, Searing Light.

Possessions:  +1 Full plate(2.5), +1 Shield(1), Shocking Warhammer(2.3), Cloak of Resistance +1(1), Ring of Deflection +1, Scroll of Daylight, 50 gp.
----​Tall and muscular, Siobhan(pronounced Shivon) is a cleric to be reckoned with.  She is normally good-natured, but has a love of fighting and drinking that originally drove her from the more staid order she grew up in.  Nothing is too minor a challenge that she cannot find someway to make it into a test, and nothing is to difficult or dangerous to be attempted.  Her long brown hair and bright blue eyes often make suitors flock to her, but these dalliances never last long.  Her passionate nature wears thin after a while.

Siobhan was raised in a monastary dedicated to Kord, and she has spent most of her life either there or in the surrounding woods.  She eventually left upon the quest of the head monk, who believed that she would improve only with the outside world as a molder.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, I'm going with the halfling rogue/swordsage I guess since it seems the party will need a rogue.  I'll post Warren's completed sheet in the Rogues Gallery thread right after this post.  Sorry it took a while to get around to finishing it, but I've been busier than usual in the past few weeks and it's just plain noisy around the house.

Edit: Also, I forgot about the extra skill points earlier when working on my character ideas.  So I've factored the extra skill points into Warren's sheet in the RG.


----------



## Creamsteak

Everything seems fine so-far. I'll get the game thread started as soon as the last characters go up in the RG.


----------



## Dalamar

Oh, just realized (fast, ain't I?), but should us back ups post our characters to the RG?


----------



## Creamsteak

Go ahead and put it up, unless for some reason you don't want to.


----------



## Creamsteak

I need a little bit more time to finish the initial dicerolls, but the game thread is now up.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=206907


----------



## Creamsteak

OK, I'm giving the all clear. Feel free to post.


----------



## Arkhandus

You know, I kept forgetting to ask, but: Do you prefer to make the rolls yourself CS, or for players to handle their attacks/checks/etc. through InvisibleCastle?

Except for course for the stuff that's normally supposed to be 'secret DM knowledge', like Hide and Spot checks.  Just wondering about the general attack rolls, active skill checks, and such.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm not picky. When I originally dm'd games here it was heavily DM rolls, with the occational use of the boards [dice] code. I noticed that InvisibleCastle appears to be rather popular nowadays though.

I do prefer it if all modifers are spelled out, and maybe keep your AC/saves/hp up in your posts so I don't have to link to it. I'll do the work if it isn't there, but it's best to have two people checking things rather than one.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm not picky. When I originally dm'd games here it was heavily DM rolls, with the occational use of the boards [dice] code. I noticed that InvisibleCastle appears to be rather popular nowadays though.
> 
> I do prefer it if all modifers are spelled out, and maybe keep your AC/saves/hp up in your posts so I don't have to link to it. I'll do the work if it isn't there, but it's best to have two people checking things rather than one.




When you say modifiers spelled out, do you mean giving a breakdown of individual modifiers or just include the general modifier? I've included Avril and Scarlet's details, but I'm modified those numbers with Haste and Barkskin, for example, without including the details. So Scarlet's AC is listed as 25, but it's actually 22 +2 (Barkskin) +1 (Haste). Not sure which you prefer - just want to make your life easier.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

I can't say no to more information, but I'm also fine with just the modifiers.

At the end of the day I'm just not particularly picky.


----------



## Zoycitenega

Invisible castle is no longer happy with me.    I've rolled a d20 4 times, and I got over a 9 once, and then the damage turned out was literally the lowest I could do.


----------



## Redclaw

That's one reason I'm perfectly happy to let CS do the rolling.


----------



## Creamsteak

Update will be delayed till tomorrow morning I think. I'm fairly tired right now, and I'm going to try to go to sleep.


----------



## DrZombie

Back with patchy acces for a few days...


----------



## Creamsteak

Feel free to post your actions if you want, Gurgulwhatsits is the G on the map. He's used 1 rage, and I'm not sure how much longer he has left (I know he was fine last round when he attacked, and this round he didn't attack and I didn't check).


----------



## Creamsteak

Since this fight has 1 more significant round left (by my estimates) I'd like to do some minor clarifying and gauge some things.

1) I'm going to reduce the amount of mundane loot on this adventure. I will increase the coin to compensate. This doesn't hurt anyone at all. What I mean is, for example, the 12 hobgoblin regulars involved in this fight are all wearing some mundane armor. Rather than taking the time to strip them of their equipment, and worry about encumbrance regarding it, I would like to just increase the coin to match, and assume your the kind of adventurers that are "above" stripping their foes for every little piece. This of course doesn't effect anything masterwork or magical, just the "studded leather armor" and "large wooden shield" type stuff. It saves you time and resources, and me too.

2) It took me a couple posts to get into the swing of things, but now that I'm comfortable running a game again, I'd like to gauge opinions on my style. I've been spying on other games running (because I used to do that all the time anyway), and I notice that the general style around here is very different from when I left. Anyone have any preferences I could accomodate?


----------



## Redclaw

I'm totally fine with the loot adjustment.  I usually never bother to carry the heavy, cheap armor around anyway (I think that's from the video game adventures which really enforced encumbrance more than most DMs.    )
As for your style, I'm actually really enjoying it.  You're including the right amount of info for my tastes (enough to keep it interesting, but not enough to overload or distract.)  I also surprisingly like having you do the rolls.  It feels more natural than Inivsible Castle to me, although I might feel differently if it ends in my death.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm fine with it, too.  Warren's after major loot, anyway, not so concerned with the small stuff, as long as he has coin to buy common adventuring supplies (food, drink, beds, rope, potions, etc.).  

I don't have any problems with your DMing style, either, so far.  I'll probably leave most of Warren's rolls to you, since enough of them are the sorts that DMs would be rolling secretly anyway.  For _some_ attacks I'll just roll myself on InvisibleCastle.


----------



## pathfinderq1

re: loot- I'm fine with "condensing" the monetary-type rewards.  Tyrla has little interest in most mundane items, or even actual money for the most part- and she wouldn't want to have to carry the stuff anyway.  She is far more interested in magic and lore.

re: style- I like how things are going so far.  Pacing and information exchange seem to be working quite smoothly for the battle scenes.  I'm looking forward to how things move along once we're out of battle.  Really, though, I'm pretty flexible about GM styles.


----------



## Creamsteak

Redclaw said:
			
		

> It feels more natural than Inivsible Castle to me, although I might feel differently if it ends in my death.




Failing a save that you had a 60% chance to pass that puts you into that much trouble and out of the game does indeed suck. I'm about to do the next round, and I'm hoping something rolls in your favor (you have like 4 chances to NOT die).


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Failing a save that you had a 60% chance to pass that puts you into that much trouble and out of the game does indeed suck. I'm about to do the next round, and I'm hoping something rolls in your favor (you have like 4 chances to NOT die).



I was talking about in general, but yes, if I die in the first encounter I'm going to be ticked.
As for dying this round, there are a lot of things that should keep me from being coup'ed (thanks Pinotage).  It should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> 1) I'm going to reduce the amount of mundane loot on this adventure.
> 
> 2) It took me a couple posts to get into the swing of things, but now that I'm comfortable running a game again, I'd like to gauge opinions on my style. I've been spying on other games running (because I used to do that all the time anyway), and I notice that the general style around here is very different from when I left. Anyone have any preferences I could accomodate?




1) No problem with the loot. It's drag (literally!) for PCs to carry stuff like that around as well, and even harder to start to sell it, particularly if you think market economics.

2) I'm quite happy. Pace if good, I'm a big fan of combat maps so brownie points there, it's kinda fun having somebody roll your dice for you - makes the suspence on the outcome of your action bigger, combat's run smoothly. All good so far.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> As for dying this round, there are a lot of things that should keep me from being coup'ed (thanks Pinotage).  It should be interesting to see what happens.




Glad to help. That's what allies are for! Just remember to be nice to the dog!   

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Glad to help. That's what allies are for! Just remember to be nice to the dog!
> 
> Pinotage



She got hasted, right?


----------



## Creamsteak

Pinotage said:
			
		

> particularly if you think market economics.




I'm pretty certain the market for weapons and armor is in HIGH demand in the region.


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> She got hasted, right?




That elven foresight will serve Larian well!   

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Now this is the kind of party every wizard loves.  Everyone is hurt, but I have two lovely divine casters fighting over who gets to heal me.  Sweet!


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Now this is the kind of party every wizard loves.  Everyone is hurt, but I have two lovely divine casters fighting over who gets to heal me.  Sweet!




Well, you did show the dog some love!   

She got hasted!

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Out of Character, I'd like the players to decide on 1 magical item worth 4000 gp or less. If you can't get a decision to me by midnight tomorrow I'll make the decision myself. I primarily want to do this because I know the adventure ahead, and I'd rather see the group with something useful.


----------



## Arkhandus

Whaddya mean, exactly?  Per person?  From amongst the loot we uncovered?  Or something else?

Frex, Warren would normally have a use for one of those short swords, but it'd put him into medium encumbrance since it's not a Small short sword like the one he already uses.  He'd also take a penalty on attack rolls with it, given the size difference.  Still, if you do mean choosing from amongst the loot recovered, then Warren would choose one of the short swords.

If you mean otherwise, Warren would really, _really_ like to find a Handy Haversack sometime, so he can carry his gear and any further loot in it!    His puny halfling arms and pecs are no good at carrying stuff, so he's almost burdened as-is with his modest provisions and assorted weaponry (bow, dagger, sword, and club).


----------



## Creamsteak

Nevermind the above. I'll just make the decision myself.


----------



## Zoycitenega

I would agree with Ark, though, in that every party needs an extra-dimensional space in which to put the company pot.


----------



## Arkhandus

OK.  Guess you mean for the group as a whole or something.  Fine by me!


----------



## Arkhandus

Warren's kinda anti-social (Cha 8).....but halfling traditions are halfling traditions.  He'll be less rude when they aren't being disrupted. 


[sblock=maneuver change]For now Warren's readied maneuvers will be changed around slightly, during his brief meditation before the whole burial-no-burial argument.  Clinging Shadow Strike replaced with Mighty Throw, and Sapphire Nightmare Blade replaced with Stone Bones.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage

Just to note that I'm in the UK, so on a completely different time zone to the rest of you. Hence I might not always be able to actively engage in any discussions as they take place.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

That's fine with me. I always give 24 hours for anything time intensive. If everyone posts, I might update on the spot with the answers, but you still have 24 hours from that point to post again.

Also I notice Dr. Zombie has yet to be active. Are you going to have a more stable connection any time soon? If not, I'd like to know so I can move onto one of the alternates.


----------



## DrZombie

Troubles should be over now. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm taking a back-seat briefly while you all make your decisions regarding distributing the items from the ambush and anything else important.


----------



## Redclaw

Anyone know what a _Restorative Ointment_ is?


And while I'm here, shouldn't we be using this thread for some of our loot and buying plan discussion?


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, I think someone else brought up the discussion in the IC thread, so I figured I may as well comment on it there.....

Restorative Ointment is the SRD/OGC name for Keoghtom's Ointment, a magic item from the DMG, as I recall.  When applied it can have one of several different effects, from duplicating a cure spell to duplicating a neutralize poison or remove disease, etc.


----------



## Pinotage

While we're talking about, Avril is fine with what's been discussed so far. Division of the CLW potions between the six of us with an extra going to the melee-types.

The money is probably best keep as party funds, although I have no idea who's going to keep track of that. Perhaps we should list all the spoils here as they come in, and then update it with a new post containing all spoils when new stuff arrives. Creamsteak can then just post expenses here so we can subtract from the spoils list. That way, we'll only have one list to consider.

The Restorative Ointment should probably go to somebody who can't heal already. My guess would be Warren or Tyrla.

Avril's also fine with selling the two short swords and the banded mail, as well as purchasing the scrolls and the identify with the proceeds from one sword. The sale of the other two should provide enough money for two horses. I suspect that the witchwood is going to be quite a dense forest so the horses aren't going to help for speed, just ease of walking. We can keep a portion of what's left for party funds, and divvy the rest up between us. Say, 25% party funds, 75% personal funds?

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

The other alternative for the funds/party treasure is to add it to the rogues gallery, as it will always be easy to find that way.  One person could just keep updating the entry as necessary.
Thanks on the ointment.  I don't keep up with the SRD adjustments nearly as much as I should.  As for who to carry it, I would vote for Tyrla, just because she's less likely to be tied up in melee.  Plus it's just a fun thought to have the tiefling be a snake oil salesman.


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> The other alternative for the funds/party treasure is to add it to the rogues gallery, as it will always be easy to find that way.  One person could just keep updating the entry as necessary.
> Thanks on the ointment.  I don't keep up with the SRD adjustments nearly as much as I should.  As for who to carry it, I would vote for Tyrla, just because she's less likely to be tied up in melee.  Plus it's just a fun thought to have the tiefling be a snake oil salesman.




Good plan to stick it on the Rogue's Gallery. So, who's volunteering to take charge of spoils, party funds, and expenses? Larian?

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

I can run the treasure trove, if you'd like.  If anyone else wants to volunteer, I have no need to take it on, but if nobody wants the responsibility, I'll take it.


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I can run the treasure trove, if you'd like.  If anyone else wants to volunteer, I have no need to take it on, but if nobody wants the responsibility, I'll take it.




Give the man the job!   

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Initial post up with the spoils of the battle.  I left the potions off, as they were distributed, and there's only one short sword as the other was sold.
I did take out 12 gp for our stay at the inn.  Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Creamsteak

I need final word on the mounts and to know if there's anywhere else anyone needs to shop. Otherwise are we ready to hit the road?


----------



## Pinotage

Avril and Scarlet are ready. I think we were going to get the heavy and light horses, but not the donkey.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

I'm fine with that, but feel like we should make sure the others agree.  We should sell off the armor and sword to cover the expense, and then we'll have few hundred gold left over.


----------



## DrZombie

allright


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I'm fine with that, but feel like we should make sure the others agree.  We should sell off the armor and sword to cover the expense, and then we'll have few hundred gold left over.




Should be a lot more, actually. The sword and armor should sell for around 1650 gp, and horses are not that expensive. I'm just not sure if Drelin's Ferry has a market for such magical items to be sold on short notice.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Through barter, yes. They couldn't easily convert them to gold though.


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Should be a lot more, actually. The sword and armor should sell for around 1650 gp, and horses are not that expensive. I'm just not sure if Drelin's Ferry has a market for such magical items to be sold on short notice.
> 
> Pinotage



By my calculations, the two horses will cost us 550, with another 50 for saddles and bags.  If we want the barding for the heavy warhorse (not a bad idea) that would make it about 700, so yeah, that leaves us with 950 left over.  So maybe we need to find somewhere else to spend some money.  Do we want any further healing items, etc?


----------



## Arkhandus

Yep, ready to get on the road.  I suppose we should keep the magic armor or the second magic sword in the group treasure until later, and for now just use the extra value of whichever one we trade away to pay for some additional potions and/or scrolls.  Go ahead and get the barding for the heavy warhorse.

An aside: I'll just assume Warren did pay for everyone's drinks himself with a platinum piece, and that the inn-stay was paid for through group-funds.


----------



## Creamsteak

You can just trade the banded mail (700 value) for the mounts, barding, and mount equipment. Does that settle everything? Then you've still got the shortsword.


----------



## Redclaw

I just finished doing that on the loot post.    
Great minds...


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You can just trade the banded mail (700 value) for the mounts, barding, and mount equipment. Does that settle everything? Then you've still got the shortsword.




Sounds good to me. The shortsword will be much lighter to carry than gold or anything else. If we can pick up a healing wand (CLW or Lesser Vigor), though, then that'd be good, although I'm not sure if one is available.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

There are none in Drellin's Ferry, and they lack anyone that can commission one. If you ever have a break, one of your spellcasters could assist in crafting one, but it would take one day.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tyrla already owns a full wand of CLW, and she is willing to loan it out to someone who can reliably use it until her UMD skill goes up another notch.  If we have a scabbard, she can also take custody of the shortsword, which she can carry in her Haversack.


----------



## Pinotage

Larian, would you mind doing an XP related post similar to the treasure one of the Rogue's Gallery thread? That means we can track both from there.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

I've actually been updating my xp at the bottom of my character sheet, if you want to use that.  
I suggest you do the same, actually, in case something happens that causes me to lose some of that precious experience.


----------



## Pinotage

Did that hobgoblin ambush net us 1141.667 each or for the entire party?

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Did that hobgoblin ambush net us 1141.667 each or for the entire party?
> 
> Pinotage



It did, and 250 for Jorr.  I have my total at 11,391.667.


----------



## Creamsteak

The encounter is up. It does not bode well at this moment. I rolled way too well for the hydra (20 then 19 to confirm on one attack, and 20 on initiative).


----------



## pathfinderq1

Is the hydra's body a viable target at this point?  That is, does the water give it cover, or is it completely submerged, with no line of effect?


----------



## Creamsteak

The body is completely submerged, giving it total concealment and cover against ranged attacks, but I'd say you can still potentially hit it in the water (+4 cover bonus to AC and 50% miss chance sounds right to me, but if there's more specific rules that I'm not seeing feel free to point them out).


----------



## pathfinderq1

That works out fine for me.  Since the heads can't really be targeted by Eldritch Blast, Tyrla wants _something_ to shoot at, and some chance is better than none...


----------



## Pinotage

I take it the creature is free to attack via melee? Does it get cover from the water for that as well?

Pinotage

Edit: Also, just to check I understand this - the hydra and Warren act on the surprise round, and then normal initiative begins. Looking at that, it assumed Tyrla is the only one going before the hydra goes again in initiative? Any chance we can get an update on Warren's status *after* the hydra's action.


----------



## DrZombie

Time to get out of there, I'd say.


----------



## Creamsteak

Pinotage said:
			
		

> I take it the creature is free to attack via melee? Does it get cover from the water for that as well?




No cover for melee within 5 ft., Cover for melee within 10 ft.



> Edit: Also, just to check I understand this - the hydra and Warren act on the surprise round, and then normal initiative begins. Looking at that, it assumed Tyrla is the only one going before the hydra goes again in initiative? Any chance we can get an update on Warren's status *after* the hydra's action.




Certainly.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, I've had a busy day and won't get a chance to post until tomorrow. If you need to, Avril will summon 1d3 crocodiles (with Augment Summoning) to harass the hydra. She'll use her action to move towards Warren but staying well away from the water for now. She'll also suggest the rest of us flee across the bridge. We don't have to fight the hydra if we don't need to. 

Otherwise, I'll post this in about 12 hours time if you don't update before then.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

We'll see who all has posted by midnight.


----------



## Creamsteak

Update is going to be delayed till tomorrow (around noon hopefully) due to site downtime tonight.


----------



## Creamsteak

Update is up. If we can get posts before midnight that'd be great, but if we don't we'll just lose a day and update tomorrow at midnight.


----------



## Creamsteak

Alright, next update will be tonight at midnight.


----------



## Zoycitenega

By the way, I can't see your attatchment map.


----------



## Pinotage

I can't either. All the attachments in the entire thread have gone walkabout, since I can't see those on the first page either.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Yeah, the screw up last night to the boards seems to have destroyed ALL attachments.


----------



## Creamsteak

I went for the other update first tonight (it took over an hour) and I notice were still missing the barbarian and clerics action. I'm not certain I can satisfactorily update without that info. My best-case assumption is burn one of the cleric's spells on Warren and move towards the bridge, but I'm not sure on Gurg's action.


----------



## Creamsteak

Here's a temp copy of the current map on this round hosted off site. There's still major problems with attachments.


----------



## DrZombie

Posted in the OOC thread instead of the IC thread....


----------



## Pinotage

Just wanted to point out that Avril is all for taking the keep now, but it's worth waiting on that decision until she gets back from her scouting trip to see what we're up against.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

That makes sense, I just wanted to point out the problem with waiting.


----------



## Creamsteak

I know the next update is short (just the scouting) but I won't be able to do it till later tonight.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I know the next update is short (just the scouting) but I won't be able to do it till later tonight.




I take it Avril doesn't see any sign of something living in the courtyard? Does she hear anything that would indicate which buildings may be occupied?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Not without  getting closer. I would think the smoke is a pretty good way of telling somebody is inside of the south-west building.


----------



## Creamsteak

I've noticed a slump in activity since the start of they Hydra encounter. Anyone MIA or not checking the thread?


----------



## Creamsteak

Give me a clear sign when your all ready to go ahead and storm the castle.


----------



## Pinotage

Avril's ready. She'll still cast a few spells before going, but just waiting for the other players to chime in that we're ready.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Larian's ready, minus a spell or two as we get closer.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm ready, just been kinda busy and distracted the past few days, but I have checked the thread at least once a day.


----------



## DrZombie

ready


----------



## Pinotage

Just advance warning that I'll be unable to post on Friday and Saturday this week. Back to normal on Sunday.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Hey CS, what does the door to the building the manticore's in look like?  Would Larian have to open it to have line of effect in?


----------



## Creamsteak

You would have to open it for line of effect. It's a heavy wooden door, but nothing particularly special about it.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, can you let me know if Warren (when he posts) and Larian finish the minotaur, please? It'll make a difference to Avril's action particularly considering Scarlet's current status.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Will do.

Also since I'm posting in this thread, If Siobhan's player doesn't post by the time you all next get to town I'm going to replace him with someone else (one of the original backups if at all possible, otherwise someone new). I don't mind running it through the combats, I've played a lot of clerics before so it's no stretch, but obviously my preference is active players. I could also just let him drop, and not replace the position, if people think that will help the game since it will be slightly faster.


----------



## Redclaw

I don't know that losing our cleric is a great idea.  That would really limit Avril's role, as she'd need to be prepared to hit us with healing spells.


----------



## Pinotage

Given that Siobhan's player hasn't posted in a while, just assume that she's gone until she returns. That'll speed things up during the combat, at least, rather than you having to wait. I'd agree, though, that'd we'd ideally want a cleric replacement.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Understandable, and I'd like the character to continue to be played, but it's also an occational necessity in PbP to deal with missing players.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I definitely think we ought to keep a dedicated cleric in the party- either Siobhan (somehow) or another recruited cleric.


----------



## Creamsteak

If we have a volunteer to pick up the character that might work well without having to change much. Or it's possible that Zoycitenega will become active again. Either way the decision will wait till the group is in Drellin's Ferry, which could be sooner or later depending on player choices.


----------



## Dalamar

I might just commit myself to continuing Siobhan's adventures, but I would like to do some minor alterations (most notable among them making his weapon rules-legal).


----------



## Creamsteak

Alright, keep me informed on what you want to do.


----------



## Dalamar

Looking at the character, I note some rules problems (a shocking warhammer that is not +1, not to mention that it is a martial weapon so a cleric is not proficient with it) and some things that are more a preference than a problem (I'd like to have the Metal domain from the Spell Compendium instead of Luck, this would also fix the proficiency). 
Regardless, I would like to exchange the Weapon Focus for the Touch of Healing reserve feat and the Spontaneous Healer for Healing Devotion (both from Complete Champion). I'd also like to downgrade the armor to breastplate instead of fullplate.

I'll probably also consider some spells from Complete Champion and Spell Compendium, but not sure.

Edit: Just realised that I need to make sure: does the "all good clerics have access to the Healing domain" count for the Domain feat requirement of the feat having to come from the domains that their deity grants access to?


----------



## Creamsteak

I'll allow the "all good clerics have access to the Healing domain" to count towards anything that requires a domain to be on the deities domain list, I'm fine with that much.

I don't have complete champion so you'll have to give me the information on Touch of Healing and Healing Devotion, as I don't have those books (I can borrow them, but that won't be sufficient for the game really). The metal domain I"m fine with, Kord will just have to be a bit different than normal.

The change to the armor is fine as well.


----------



## Dalamar

Touch of Healing requires the ability to cast 2nd-level spells or higher.
As a standard action, I can then heal 3 points of damage per the highest level conjuration (healing) spell I have currently prepared (must be at least 2nd level), up to ½ the subject's maximum hit points. This is a supernatural ability.
Additionally, it grants a +1 competence bonus to caster level with conjuration (healing) spells.

Healing Devotion grants me a daily use of Fast Healing 1 for 1 minute, and the Fast Healing increases by +1 for every 5 character levels I have. The fast healing can be activated as an Immediate action on myself, and it activates automatically if I am brought to 0 hitpoints or less and I have a use available. Alternatively, the Fast Healing can be granted as a full-round action to a creature touched. Either way, it is a spell-like abilitie with a caster level equal to character level.
The next part I'm a touch unsure on, as the feat descriptions for this and similar feats seem to disagree with the rules for the feat type. The feat descriptions say that a Turn/Rebuke Undead use can be expended for a use of the feat, while the general rule says that a daily use of Turn/Rebuke Undead can be permanently exchanged for a daily use of the feat.


----------



## Dalamar

Siobhan Lilend
Female Aasimar Cleric of Kord 5
NG Medium Humanoid (human)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Celestial, Draconic
----------------------
*AC* 21, _Touch_ 12, _Flat-footed_ 20
(+6 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Deflection)
*HP* 36 (5HD); Healing Devotion
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +3 *Will* +8
-----------------------
*Speed* 20ft (base speed 30ft)
*Melee* Warhammer +8 (1d8+4/x3), or
*Ranged* Light crossbow +4 (1d8/19-20, 80ft)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grapple* +6
*Atk Options* Smite 1/day (+1 atk, +5 damage)
*Special Actions* Feat of Strength 1/day (+5), Healing Devotion 3/day, Touch of Healing, Turn Undead 2/day (5th, +1, 2d6+6)
*Combat Gear* 2x Oil of Bless Weapon, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
----------------------
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 5, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells)
_3rd (2)_ - Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds (CL 6)
_2nd (3)_ - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 6), Hold Person (DC 15), Lesser Restoration (CL 6)
_1st (4)_ - Bless, Cure Light Wounds (2) (CL 6), Divine Favor
_0th (5)_ - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 6), Guidance, Light
_Domains_ Metal, Strength
_Domain Spells_ 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon
-----------------------
*Abilities* Str 16 (+3) Dex 12 (+1) Con 14 (+2) Int 12 (+1) Wis 17 (+3) Cha 12 (+1)
*Feats* Healing Devotion, Martial Weapon Proficiency (warhammer) (b), Touch of Healing, Weapon Focus (warhammer) (b)
*Skills* ACP -3; Concentration +10(8), Diplomacy +9(8), Heal +11(8), Knowledge (Religion) +9(8), Listen +5(0), Sense Motive +7(4cc), Spot +5(0)
*Possessions* Combat gear, plus +1 Breastplate, +1 Heavy Steel Shield, +1 Warhammer, Light Crossbow, Cloak of Resistance +1, Ring of Protection +1
-----------------------
*Feat of Strength (Su)* Once per day, Siobhan can add a +5 enhancement bonus to her Strength for 1 round as a free action.
*Healing Devotion (Sp)* As an immediate action or automatically when she is brought to 0 or less hit points, Shiobhan can gain Fast Healing 2 for 1 minute. Alternatively, she can grant Fast Healing 2 to a creature touched as a full-round action. The ability is usable three times a day, caster level 5.
*Smite (Su)* Once per day, Shiobhan can use a melee attack to smite an opponent, gaining +1 to the attack roll and +5 to the damage roll. 
*Touch of Healing (Su)* When she has a Conjuration (Healing) spell of at least 2nd level prepared, Shiobhan can heal 3 x the level of the highest-level such spell she currently has available with a touch as a standard action, though this cannot bring the creature above one-half its maximum hit points.

Equipment Costs
1,350gp +1 Breastplate
1,170gp +1 Heavy Steel Shield
2,312gp +1 Warhammer
1,000gp Cloak of Resistance +1
2,000gp Ring of Protection +1
750gp Wand of Cure Light Wounds
200gp 2x Oil of Bless Weapon
40gp Light Crossbow with 50 bolts
-------------------------
8,802gp Total, 198gp left


----------



## Dalamar

That's about how she would look under my care, I think. Her equipment is geared towards being a good second on the frontline while her character resources are mostly geared towards keeping herself and the others around him standing. With a couple more levels she should have enough spells to start using them more for buffs in addition to healing.

Ability Scores before racial adjustments and the level 4 bonus (that went to Str) were Str 15 Dex 12 Con 14 Int 12 Wis 15 Cha 10.
This is slightly different from the original configuration, which was 16 12 14 13 14 10, with it being impossible to tell whether the level 4 bonus is on Dex, Con, Int, Wis or Cha.


----------



## Creamsteak

It looks a lot better formatting wise. I'm fine with that setup. I'm leary about using reserve feats (I have yet to have any experience with them and so they seem a bit out of place to me) but I trust your ability to explain your actions where necessary. I appreciate your helping out.

Regarding this: 







> The next part I'm a touch unsure on, as the feat descriptions for this and similar feats seem to disagree with the rules for the feat type. The feat descriptions say that a Turn/Rebuke Undead use can be expended for a use of the feat, while the general rule says that a daily use of Turn/Rebuke Undead can be permanently exchanged for a daily use of the feat.




I'll let you make the call. The usual rules are that the original text takes priority, which in this case, I guess, is the feat.


----------



## Dalamar

I think the Domain (i.e. Healing Devotion and other [domain name] Devotion) feats are on the strong side, so the more restrictive reading might be the one to follow for balance's sake. Since I'm not expecting to be turning undead a lot, I'll probably split the uses evenly so Turn Undead 2/day and Healing Devotion 3/day (1 base + 2 from Turn uses).
And I notive that I forgot to list Turn Undead and the Smite up there, need to add those.

Also, I made a guess there, but is the leaving out of Darkvision and the Outsider (native) type from the Aasimar a conscious decision to bring them back to no-LA land? And if that is the case, is Humanoid (human) then the correct type to use?


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes, the change is intentional.


----------



## Dalamar

Okay, I think I'm done tinkering. Tell me when you want me to take over.


----------



## Creamsteak

After the current combat ends would probably  be best, since I'm using the old statistics for that.


----------



## Dalamar

Okey-dokey.


----------



## Dalamar

Not that I'm anxiously waiting, but....

I went through the thread with a sharper eye out to see how many spells Shiobvan has cast today, and I believe this is the full total:

3rd - Cure Serious Wounds during the current battle
2nd - Cure Moderate Wounds once during the current battle and once after the hydra battle, plus Spiritual Weapon
1st - Aid during the current battle

Subtracting spells as approriate and possible from the list I'd prepare, leaves the following spells:

3rd - Prayer
1st - Bless, Cure Light Wounds (2)
0th - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2), Guidance, Light

Coincidentally, this makes it impossible for her to use her Touch of Healing feat for now, since she lacks an approriate spell of 2nd level or higher.


----------



## Pinotage

Welcome, Dalamar! Hope you have a good time playing with us!

Pinotage


----------



## Dalamar

Thanks, I intend to!


----------



## Creamsteak

Alright, Dalamar you're tagged in. Go ahead and post the updated Siobhan to the RG thread (links in my sig) for reference purposes. No need to replace Denna, just go ahead and apend it to the end.


----------



## Pinotage

I think the XP total is 13475/15000.

Ambush - 1141.667
Jorr - 250
Hydra - 250
Vraath Keep - 1833.333

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

For reference, Aid is a 2nd-level cleric spell, not 1st.


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage said:
			
		

> I think the XP total is 13475/15000.
> 
> Ambush - 1141.667
> Jorr - 250
> Hydra - 250
> Vraath Keep - 1833.333
> 
> Pinotage



That's what my math worked out to, as well.
And while I'm here, I want to add a hearty well-fought to all.  That was a wild, rolling battle and we handled it quite efficiently.


----------



## Dalamar

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> For reference, Aid is a 2nd-level cleric spell, not 1st.



It is? I went from memory and thought is was 1st. Hmm... guess I'll then have to discard the last 3rd-level slot too as that puts Shiobhan's tally at four 2nd-level spells cast when she only has three, though I do get Divine Favor back in exchange.


----------



## Creamsteak

1525 to go to level. Not too bad. Also I'm sure Jorr's waiting in the woods till he sees who won.


----------



## Creamsteak

I know it's the weekend so posting will be light, but right now I'm trying to determine how you guys are going to set up camp, where, and for how long. Once that's settled I'll move on.


----------



## pathfinderq1

For OOC purposes, I would think we'll camp in the keep for the night, as it is already dark and we're pretty tapped out for spells.  I think that the shelter will be useful enough to outweigh the potential for "visitors from the hobgoblin army.

May be set up actual sleeping quarters in the sheltered map room, with those on watch in the larger room outside.  We can use the night to fully search the place and get our rest, then head out at first light.


----------



## Redclaw

I fully agree with that plan.  Based on the suggestion that there might be some hidden vault, I think we need to search as completely as we can.


----------



## Pinotage

Agree as well. We'll take the time to search the place, and set up watches with two people at a time. Sleep in the most sheltered location. Avril will strongly doubt that hobgoblins would travel at night to this place, but she could be wrong. BTW, do Jorr and the horses arrive safely with Avril back at the keep?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes, sorry I should have role played the old ranger upon seeing the carnage. Totally skipped my mind though.


----------



## Pinotage

In case you guys didn't see it, Dr. Zombie (Gurguannin) has computer problems and won't be able to post until next week.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

I've been running him for almost every encounter and will continue to do so until I find time to put a suitable replacment in.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Hi Creamsteak,

I got your post in the thread from my last PbP game, and yes, I am definitely interested. I will subscribe to this thread, so if you want me in, please post here what you need from me in the way of a character. Thanks,

Vig


----------



## Creamsteak

Currently our dwarven barbarian Gurguannin (Dr. Zombie) has been MIA for a while. He also never really was too active in our game. As such I'm intending to switch him out for someone else if possible. If your up for rolling up some kind of front-line character that would be ideal since he was currently the groups big melee guy.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Sounds great! I originally posted a concept for a human fighter in the OOC thread. Would that concept still work? If so, I will put together a character, but won't be able to post him until late tomorrow night at the earliest. Also, how will the new character be introduced to the group--just metagamed in, or meet in character somehow?


----------



## Creamsteak

That concept would be fine. I'd prefer to introduce you in Drellin's Ferry (the town) the next time the group goes back, as that makes the most sense. I have two ways to introduce you, one if the group goes back to town, and the other if they don't. They should both work, but they both require some flexibility on your part.


----------



## DrZombie

mmh. looks like I'm being faded out.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm interested in giving someone else a chance in the game. I know you've been having troubles and I certainly hope they are fixed, but I'm working towards taking Garguannin out for another character. I hope there's no hard feelings involving that.


----------



## DrZombie

Too bad. I enjoyed the game. Have fun.


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn, go ahead and stat your character for 6th level instead of 5th. It seems likely by my numbers that the party will be 6th before they encounter your character. However, note that you're still starting with only 9000 gp worth of equipment.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Well, I'm nothing if not flexible, so any hook is good with me.   

I will go ahead and make him a 6th level character. I am about halfway done with character creation right now, so I will post him tomorrow night or Thursday night.


----------



## Creamsteak

I did an extra update tonight since things looked pretty good for me to advance us a little bit. I had to assume on Tyrla's action, but I think my assumption is reasonable. Inform me if it is not.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

At this point, I am finished with character creation except for equipping him. At the beginning of recruitment, I believe you said you did NOT have the Magic Item Compendium. Is that still the case? If so, I will restrict myself to the PHB and DMG. Please let me know.


----------



## Creamsteak

I have access _to_ it, through a member of my gaming group. However I don't have a copy myself. As such, if you use an item from there, you need to post the information relevant to it on your character. Also, any items outside the core are "by approval" meaning you'll need to ask about it first.

If you do decide to just go with core you're fine in that respect.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

I decided to go all core. Here is my character sheet. Please look it over and let me know if there are any problems.


Pender Dunwoodie
Male Human Fighter 6 (15,000 XP)
*Init* +6; *Senses* Listen +0, Spot +0
*Language* Common
------------------------------------------
*AC* 21, Touch 12, Flat-footed 19; [+2 Dex (but +1 max Dex bonus); +1 Dodge]
*HP* 49 (rounded down from 49.5)
*Fort* +7  *Ref* +4  *Will* +2
------------------------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft (30 ft when not in armor)
*Melee* +12/+2 _+1 Adamantine Greatsword_ 2d6 + 9 (19-20/x2) slashing
*Melee* +10/+5 Light Mace 1d8 + 4 (x2) bludgeoning
*Ranged* +8/+3 Composite Longbow 1d8 + 4 (x3) piercing (+4 strength rating)
*Base Atk* +6/+1; *Grapple* +10
*Atk Options*  Power Attack, Cleave, Improved Sunder, Quick Draw, Use of Warhorse
------------------------------------------
*Abilities*
Str 18 (+4) (added 1 at 4th lvl)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 11 (+0)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 10 (+0)

*Feats*
Dodge
Weapon Focus
  Weapon Specialization
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
  Cleave
  Improved Sunder
Quick Draw

*Skills w/ Ranks* (+9 ranks each; all others just have relevant ability bonus)
_ACP is -5_
Climb +13
Intimidate +9
Jump +13
Ride +11
Swim +13

*Possessions*
Heavy Warhorse (Northwind) (400 gp)
Military Saddle (20 gp)
Bit and Bridle (2 gp)
Saddle Bags (4 gp)
Composite Longbow (+4 Str) (100 gp)
_+1 Adamantine Greatsword_ (5350 gp)
Light Mace (5 gp)
_+1 Full Plate_ (2650 gp)
40 Arrows (2 gp)
Bedroll	(1 sp)
Blanket	(5 sp)
Candle (1 cp)
Map Case (1 gp)
10 Sheets Paper (4 gp)
Silk Rope (10 gp)
Tent (10 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Thunderstone (30 gp)
Climber's Kit (80 gp)
330 gp, 3 sp, 9 cp

*Description*
Pender is six feet, 2 inches tall, and 240 lbs.
Pender has black hair and green eyes.
Pender is Neutral Good. He is something of a free spirit, but worships Heironeous when he feels that worship is in order.

Pender is a young soldier from Brindol. As a child, he was always fascinated by the tales of old Rhestilor his uncle would tell around the hearth, and wanted to one day join the Army of Brindol to help restore the glory of the fallen kingdom.

Pender's mysterious old "uncle" was himself a grizzled old veteran who, seeing Pender's fascination with his tales of old Rhestilor, took it upon himself to train Pender rigorously during his early teen years. Because of this, Pender entered the Army already more skilled than his peers and became a quick study during basic training. Additionally, Pender's uncle bestowed upon him the weapons and armor from his own youthful adventures.

However, basic training was a rude awakening, and Pender soon came to realize that Brindol's leaders were more interested in securing their own petty fortunes than in taming the land. When Pender was assigned to guard Brindol's foodstores--largely to keep hungry citizens from trying to pilfer a bite to eat here and there--his disillusionment threatened to squash his nationalistic spirit.

To avoid a growing cynicism, Pender decided to steal off with his warhorse Northwind and go AWOL, seeking his fortune in the lands around Brindol. Certainly this is a better way than guarding foodstores to experience the glories of old Rhestilor. But it also means Pender can't return to Brindol as anything less than a hero.


----------



## Creamsteak

Looks good to me. Have you played the module before or ran it possibly (it's not a problem, I know Larian has played through a good portion of it). I ask because it looks like you have a pretty good grasp of the setting.


----------



## Creamsteak

Also I'll hang on for Dalamar's post overnight. Hopefully he has something up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Pinotage

It looks like you're 1 feat short, Vigwyn - 1 Human, 3 Level (1st, 3rd, 6th), 4 Fighter Bonus (1st, 2nd, 4th, 6th). Also, Improved Critical requires +8 BAB which the character doesn't qualify for.

Sorry, was just looking through it, and I have a habit of checking things.   

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Pinotage said:
			
		

> It looks like you're 1 feat short, Vigwyn - 1 Human, 3 Level (1st, 3rd, 6th), 4 Fighter Bonus (1st, 2nd, 4th, 6th). Also, Improved Critical requires +8 BAB which the character doesn't qualify for.
> 
> Sorry, was just looking through it, and I have a habit of checking things.
> 
> Pinotage




All correct. I must be completely oblivious nowadays.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Have you played the module before or ran it possibly (it's not a problem, I know Larian has played through a good portion of it). I ask because it looks like you have a pretty good grasp of the setting.



No, all of that comes from your first post in the OOC thread.  

Now, I do own the module, but I have only glanced through it, and don't know any of the details. And you can trust me not to look at it as long as I am in this game--why would I want to spoil my own fun?

In fact, I have even avoided reading the IC thread, because I don't know yet whether my character should know anything more than what you tell me before you introduce me to the game. (By the way, do you think that will be soon, or still some time off?)

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Sorry, was just looking through it, and I have a habit of checking things.



Don't be sorry. I was actually hoping that people would look through it and make me aware of any problems. I will fix these tonight.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

OK, I fixed the character. I took off Improved Critical, and added Improved Initiative and Quick Draw.


----------



## Creamsteak

Weekends are typically slow posting, and Thanksgiving week might slow down our american posters (me for one), so it might be over a week before your character joins the game. Just giving that warning so you know what to expect.


----------



## Dalamar

I'm a touch confused by the current setup. Namely which way is the archer, and how high up. So a few clarifying questions:

How high is the second floor of the tower? How high is the roof of the room where the group spent the night?
Which way is the archer dangling? Over the room where the group slept? Down-right outside the keep proper? Up-left outside the keep proper?


If it is possible for Siobhan to position herself so that she can catch the man in case of a fall, she'll move there. Otherwise move to engage the remaining skeleton ASAP


----------



## Redclaw

I don't know how feasible it is, but I know that larian doesn't have featherfall prepared, and as a large creature, I figured Siobhan had the best chance.


----------



## Creamsteak

Dalamar said:
			
		

> I'm a touch confused by the current setup. Namely which way is the archer, and how high up. So a few clarifying questions:
> 
> How high is the second floor of the tower? How high is the roof of the room where the group spent the night?
> Which way is the archer dangling? Over the room where the group slept? Down-right outside the keep proper? Up-left outside the keep proper?
> 
> 
> If it is possible for Siobhan to position herself so that she can catch the man in case of a fall, she'll move there. Otherwise move to engage the remaining skeleton ASAP




It's only a 10 foot fall to the  thatch roof, and then a 10 foot fall through it into the building below.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Weekends are typically slow posting, and Thanksgiving week might slow down our american posters (me for one), so it might be over a week before your character joins the game. Just giving that warning so you know what to expect.



Thanks for letting me know. Do you think I should read the IC thread while I wait, or should I continue to avoid it?


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm fine with you reading it. Just remember what you were here for and what you were not for IC stuff.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Sounds good. To account for my character's knowledge, how about we assume that sometime after my joining the group, one of the other party members fills me in on what they've been up to.


----------



## Creamsteak

That's their choice, not mine.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Good point...

How's this for a plan-- For now I will not read the IC thread. Then, if the current party members fill my character in on their history, I will read the IC thread. Of course, if they choose to embellish the story, or leave important parts out, they can let me know that in the OOC thread and I will NOT read the IC thread.

Basically, I think for the sake of roleplaying it might be better if I don't know things my character doesn't.


----------



## Creamsteak

Nobody tell him that Warren is a polymorphed troll, got it?


----------



## Creamsteak

Experience for the most recent encounter is 1,285 xp. That'll run the total up to 14,760 xp.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, could you approve/disapprove the following spells from Spell Compendium, please?

Kelpstrand
Nature's Favor
Hypothermia
Mass Lesser Vigor

With Scarlet dead, Avril might want to prepare a different set of spells that doesn't focus so much on her animal companion.

BTW, I'm aware that Red Hand of Doom is quite a chase without much or any time for resting. Is there going to be an opportunity at some point for Avril to spend 24 hours to call another animal companion?

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

For the animal companion, you'll get some time eventually, but I'm not sure when yet.

I don't like Kelpstrand. I'm definitely fine with Mass Lesser Vigor and Nature's Favor. Hypothermia is fine with me, though with more reluctance than the other two.


----------



## Creamsteak

I was perusing people's equipment and spotted a discrepency for Warren.

You charged yourself (according to the sheet) 2250 for a +1 mithral chain shirt. That should be 2100. As per this:



> Weapons or armors fashioned from mithral are always masterwork items as well; the masterwork cost is included in the prices given below.
> 
> Light armor +1,000 gp


----------



## Creamsteak

As far as the longbow goes, I have no idea who would use it. Tyrla has eldritch blast and Warren is too small, so that leaves Larian (proficient but weak), Avril (not proficient), Siobhan (strong, but not proficient). 

Those that are not proficient might consider taking the proficiency at the next level coming up though, so that's something to keep in mind. My recommendation at the moment is Siobhan or Avril possibly.


----------



## Dalamar

I don't know, Siobhan is more of a up close and personal type of character, so the bow might be wasted on her. Certainly she can carry it for now, but I doubt it'll get much use.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'll be disappearing sometime in the next two days, and could be gone until sunday. Fair warning on that.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Looks like quite a bit of loot- maybe anything that we don't take with us can be sealed back up in the catacomb, for recovery later.


----------



## Arkhandus

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I was perusing people's equipment and spotted a discrepency for Warren.
> 
> You charged yourself (according to the sheet) 2250 for a +1 mithral chain shirt. That should be 2100. As per this:




Ah, right you are.  I've been running a 3.0 campaign face-to-face at the local game store for the past few months, so I must've gotten it mixed up in my head for the 3.5 game.  Mithral items in 3.0 aren't automatically masterwork.  I also noticed when checking it now that I had the arcane spell failure noted down as 15%, when it's actually 10% for the mithral chain shirt.

So I'm fixing that stuff on my sheet now.  Warren's spare 150 gold pieces from the armor discrepency will just be converted to 15 platinum pieces, for simplicity's sake and ease of carrying.  I'll update Warren's sheet in the proper thread.

And my apologies for not posting anything yesterday or on Sunday; been busy and just plain forgot to check the forums yesterday.



Regarding the loot - Warren's only really interested in what the boots might do if magical, and wants a fair share of the coinage when it gets split up later.  He can't really make use of anything else except the sword, which is no better or worse than the +1 small short sword he already wields, so it's not worth taking, except as a possible backup.  So he'd just leave that for selling later, since he's the only small guy in the party.

He'd suggest leaving the dragon skull behind, though neat and possibly valuable, as just too cumbersome to bother with.  The rest of the loot can probably go on the party's few equines for later identification, divvying, and/or sale.

Warren will exit the treasure room wearing the nice boots he found down there.....


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm going pretty laissez faire (spelling is terrible) on the posting for this week. I know that people have to come and go right now, so it's no stress.

For out of game purposes, the boots have the following effect, "The wearer is able to travel across marshes (including bogs, hedgerows, and undergrowth) at his normal speed, leaving no tracks." which should be noticable right away to yourself given the environment you're traveling in. Maybe you just feel a little fleeter of foot, or a little less slowed down by the mud. Maybe you notice that you don't seem to leave a trail. There may be other abilities that are not immediately obvious though.

Siobhan will right away realize that the gauntlets provide a strength bonus (much as expected). That should be clear while using it.


----------



## Arkhandus

For reference, Warren is keeping his waterskins and his backpack o' stuff in the light warhorse's saddlebags for now, to ensure he doesn't get burdened when carrying any extra items or loot later.


----------



## Pinotage

Avril would like the dragonarmor. It's a little better than her leather armor, and, of course, looks a whole lot cooler!   

Scarlet used to carry most of Avril's stuff in her saddlebags, so I'm assuming that said saddlebags, Scarlet's barding, etc. will go on one of the horses as well so not to weigh Avril down.

Pinotage


----------



## Dalamar

I'll be adding the gauntlets to my arsenal, then. Lucky me!

And the divine scrolls of Bless Weapon and Divine Power.


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn, I'm ready to incorporate you into the game. I need to brief you privately somehow (email maybe?).

Also everyone in the group has creeped up to 6th level finally. You can immediately gain the benefits of base attack bonus, caster level, saving throws, and hit points. I'm going to require that everyone spends at least 1 day out of combat before you gain the benefits of any special class features, spells, skills, manuevers, and feats.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Vigwyn, I'm ready to incorporate you into the game. I need to brief you privately somehow (email maybe?).
> 
> Also everyone in the group has creeped up to 6th level finally. You can immediately gain the benefits of base attack bonus, caster level, saving throws, and hit points. I'm going to require that everyone spends at least 1 day out of combat before you gain the benefits of any special class features, spells, skills, manuevers, and feats.



Sure, my email is knfargo (((<a)>> gee male daht kahm. Let me know if that is too much to work out. Alternatively, if you trust the other players not to peek, you could use the <sblock> function.


----------



## Creamsteak

Boards are acting terrible.

Anyway, email sent.


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also everyone in the group has creeped up to 6th level finally. You can immediately gain the benefits of base attack bonus, caster level, saving throws, and hit points. I'm going to require that everyone spends at least 1 day out of combat before you gain the benefits of any special class features, spells, skills, manuevers, and feats.



Sweet!


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Vigwyn, I'm ready to incorporate you into the game. I need to brief you privately somehow (email maybe?).
> 
> Also everyone in the group has creeped up to 6th level finally. You can immediately gain the benefits of base attack bonus, caster level, saving throws, and hit points. I'm going to require that everyone spends at least 1 day out of combat before you gain the benefits of any special class features, spells, skills, manuevers, and feats.




Nice!

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn, post your character to the Rogue's Gallery if you havn't already.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also everyone in the group has creeped up to 6th level finally. You can immediately gain the benefits of base attack bonus, caster level, saving throws, and hit points. I'm going to require that everyone spends at least 1 day out of combat before you gain the benefits of any special class features, spells, skills, manuevers, and feats.




Excellent- I adjust Tyrla's RG post shortly.  Why do I have a feeling that that "1 day out of combat" may be a bit tough to find?  We've been pretty busy so far...


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm going to require that everyone spends at least 1 day out of combat before you gain the benefits of any special class features, spells, skills, manuevers, and feats.




Spell slots?


----------



## Creamsteak

Not until 1 day out of combat.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Vigwyn, post your character to the Rogue's Gallery if you havn't already.



OK, will do.

Edit: Done.


----------



## Dalamar

Does the effectiveness of our current abilities increase? In other words, does Siobhan deal an extra point of damage with her smite, grant a +6 bonus with Feat of Strength and turn undead as a 6th-level cleric?


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes.


----------



## Arkhandus

I hate my computer, and I hate my ISP.    That or whatever was making it impossible for me to connect to the boards each time I tried in the past few days.


----------



## Creamsteak

The boards were having some major issues the past few days after a bad upgrade.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm really liking Warren right now.


----------



## Arkhandus

Is it his newfound fear of oversized iguanas with oversized teeth?


Anyway....regarding the level-up, I've decided it'll be swordsage 4 (so rogue 2/swordsage 4), with his _next_ level probably going into rogue.  Warren Brand(c) roguishness now comes with more _punch_!

HP +4.5 (39.5 total), BAB +1, Ref +1, Fort +1, Climb +5, Concentration +2, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1 (2 sp cross-class).  Insightful Strikes with Desert Wind (+Wis to damage).  Flashing Sun and Death Mark learned, with Mighty Throw swapped out for the former (he'll pick up the more-useful Comet Throw instead, after a few more levels).

6th-level feat is Martial Stance (Assassin's Stance), if that's acceptable?


----------



## pathfinderq1

How good is the tree cover at our current location- specifically the overhead cover?  More to the point, if we can draw some of the opposition back into the woods, would the dragon be able to see/attack effectively through the canopy?


----------



## Creamsteak

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Is it his newfound fear of oversized iguanas with oversized teeth?
> 
> 
> Anyway....regarding the level-up, I've decided it'll be swordsage 4 (so rogue 2/swordsage 4), with his _next_ level probably going into rogue.  Warren Brand(c) roguishness now comes with more _punch_!
> 
> HP +4.5 (39.5 total), BAB +1, Ref +1, Fort +1, Climb +5, Concentration +2, Move Silently +1, Open Locks +1 (2 sp cross-class).  Insightful Strikes with Desert Wind (+Wis to damage).  Flashing Sun and Death Mark learned, with Mighty Throw swapped out for the former (he'll pick up the more-useful Comet Throw instead, after a few more levels).
> 
> 6th-level feat is Martial Stance (Assassin's Stance), if that's acceptable?




That's fine, just remember that until you've all taken a day to level up you just get the HP/BAB/Saves.


----------



## Creamsteak

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> How good is the tree cover at our current location- specifically the overhead cover?  More to the point, if we can draw some of the opposition back into the woods, would the dragon be able to see/attack effectively through the canopy?




It could give you a reflex/hide bonus, but it won't actually stop the dragon from being able to target his area of effect from above.


----------



## Pinotage

What time of day is it now? I was under the impression it was late afternoon/evening. How long until it's dark?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

It's already getting dark. Total travel time from Vraath + detour puts you at 6 hours traveled, plus warrens side trek, which counting the extra rest the group took in the morning puts you at around 6 pm.


----------



## Redclaw

So we're now able to fully level up, or are we still waiting for a day fully out of combat?


----------



## Creamsteak

Fully level up.


----------



## Redclaw

Coolness.    
I'm mostly done with that, but I wanted to run something by you.  How would you feel about Larian taking Arcane Thesis (PHB II) as his 6th level feat?  In case you don't have access, it would let him pick a single spell (probably fireball, but I'm not sure yet).  For that spell, he adds +2 to his caster level, and metamagic abilities on the spell increase its spell level by one less than usual.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'll allow it if you intend to take it.


----------



## Redclaw

I think he will.  He doesn't pack a big punch usually, so adding the extra 2d6 is nice, and when I can empower it as only a 4th level spell it'll be even more fun.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm primarily allowing it because a player in my home game intends to take it at 5th or 6th level, and so I'm going to have to learn to cope with gigantic fireballs somewhere.


----------



## Dalamar

Now I'm stuck pondering between taking the Martial Weapon Proficiency for the bow anyway, as it would prove extremely useful against the dragon, and taking Extra Smite or a similar feat.

Are Fell the Greatest Foe and Downdraft (from Spell Compendium) allowable spells?


----------



## Creamsteak

No on downdraft. I'll allow Fell the Greatest Foe, but the material component must be gathered (which would require killing a giant or dragon essentially).


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'll work out Tyrla's level-up details tonight or tomorrow- I'm a little out-of-focus on details right now after some dental surgery this afternoon.


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm primarily allowing it because a player in my home game intends to take it at 5th or 6th level, and so I'm going to have to learn to cope with gigantic fireballs somewhere.



He'll have to wait until 6th, as it requires 9 ranks in knowledge(Arcana).   


Hey Dalamar, we need to coordinate our spells a bit better as we go on.  I've got resist energy covered with Mass RE.  It should give all 6 of us (if we ever meet up with the meat shield) resistance.  Protection is nice, and they can both be active, but it's worth minimizing overlap as we continue to work together.


----------



## Dalamar

See, that's my mind being fuzzy, I remembered Mass RE covering only 1 per 2 levels targets. Still, I think being able to take 82 points of acid damage in one shot if need be is a pretty good deal. But the regular Resist Energy is pretty redundant in that case.


----------



## Creamsteak

The meatshield should arrive shortly. I just hope he survives his first day.


----------



## Redclaw

It's all good, and I'll never complain about protecting our compatriots.  I just think the two of us should talk a bit about spell selection strategy.  It's as much on me as you, as I chose on my own also.


----------



## Creamsteak

I would like to begin storming the bridge (or trying to bait the dragon, or whatever it is) by tomorrow, if at all possible. So if anyone gets the chance to try to push things along on the IC thread I'd be thankful.


----------



## pathfinderq1

posted Tyrla's level 6 update in the RG.  Notable changes are:

1. Swapped Summon Swarm for Baleful Utterance
2. Added Charm as level 6 choice of Lesser invocation
3. Took the extra invocation feat to add Cold Comfort- listed as a Lesser invocation in Complete Mage, but the errata has it as a Least invocation; if this is not okay let me know and I'll get something else
4. Added 1 rank each to Bluff, Concentrate, Knowledge- Arcana, Spellcraft, and UMD


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The meatshield should arrive shortly. I just hope he survives his first day.



Uh, yeah... Me, too.


----------



## Pinotage

Sorry for not posting recently. Been a busy weekend.

Still pondering Avril's spell list. It strikes me that Produce Flame is almost the best spell to use for her against this dragon, other than perhaps summoning something to take care of it. with haste, she can throw two balls from product flame for 2d6+10 damage on a touch attack (dragon's have rubbish touch ACs) and there's no save. So that's 17 hp per round, which isn't bad. Call Lightning does 10.5 average per bolt, but is not affected by haste, and allows the dragon a reflex save that it'll likely make. So Avril's bargaining on Larian's haste and her product flame with 120 ft. range. She's got a number of boosts for Warren as well to keep him going if he enters melee.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn, you're in as soon as I can get my post up. That'll take a few minutes, but it'll happen sometime in the next hour hopefully.


----------



## Pinotage

Just for clarification, has Larian cast all the spells mentioned in his post? And has Warren gone ahead of the party to take care of the archers on the tower?

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Larian can cast his spells before you move to engage, but he'll lose 1 round in transition. I'm not certain which sells he would choose to cast, but I assume he'll inform me when he gets around to it.

Warren's not particularly able to close the gap unless he does get the fly spell, and even then he's liable to get spotted (by a certain large scaley friend that Warren has been pretty blunt about) at that point.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Larian can cast his spells before you move to engage, but he'll lose 1 round in transition. I'm not certain which sells he would choose to cast, but I assume he'll inform me when he gets around to it.
> 
> Warren's not particularly able to close the gap unless he does get the fly spell, and even then he's liable to get spotted (by a certain large scaley friend that Warren has been pretty blunt about) at that point.




Thanks. The bridge is 120 ft., right? So even with Blindsense, a dragon's unlikely to spot him if he keeps low on the ground and uses the tower for cover?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

There are things which I cannot say. 

Specifically, it will be up to Warren and Larian to decide what they want to try there. Unless someone in the group has some particular knowledge of dragons, things like it's specific sight ranges are not known.


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn I auto-piloted Pender's first round action as if he was oblivious to what had just happened. I figured that would be acceptable for now (just to complete a bit of the round tonight).

I'll do another update by tomorrow at midnight at the latest.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Vigwyn I auto-piloted Pender's first round action as if he was oblivious to what had just happened. I figured that would be acceptable for now (just to complete a bit of the round tonight).



No sweat. That sounds about like what I would have done anyway, considering I don't have any idea what is up yet.


----------



## Pinotage

I'll be away from Friday evening to Monday morning this week, so unable to post during that time.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Understood. Weekends are typically slow anyway. If you have any instructions if I choose to advance the round that would help.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Did Pender see where the bobgoblins stored their weapons before trotting off after the leader? For that matter, is the hobgoblin he just dropped armed? Are there shields anywhere nearby that Pender knows of?


----------



## Creamsteak

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Did Pender see where the bobgoblins stored their weapons before trotting off after the leader? For that matter, is the hobgoblin he just dropped armed? Are there shields anywhere nearby that Pender knows of?




There's some equipment off-map at their camp-site just north-west of you. You can take a run action to head that way if you want. The hobgoblin you just dropped was wearing his armor (banded mail) but wasn't armed.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Understood. Weekends are typically slow anyway. If you have any instructions if I choose to advance the round that would help.




Uhm, let's see. If the dragon's around, throw balls of fire at it with haste from the cover of the tower. Heal anybody who needs it if she's close by. Don't do anything stupid.

If the dragon's not around, thinking of summoning some dire bats to fight it. With Augment Summoning they're quite decent. She can swap Sleet Storm to get 1d3 of those. The dire wolf with keep the hobgoblins busy. The trip is quite useful. If somebody's doing good damage to the dragon, like Siobhan with her bow or Warren, she can use her Wand of Snake's Swiftness to give them another go. I reckon that her Produce Flame is likely to be more effective, though.

Does Tyrla have See the Unseen? And she can't see the dragon at all? Did she see it fly away?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Nobody has seen anything from the dragon yet.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

What kind of weapon/shield selection does Pender have here? Also, how many rounds would it take for Pender to get to and untie Northwind, and how many to get the horse's gear on?


----------



## Creamsteak

A masterwork longsword, heavy steel shield, masterwork composite longbow (+2 str), 3 potions of cure moderate wounds, a suit of banded mail (takes longer to put on), 20 arrows.

It will take 1 full round action to untie the horse (it still has its saddle), and 1 minute to get all of the other equipment readied.


----------



## Pinotage

Did the dire wolf get a trip attack on the hobgoblin that it bit?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

The hobgoblin is tripped.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Thanks for the extra attack, Pinotage!  

Pender will use it to attack the hobgoblin again. (If the hobgoblin was already dropped by Pender and Northwind's initial attacks, do we assume that Avril would not waste the casting?)

Also, I think this will mean that Pender would not gain the benefit of cover from his Ride check until _after_ this extra attack, which occurs at the end of Avril's turn, but still before the dragon's turn, right?


----------



## Pinotage

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Thanks for the extra attack, Pinotage!
> 
> Pender will use it to attack the hobgoblin again. (If the hobgoblin was already dropped by Pender and Northwind's initial attacks, do we assume that Avril would not waste the casting?)




If Pender does happen to take the critter down, then Avril will delay to give Siobhan the same benefit of the wand. If she takes it down before the wand gets activated (and hence before Avril moves the flaming sphere), then Avril will dash to Warren's side and cast Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5).

Pinotage


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Does Warren's place in the initiative order change to right after Siobhan's or does it stay after Pender's? If it has changed, any chance you can resolve Warren's actions before I post Pender's actions, as they will change drastically based on what happens with Warren's attack.


----------



## Creamsteak

His initiative does not change. He was bleading on his turn, he's just concious and no-longer bleeding now, and will act again on his turn.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

OK, thanks for the clarification. I will post tonight. Can't believe Pender and his warhorse made their glorious debut with misses!


----------



## TRD

Hello all,

Sorry to bump in here, finished reading the IC thread, just wanted to say fantastic read guys, keep up the great work!


----------



## Pinotage

TRD said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry to bump in here, finished reading the IC thread, just wanted to say fantastic read guys, keep up the great work!




Thanks! Creamsteak does a grand job, and I'm enjoying playing with all the players here!   

Have a great new year!

Pinotage


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Hi All,

I may not be able to post tomorrow or the next day because I will be out of town on business.

CS, please feel free to NPC me for a day or two if needed.

Vig


----------



## Pinotage

Anybody else having problems seeing the latest map? It's giving me the 'X' on the screen.

Pinotage


----------



## Dalamar

Nope, it shows up just fine for me.


----------



## Creamsteak

I bet the problem with the Red X was that the attachment ID was screwed up. The server just kept feeding you the wrong ID. I corrected it as soon as I saw it originally, and that fixed it for me (and I assume some others) but I guess it was a bit choppy.

Also, as somewhat of a side question... do we want a new IC thread when the next chapter starts, or do we continue the current one? I could go either way. If I break it up into threads, I'll have to record it that-way. If I continue it, I'll have to record at the front of the thread where the chapter-breaks are.


----------



## Redclaw

I think I'd like the chapter breaks on a single thread.  It's nice to be able to easily refer back to important moments in the story.


----------



## Redclaw

So, with the potential for three days of casting, I thought we should all discuss what Larian should craft (Siobhan and Avril have the opportunity as well, although I would bet Avril might spend a day getting another animal companion).

My thoughts right now are:
Day 1--Replacing my scroll of fly.  You never know when it'll come in handy.
Day 2--Dispelling Chord (MIC: 5/day gives a +2 bonus to caster level check on dispell attempt)
Day 3--Another scroll, maybe Clairaudience/Clairvoyance?

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears.  I can do a total of 3,000 gp worth of enchanting over the 3 days.


----------



## Pinotage

As buggy as ENWorld Subscriptions are at the moment, it might be easier to keep all the chapters in a single thread. That way we can refer back to important moments, while at the same time not have to bookmark too many new threads. Makes things a little easier, I guess, without losing threads as they disappear amongst months of other older threads. It difficult enough to find the RG thread without having a bookmark somewhere.

Yes, Avril will most definitely want to call another riding dog to her, and get the barding fitted to the new dog.

Other than that, she'll be keen to scout out Jorr's place again, just to see if she can find him, or track the area around the ambush site. She may be able to find where he went if she gives her new animal companion a good scent from his cabin.

My guess is sooner or later we're going to come up against large number of critters and/or have to defend villagers. Spells for battlefield control like fog cloud would be really useful for that.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

An additional thought also occurs to me. Do you think it would be a good idea to give a short break? Between 5 and 10 days. The motive would be to give everyone an intentional planned break at the same time to help prevent any burnout. It's a thought.


----------



## Redclaw

Don't forget that Avril can scribe scrolls or brew potions, too.  With no item creation feats we should be take advantage of whatever time we have to increase our arsenal.

As for the break, I would worry more about losing track of the game with time off.  It's a slow process as it is, and time away might sap some of the momentum that this game has developed.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm having a blast and really getting into the role of Larian.


----------



## Creamsteak

I simply raise the question to find opinions. It's a thought that I think deserves some consideration. There might be something to be gained from a break, or there might not. It's something I've never actually been able to PLAN to do. All breaks before were mandated by circumstances.


----------



## Pinotage

I'm quite happy to continue. We've had quite a long break over the holiday period, after all. Mind you, Creamsteak, if you as DM feel you need one, I'd rather take it. As a DM, I know that breaks are sometimes needed.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Avril can scribe scrolls or brew potions, too.  With no item creation feats we should be take advantage of whatever time we have to increase our arsenal.




She doesn't have the required feats, unfortunately. Although she might want to buy stuff from the local druid. I believe he/she was out of town somewhere?

Creamsteak, can you remind us what fascilities are in town to ID stuff again, please?

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

You are the DM, so the ultimate choice is yours. But I would like to throw my hat in with some of the others and say that I would rather not take a break. Of course, if you as the DM are starting to feel some burnout, then by all means we should take a break.


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage, she doesn't need any feats:


			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Feats*
> Item creation feats are prohibited. Item creation is allowed regardless of feats


----------



## Creamsteak

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Creamsteak, can you remind us what fascilities are in town to ID stuff again, please?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pinotage




Sertian the Wise is the town wizard. 

There's also Avarthel, a Keeper of Eth, who operates a druidic circle just outside Drellin's Ferry, if your looking for another druid.


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Pinotage, she doesn't need any feats:




Ah, I'd forgotten about that rule for the game. Neat. Might be a few things she wants to work on. Does item creation still take XP, though? Not that a few XP matters, but just curious.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

No XP cost. It's detailed in the first post.


----------



## Dalamar

Siobhan should probably craft another Wand of Cure Light Wounds, we're quite likely to burn through healing on a rather quick rate, even with Siobhan's Touch of Healing. 

Another Item I'm considering is Field Provisions Box (from MIC160), as it provides enough food for 15 creatures (horses counting as three), and Siobhan doesn't have too many 3rd-level spells to spare to be casting _create food and water_ regularly without it affecting her combat effectiveness, and we don't want to be carrying pounds and pounds of rations.
An option to this would be a stat booster, of which Str, Con, Wis and Cha are ones that Siobhan can create.


----------



## Redclaw

Unfortunately, unless we stay beyond the evacuation we won't have time for the stat boosters.  We only have 3 days, so only 3,000gp worth of crafting time.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> No XP cost. It's detailed in the first post.




Missed that completely. Sorry. I take it crafting is still at half market price?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Right.


----------



## Dalamar

Oh, right, +2 boosters are not 2k gold...


----------



## Pinotage

Looking at the treasure list, we've got quite a few things that need to be sold and identified. I've listed below what I think we can do:

*KEEP:*

Platinum 153
Gold: 3468
Silver: 5854
Copper 31
Holy Symbol of the Wyrmcult
Heavy War Horse, military saddle, saddlebags
Light War Horse, military saddle, saddlebags
Leather Barding (large)
2x Potion of Cure Light Wounds
9x potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
Scroll of Call Lightning
*
SELL:*

Heavy Steel Chest
MW morningstar
Large greataxe
2x MW Small Scimitar
2x MW Small Shortbow
4x Banded Mail
4x MW longsword
4x MW comp. longbow (str +2)
Gold necklace _(Appraised Value?)_
Silk cloak with silver and gold embroidery _(Appraised Value?)_
+1 small shortsword (Goblin chief's?)
large magic spiked gauntlet (tusked mouth embossed on the back)

*DISPOSE:*

Two dozen huge(giant) teeth on a string

*ID:*

Magic short sword?
Necklace?
Bag?
Arcane Scroll?
4x potion?
2x Small studded leather?
Wand?
Magic Might [+4 str] comp. longbow (Vraath)

We can use Spellcraft checks to ID the potions, but otherwise we'll need to use our coin to ID the remaining items.

Once we know how much coin we have, we can think about crafting anything. I was thinking of having somebody (Larian) just craft an Artificer's Monocle, and then we can use that to ID items in the future. I believe it costs 1500 gp (750 gp to craft) so it can be done in a day.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

The list looks good to me, although I don't know that we need to ID the small leather armor.  It came from those worg riders, and I doubt it'll be better than +1.

I can cast read magic on the arcane scroll.

The monocle will actually take two days, as its 1,000gp of base price (1500 for monocle) per day.


----------



## Creamsteak

End-of-Chapter post is up. I also updated the 1st post in the IC thread.


----------



## Redclaw

Awesome, thanks CS!

Anyway, with no further input from the party Larian will use the three days as I planned out.  He'll need 1250gp from the party treasure for suplies, and then he'll spend the three days crafting a scroll of fly, a scroll of clairaudience/clairvoyance and a dispelling chord.


----------



## Dalamar

Siobhan will craft the wand and the provisions box. 

I think we might want to keep the horses, at least for travel if not for combat use. Being able to move at horse speed instead of the 20ft that all of our fighters and Siobhan move at could speed us up considerably.


----------



## Pinotage

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Siobhan will craft the wand and the provisions box.
> 
> I think we might want to keep the horses, at least for travel if not for combat use. Being able to move at horse speed instead of the 20ft that all of our fighters and Siobhan move at could speed us up considerably.




You might want to consider turning that wand in one of Lesser Vigor rather than Cure Light Wounds. Gets more value out of combat for your healing, which is really when a CLW wand is useful.

Pinotage


----------



## Dalamar

Ah, good point. I keep forgetting the Vigor line of spells, since they never managed to turn up in any of the RL games I've been in. Not to mention that I don't often play a cleric. 

In a few more levels, I'll probably also swap the Cure Light Wounds spells Siobhan has prepared for Lesser Vigors, but right now the average 10hp in one go is still going to make a big difference in a fight.


----------



## Pinotage

Avril will spend a day of her time calling her new riding dog animal companion. That leaves her 2 days or so to spend time crafting anything. Not sure what exactly was needed, but I was thinking of something like a Pearl of Power, and perhaps a few scrolls of spells like Mass Snake's Swiftness, Nature's Favor, and perhaps something like Lesser Restoration. Total cost in gp will be about 1000 gp. Any other suggestions are useful for scrolls/wands of druid spells that might be useful to the entire party.

Creamsteak, the new animal companion will be another riding dog, a husky as well. Haven't through of a name yet.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Remember it's 1,000 gp worth of crafting per day, minimum 1. So any single magic item takes at least one day. With scrolls, I believe you can craft a scroll with multiple spells to save time.


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage, with all of the travelling we're looking at, Wind at Back might be worth using (either as a scroll or just casting it on a daily basis.)


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Pinotage, with all of the travelling we're looking at, Wind at Back might be worth using (either as a scroll or just casting it on a daily basis.)




It's a 4th level spell, though, so not something that Avril can cast at the moment. 

Creamsteak, can you give us rough travel times to Rhest and the Thornwaste, please?

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Oops, missed that bit.  Waiting for 7th level it is.


----------



## Creamsteak

There are a couple routes. First Rhest.

- Up the Rhestwash: 50 miles to Lake Rhest, 80 miles to the old city. You could commandeer one of the real boats from Drellin's Ferry and travel about 12 miles per day. Between 10-12 days.

- East to the Rhest Trail: 80 miles to the city of Talar, then 80 miles north to the Blackfens. Speed depends on mounts.

- Cross Country: Straight line. Includes crossing a river. Rougly 60 miles to the southern tip of the Blackfens, then another 30 miles to the city.

The Thornwaste.

- Overland travel of roughly 60 miles will get you to the edge of the Thornwaste. Then it would be a matter of finding whatever it is you're looking for.



And this might be somewhat relevant.

*Timeline*
Day 1, Arrived in Drellin's Ferry.
Day 2, Met Jorr
Day 3, Vraath Keep
Day 4, Vraath Keep
Day 5, Bridge
Day 6, Trolls
Day 7, Arrived back in Drellin's Ferry
Day 8, Evacuation
Day 9, Evacuation
Day 10, Evacuation, Group Departure from Drellin's Ferry


----------



## Pinotage

Unless anybody objects, can we dispose of the loot as I indicated above? Creamsteak, can you provide us with the numbers, please?

We'll sell the two magical small studded leather armors unidentified, Larian will cast Read Magic on the scroll, and the spellcasters can use Spellcraft checks over the 3 days to ID the potions. That should leave only 5 items that need Identify cast on them.

Once we have an update, I'll post a list of the things Avril was planning on crafting.

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

The market has to cut back on the usual costs a little bit, and a couple items are slightly over the town limit per item, but after everything is decided you can get 5,000 gp or 500 pp in exchange for everything on your sell list, with the singular exception of the oversized gauntlet. Nobody in Drellin's Ferry has any use for it.

The wand from Koth is a _Wand of Magic Missile_ (5th caster level, 14 charges remain).

The potions are 2 elixirs of truth, and 2 cure serious wounds.

Amery's Longbow is a _+1 holy [+4 Str] composite longbow_.

The bag is a _bag of holding (type 1)_

The scroll is of _Mount_.

The necklace is an _amulet of natural armor +1_.

The goblin shortsword is a small-sized _+1 thundering shortsword_.


----------



## Arkhandus

Warren would've liked to claim the Bag of Holding, if he'd have any chance to do so.   The healing potions will come in handy for the group, and I dunno if Larian wants the Wand of Magic Missile, but the rest seems expendable for cash.

Of course, Warren wasn't bothering to stick around Larian and the others while they did shopping and selling, so it's up to you what ya do with the loot.  I don't know how much of it ya need for your item crafting, anyway.


----------



## Creamsteak

Remember to subtract 500 gp from your coffers for the identifies. Also note, you've pretty-much exhausted the exchange in Drellin's Ferry.


----------



## Redclaw

Warren doesn't want the thundering short sword?  Isn't that better than what you've got?

I would propose the shortsword for Warren, the bow for Siobhan (she's already carrying it, right?), the amulet for Pender and the bag for tyrla.
Larian already has a wand of magic missile, but an extra never hurts, and since it does less than Tyrla's blast its' probalby of little use to her.
That leaves Avril without anything to show for the battle.  Is there anything she wants?


----------



## pathfinderq1

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Warren doesn't want the thundering short sword?  Isn't that better than what you've got?
> 
> I would propose the shortsword for Warren, the bow for Siobhan (she's already carrying it, right?), the amulet for Pender and the bag for tyrla.
> Larian already has a wand of magic missile, but an extra never hurts, and since it does less than Tyrla's blast its' probalby of little use to her.
> That leaves Avril without anything to show for the battle.  Is there anything she wants?




Tyrla already has a Handy Haversack, so someone else can probably take the Bag of Holding- otherwise the list looks good to me.


----------



## Arkhandus

Warren wouldn't consider the goblin's short sword to be worthwhile.  His own blade is better cared-for and only marginally less effective.  He'd rather have a means of carrying more loot, since his armaments and adventuring supplies burden him almost as much as he's willing to suffer (even when he chucks his backpack and waterskins into the saddlebags of Serrin, the light warhorse, he can still only carry around 10 or 15 pounds of loot without being slowed down).

Also: I briefly considered in the previous IC post putting an ooc note in spoiler blocks saying 'big neon arrow --- the *rogue*, _not_ a good guy'.


----------



## Redclaw

The bag itself weighs 15 pounds, just so you're aware.  Warren is welcome to it, I guess, and the sword gets us a lot of money.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I would propose the shortsword for Warren, the bow for Siobhan (she's already carrying it, right?), the amulet for Pender and the bag for tyrla.



Can Siobhan use the bow--it is +4 Str rating, right? If she cannot, Pender would be interested in it. In fact, his current bow is +4 Str rating, but it would be nice to have the +1 holy part, too. Of course, he would gladly forego the amulet in that case, and any other part of the treasure, to balance things out.


----------



## Creamsteak

Siobhan has an 18 with gauntlets, and spent a feat on proficiency for the bow after the Vraath Keep incidents.


----------



## Pinotage

Avril's not really bothered about anything. She got the dragonhide armor from Vraath Keep in any case, so the rest can go to the rest of you guys and gals. The amulet would be nice, but probably more suited to one of our front-line combattents.

I don't think we can sell any of the identified loot as Creamsteak mentioned we'd drunk Drelin's Ferry dry, so we can just update what's left and divide it between the six of us. We can then make lists of what we're crafting. That make sense? Larian, are you going to get a chance to do it? If anything else is left after, we might be able to sell it later, but we have plenty of carrying capacity at the moment.

Pinotage


----------



## Dalamar

Doesn't mean Siobhan is exactly good with the bow. It might be in the group's favour if Pender took the magical one, and Siobhan then took Pender's old one. 
After all, Pender's attack bonus with the bow is +3 better then Siobhan's even if he doesn't change his focus feats around to it.


----------



## Redclaw

But who's more likely to use the bow in combat?  I figured Pender would charge into melee as soon as possible.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

I didn't realize that Siobhan was capable of using the bow. Now that I know better, I think that Siobhan should have the bow. Plus, the fact that it is holy fits in better with the cleric from a roleplaying perspective.


----------



## Pinotage

Avril will have crafted the following items:

Pearl of Power (1st) - Market Price 1000 gp, Crafting Cost 500 gp
Scroll containing the following spells: Mass Snake's Swiftness x2, Bull's Strength x2, Lesser Restoration x2 - Market Price 900 gp, Craft Cost 450 gp

That requires 950 gp from Avril's share of the loot.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Looks fine by me.


----------



## Redclaw

Party Treasure list updated, including money used by Larian and Avril to craft magic items. 

I labeled items that I believe are going to certain party members.  I'll take those off the party treasure list once I double-check that they've been added to the relevant character's equipment list.

Let me know if you want to claim anything else.  Those CSW potions seem like a good fit for Pender and Warren, for example.


----------



## Arkhandus

Pender should take the potions.  Warren's got a handful of CLW potions on-hand himself, and the only piece of loot he's interested in from the recent stuff was the Bag of Holding.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Redclaw said:
			
		

> I'll take those off the party treasure list once I double-check that they've been added to the relevant character's equipment list.



I added both the amulet and the CSW potions to Pender's CS.

Thanks for taking care of the bookkeeping!


----------



## Redclaw

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I added both the amulet and the CSW potions to Pender's CS.
> 
> Thanks for taking care of the bookkeeping!



So noted, and no problem.  I'm in five games, so I figured I should do this for one of them.


----------



## Pinotage

Thanks, Larian!

I think Avril's the only one that can use the Call Lightning scroll, so she'll take that. She'll also take an additional 2 CMW potions. Will help her when she needs to get to wounded allies.

BTW, did you subtract for Siobhan's crafting of a Provision's Box, and a Wand of Lesser Vigor? Siobhan, were you still planning on crafting those?

Pinotage


----------



## Dalamar

Right, those need to be accounted for too. 1,000gp for the provisions box and 325gp for the first-level wand.


----------



## Pinotage

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Right, those need to be accounted for too. 1,000gp for the provisions box and 325gp for the first-level wand.




What does a Provisions Box do in any case? I'm not familiar with the item. It's 375 gp for the wand, BTW.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

I had not taken that money out, but I will do so now.  Done, and scroll and potions removed as well.

A provisions box gives enough rations to feed 15 people every day, so we won't have to worry about hunting/carrying weeks worth of rations.


----------



## Dalamar

Right, 700 divided by 2 isn't 300... Can you tell I usually depend on a calculator?

Yeah, the provisions box provides enough food for the whole group, including Pender's horse (counts as 3 Medium creatures), with some left over. Sure it's more expensive than just buying enough rations, but it's a lot more portable.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, what did the hellhound and worgs do this round, or don't we know what they did?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Worgs were delaying initiative to act with their riders. Hellhound is waiting, though only Warren noticed it.


----------



## Pinotage

Not going to have time to post within the next few hours, so just wanted to point out that Avril has Heal +9. If Warren's potion goes to Larian, and Siobhan treats Warren, then Avril can treat herself. She has Fort +8 as well, so she should hopefully be fine.

Pinotage


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Can I wait until you post the regulars' next actions before I post Pender's next actions?


----------



## Creamsteak

The regulars actions are up. I actually made an assumption on your action based on the current circumstances. If that's incorrect, I may have to backtrack.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

I'm a tad confused. Does Pender go next here, or did he go last in the last big update, and thus after the enemies in the next update? The posted action was fine (I indeed would have attacked the wall again), so I am asking about the _next round_. I just made it _less_ clear, didn't I, lol!


----------



## Creamsteak

Pender just went, with the action I had assumed (attacking the wall again to get through).

Oddly enough, I didn't get an alert for your first message until after you posted the second one. I would have waited had I spotted it as I was updating.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Pender just went, with the action I had assumed (attacking the wall again to get through).



OK, cool. So I won't get another action until after the enemies act again. I will therefore wait until your next update to see what they do, so that I can react to it.


----------



## Creamsteak

Works for me. Sorry about jumping you when you were online. As I editted in above, I recieved my subscriber email late.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

I think we are both on the same page now.


----------



## Pinotage

Why's everything so quiet around here? Did I miss something?

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

I don't know, but it's happening in all of my games on ENWorld right now.  I'm used to five or six updates as a character every day, as well as running my Lich Queen, and they've all slowed down to a crawl.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I did see something in the sig portion of one the GM's posts in another game that he would be away February 1-3.  Hopefully that is it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Well, at least we have the Super Bowl (not to mention Super Tuesday) to entertain us for the next few days.

That being said, I'm really enjoying this game, and I am quite intrigued by this spell caster we are currently facing. Can't wait to get back to it!


----------



## Pinotage

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I did see something in the sig portion of one the GM's posts in another game that he would be away February 1-3.  Hopefully that is it.




Ah, I hadn't noticed that! Well spotted for a Warlock!   

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

My sig was indeed accurate. I had three friends from St. Louis (2 hours) staying here. I had to run a game every day, and had to plan for it in advance (which took a couple days itself). I'm back now, and will roll through all of my stuff at a steady pace after I get my bearings straight.


----------



## Redclaw

That sounds like a good weekend.  I hope you all had a blast.  I managed to kill three PCs in my face-to-face day on Saturday.


----------



## Creamsteak

Not as much as it shoulda been. I had intended to just run the game for my visiting friends, but peer pressure and living with certain people led me to finally saying "alright" to some extras playing even though it went against my better judgement. The real problem was, much as I had predicted and warned, that the two groups would not get along. My old gaming group from St. Louis is RP heavy, and couldn't care less about the specific mechanics. The people I play with in Columbia are much more along the line of dice-grinders. I can run for both, but not really 'at the same time.'


----------



## Pinotage

Just to let you all know that I'm away on a brief holiday from this coming Saturday, 9th, until next week Wednesday, 13th. I'll be unable to post during this time, but should be back to normal on the 14th. DM, please NPC Avril and Mandla during this time.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Mkay. Assuming this is the last combat round (hopefully) it shouldn't be any stretch to just have them in the background for the next leg.


----------



## Redclaw

Have a good holiday, Pinotage.  

And while I'm here, can I just say, "Lesson learned.  No more frontline wizard for me."


----------



## Dalamar

Sorry about going MIA. Had an extra work shift on Monday and yesterday there was a big party (with sauna, which is most excellent) so I didn't have a chance to be online much.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sucks to be a dog/horse in my game apparently.

Also don't forget that two hobgoblins are unconcious from color spray inside the building...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Sucks to be a dog/horse in my game apparently.



LOL! That's alright. It makes for good roleplaying opportunities.


----------



## Creamsteak

BTW, since it caused some confusion last week and this is the game I update the most often, I just want to give fair warning that I'm going to go light this weekend up until Tuesday evening. I've decided to spend some time warming up my programming skills that havn't been used in a couple months.

Also, explaining a pantomime is something I'm going to have to do more often...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

I think it is possible that we have not yet hit on the hobgoblin's exact meaning, though I think we are very close. Can one of the smarter characters (maybe Larian) make an Intelligence check to see if they can faithfully interpret the gestures?


----------



## Creamsteak

The link you're probably missing is one that the group should "probably" be missing regardless, because it comes from information you're not yet aware of. It's possible someone brilliant could "Sherlock Holmes" it, and inductively determine what specifically is missing, but I don't think it's particularly realistic.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

OK, works for me.


----------



## Pinotage

I'm back from my brief holiday, and I've got a quick question.

We camped for the night at the shack, and were attacked while resting. We defeated the hobgobin raiders, 'interogated' a survivor, the result of which led to Warren departing and the remainder of us staying to rest further. Tyrla and Larian were watching while the rest of us are sleeping, when we are attacked again on the same night by the Froggies. That means we haven't had a chance to recover our spells, and will only have those spells left that were left after the last battle?

Is that all correct?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes and yes.

Warren headed to Terrelton as fast as he possibly could while everyone else stayed behind. The previous day looks something like this on my timeline:

*Day 12*
6:00 AM, leave Drellin's Ferry.
Noon, Worg riders on the road, easily dispatched.
9:00 PM, Attacked by an advanced party under the command of a sniveling sorcerer.
Midnight, Attacked by frog-dragon-men.

Note that my "days" are "days since the start of the game." That doesn't necessarily line up with "days on Koth's map." The two obviously count in the same increments, but have different starting points.


----------



## Pinotage

Thanks! Your latest update indicated that Avril was prone. Given that they've presumbly been hearing this sound for some time before the attack came, I would imagine Avril would be on her feet?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

If you want to have been on your feet, you are on your feet then. I was using the running assumption that Tyrla's shout was the first thing to really grab attention, as the frog noises are primarily long-ranged communication and barely audible.


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If you want to have been on your feet, you are on your feet then. I was using the running assumption that Tyrla's shout was the first thing to really grab attention, as the frog noises are primarily long-ranged communication and barely audible.



I was figuring everyone was up, based on your post that everyone heard the sounds and nobody thought they sounded normal.  I would have roused everyone if it hadn't seemed that we were all on our guard.


----------



## Pinotage

The way I understood it, we weren't going to bother going north into the Witchwood where the other mark is, but rather to stay on the Dawn Way before turning north along the Rhest Trail to the blockade and from there to our final destination near the Rhestwash. Does that make sense?

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

That was my thought, too.  The trail will speed up our journey so that any time we lose in not going directly will be made up by the difference in the speed we can travel.


----------



## pathfinderq1

That sounds reasonable to me as well.  Do we want to see if there are any mounts to be purchased around town?  We have money, and I'm starting to get the feeling that time is working against us...


----------



## Arkhandus

Yep, sounds like the plan.  Right now, only Pender and one other person really have a mount to speak of....Pender can use the heavy warhorse we've had for a while, and so far Warren's been riding the light warhorse Serrin just so he wouldn't slow down the taller folks.  He could easily ride the heavy warhorse with Pender if someone else needed Serrin.


----------



## Creamsteak

Clearly I'm all for buying horses as it means more animals to distract me from attempting to kill the wizard.


----------



## Redclaw

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Clearly I'm all for buying horses as it means more animals to distract me from attempting to kill the wizard.



Works for me.


----------



## Pinotage

Anybody interested in playing Paizo's Entombed with the Pharoahs? It's a 6th level adventure from Paizo's Gamemastery line. Our game over on Playbyweb.com has just started, and the 'good' team is one player short due to a very early drop-out of one of the characters. We're set up to run two teams going on the expedition, a group of Pathfinders, and an 'evil' group. Both teams will compete against each other throughout the adventure.

Pathfinder Chronicles

There are currently two Paizo games ongoing there, Crown of the Kobold King (those marked with HLH in front) and now Entombed with the Pharoahs. The only boards you'll be able to access to have a look is really the Entombed with the Pharoahs board and the OOC III Board. 

We typically post once a day during weekdays, but not during weekends. I think we've got a good group together. The DM doesn't want to delay too long, so whoever is interested will need to create a character fairly sharpish.

If more than one person is interested, I suspect that we can take either 1 or 3, so that both teams will have the same amount of players.

Let me know if anybody wants to play, or if you have any questions, and I'll get the DM to open up the board so you can 'Request to Join'. If you're not familiar with Playbyweb, I'll give you a run-down if needed.

Thanks

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Nobody at all interested?

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Sorry, Pinotage.  I took a quick look, but I'm pretty comfortable and content here on EW.  I hope it goes well for you, however.


----------



## Dalamar

I might be interested otherwise, but I'm already stretching myself thin as is.


----------



## Arkhandus

I might be interested, and I've taken a brief look at PbW, but I have no idea what the party makeup is or what the setting of Pathfinder is like.  From what little I could read and figure out, some elf named Xalim dropped out?  But I have no idea what the group consists of already, or what the starting area is like.

If I could have some information on the game/group, I could make a character over the weekend.


----------



## Pinotage

Sorry, all, the space seems to have been filled by another player! One of the annoying things about being on UK time is that everything happens while you're asleep.   

Thanks for the interest, however. I'll definitely ask back here if another opening comes up.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I might be interested, and I've taken a brief look at PbW, but I have no idea what the party makeup is or what the setting of Pathfinder is like.  From what little I could read and figure out, some elf named Xalim dropped out?  But I have no idea what the group consists of already, or what the starting area is like.
> 
> If I could have some information on the game/group, I could make a character over the weekend.




Arkhandus, the space has now opened again. Player committed and then jumped ship again! So, it's basically yours if you want it.

The adventure is called Entombed with the Pharoahs, and is for 6th level characters. The DM is running two teams - an evil team of Expeditionaries under the auspices of renouned collector Julistar, a servant of Cheliax, and a good team of Pathfinders. The space is for a player on the good team of Pathfinders. Currently they have 3 players, a cleric, a rogue, and a fighter/barbarian. Normally we don't pay much attention to party make-up, although you might want to discuss that with the other players if you decide to join.

The Pathfinder Setting is the World of Golorian, and in particular in Osirion, a desert Kingdom. Here's some background on the capital of Osirion:

[SBLOCK=Sothis, Stormhaven of Osirion]
SOTHIS, Stormhaven of Osirion

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
METROPOLIS conventional (dynastic king with council)
Demographics
Population: 111,989
Type: isolated (98% human, 2% other races)

Authority Figures
The Ruby Prince Khemet III (male human)
Ojan and Jasila, frequently absent twin heirs to the throne (male and female humans)
Dahnakrist Phi, First Speaker of the Council of Liberated Slaves (male human)
The Khopeshman of Sothis, master of both the watch and royal guard (male human)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sothis grew organically around the hollow carapace of a gigantic scarab beetle discarded following a molting centuries ago. In times past, during the khamsin storms, the populace retreated inside the cover provided by the great iridescent shell until the sandstorms abated. Over centuries of inhabitation, the inside of the Black Dome, as it came to be called, became lit with hundreds of concentric continual flame and permanent faerie fire spells, all cast in harmony with the shell's natural reflective plating.

Today, Sothis's wealthiest citizens live underneath the shimmering sky, enjoying clusters of man-made oases. Although the bulk of Sothis's population has long since grown beyond the shell's confines, the glistening black exoskeleton remains the city's centerpiece.

Standing in the very center of the Black Dome, encircling the city's largest oasis, are the towers of the Palace of the Forthbringer, residence of the ruling Ruby Prince Khemet III, the third in a recent dynasty of enigmatic thaumaturgists. Khemet’s family claims that Sothis owes its prosperity to the web of pacts they have painstakingly negotiated with elder elementals and carefully chosen outsiders. The towers are said to house interconnected mazes of summoning circles within their white limestone walls.

Much of the day-to-day management of Osirion, however, is in the hands of the Council of Liberated Slaves, a lower house which debates the minutiae of domestic policy.

Other points of note in Sothis include the Necropolis of the Faithful, the city's holy graveyards, and the Malhitu Bazaar, a titanic tent city of cutthroat mercantilism. Premier dromedary camels and desert horses may be purchased at the Overlander's Emporium in the Malhitu Bazaar. [/SBLOCK]

Here also is a brief background:

[SBLOCK=Background]The desert wastes of Osirion have always been home to competing clans of nomadic elementals of air and sand, best known for ushering in the blinding khamsin on a seasonal basis. Something changed this year, though, and the elementals went berserk, scouring the desert with tireless fury. Thousands of tons of desert sand shifted, with entire towns buried and valuable oases lost. As a result, the caravan roads have become incredibly deadly. But one man’s disaster is another man’s opportunity, for in the valleys and canyons left behind by the storms, ancient wonders from fantastic myths have resurfaced. A dozen previously unknown pyramids now miraculously rise from the sand.

Word has spread. Renowned treasure hunters from across the globe congregate in Sothis, Osirion’s bustling capital, to prepare for some of the most anticipated dungeon delves in centuries. Within this community of rogues, bandits, mercenaries, and tomb robbers, a rumor has spread like wildfire. One of these resurfaced structures towering out of the desert floor is none other than the legendary pyramid complex of the Four Pharaohs of Ascension.[/SBLOCK]

You're right that the elf Xalim dropped out, and I suspect he was some sort of arcane caster, though don't view that as a constraint. The adventure involves two conflicting teams attempting to infiltrate and find the legendary Pyramid of the Four Pharoahs of Ascension. The adventure starts during an auction (where the rest of the characters are at present) for artifacts recovered from the desert. How it progresses from there, I do not know.

Anywho, if there are any other questions, let me know. Posting rate is 1/day, except over weekends, the groups is normally 1:1 between combat and roleplaying, and from experience I know that you'll be playing with some of the best PbP roleplayers I know. I hope you'll join us.

I believe that the Pathfinder team is going to continue until you have time to join. Naturally, the quicker you join, the less you'll miss out on.

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, what are the char-gen guidelines?  I.e. ability scores, hit points, starting wealth, acceptable sourcebooks.  I'm only going to be using the SRD core, probably, but I'd want to know if Unearthed Arcana, Player's Handbook II, or Tome of Battle are acceptable to some extent.

[sblock]After thinking about it, I started work on a human evoker wizard 5/fighter 1 intending to go Eldritch Knight at 7th-level onward, to fill the arcane caster role and be a secondary warrior.  Main weapon would be a glaive, for the reach, and a composite bow for ranged combat.  Focused on Dodge and Point Blank Shot feat trees, heading for Spring Attack at 7th (as EK bonus feat) and probably Rapid Shot later on.

But I'd like to know beforehand if that's really possible, since the group may be running off exploring/dungeon-delving/whatever and then I don't know if he'd be able to take the prestige class?  I figure he's been training in some kind of mixed arcane-warrior tradition already, since his feats focus on the fighter aspect even though most of his other training is wizardly so far (I just figure it's important the group have an arcane caster with 3rd-level spells, since it's a module).

The only things I was really considering from UA were the specialist Evoker replacement for a familiar (choosing an energy type, and casting spells of that type at +1 caster level, in this case choosing Fire), which I'm not sure of since I normally like familiars, and the wizard bonus feat option for replacing wizard bonus feats (scribe scroll and the others) with fighter bonus feats at the same levels (1st, 5th, etc.).

I figured the PHB 2 might have some useful feats and spells for the character, but that's all I was considering from there.  Still definitely focusing on core-rules feats and spells primarily, regardless.  I'd avoid stuff like Arcane Thesis or Robilar's Gambit anyway.

ToB I was only considering as a possible source of a few feats and/or a level of Warblade (I avoid stuff like Iron Heart Surge and White Raven Tactics altogether, mind you).  Reflex is this PC's worst save, which Warblade would help a bit, plus his AC is weak without lotsa buff spells (Stance of Clarity would help), and it'd make him a bit more useful in melee.  Still meaning to go Eldritch Knight at 7th onward, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage

Character creation is as follows, and quite flexible:


6th level

32 point stat buy, or you can roll 4d6 (drop lowest) twice and select the best set (rolling takes place on the game board itself, since PBW has built in dice rollers)

Standard starting wealth (13000 gp, I believe)

Max hp at first level, and from there on you can either roll (re-rolling 1's) or take an average where you ignore rolls of 1 (so die/2 +1, e.g. d8 = 8/2=4+1=5 hp).

For sourcebooks it's mainly 3.5e Core, but having played with this DM for nearly 6.5 years, pretty much anything is acceptable as long as you run it by her (yes, a female DM) first. Generally, most things from the Complete books are acceptable, and UA as well. In another game I'm in with the DM, for example, I'm using the conjurer variant from UA, so the evoker one shouldn't be a problem. I don't think Tomb of Battle will be used, since I'm pretty sure the DM doesn't have that sourcebook. PHB II feats have been approved in the past, so I think most of those are fine as well.

I hope that covers everything. I only briefly scanned the rest of your post since I'm on the 'evil' group and don't want to learn too much about your character.

I think the best thing to do is to join the game and then ask any further questions there. You'll also then have access to all the threads some of which are blocked to lurkers and people not part of the game. You can also then send private notes to the DM using the notes system, and so discuss you character with her in detail.

Thanks! I hope to see you on the other side. When sending the request to join (RTJ), just let the DM know that I sent you. I wouldn't bother answering all the questions in the RTJ, unless you really want to.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Arkhandus, I got a note from the DM over on Playbyweb that you'd requested to join the game but then revoked it. Just wanted to check if it was a system error or whether you were still planning on joining or not.

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

Oh, musta been one of the links I clicked on the page.  Didn't know it'd do that.  I hope I don't have to type up the whole 'request to join' bit again.


----------



## Pinotage

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Oh, musta been one of the links I clicked on the page.  Didn't know it'd do that.  I hope I don't have to type up the whole 'request to join' bit again.




Send another RTJ, please, but don't bother filling all that stuff in again. Just say who you are and that I sent you.

Once you've joined PBW, create a 'dummy' character under 'Characters', and then send a RTJ to Pathfinder Chronicles. After that the DM can automatically add you. Don't delete that character, just change the name. If you delete the character that you used to do the RTJ, then it automatically deletes you from the game.

Thanks, Arkhandus! Looking forward to gaming with you on PBW.

Pinotage


----------



## pathfinderq1

Before we get into this fight, I'd like to update my inventory.  As mentioned a while back on the IC list, Tyrla will take the Ring of Protection +1, a potion of Cure Moderate, and the smokestick and thunderstone out of the party treasure pile.


----------



## Creamsteak

I have no objections to the update. Redclaw should just remove the items from his group list.


----------



## Redclaw

Treasure entry updated to reflect the transfer of goods.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Can those characters on the ground see the ogres at this point?


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

So only Tyrla, Warren, Avril, and the beasties get to act during this initial round, right?


----------



## Creamsteak

Correct. After those actions we'll enter the regular rounds.


----------



## Redclaw

Ouch.  This is going to hurt.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

So that means Pender is dead, right?


----------



## Creamsteak

I've got you down for -32, then -18, then -1 from bleeding, then Siobhan heals you for 20, then you take 11 acid damage from the breath weapon. Unless I'm forgetting something, that puts you at +6 hp.

*Edit:* I'm fairly certain some of the mounts are dead though.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Oops. I didn't catch the healing, hee-hee.  

I think that puts me at 7 hp:

49 - 32 = 17.
17 - 18 = -1
-1 - 1 = -2
-2 + 20 = 18
18 - 11 = 7


----------



## Creamsteak

I was just guessing where you started at. That works out then. However your death IS pretty imminent if you get hit again.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Yeah, these guys are nasty!

By the way, I figure Pender's current mount has avg hp: 30.

I calculate that he has taken 19 + 10 = 29 in damage from the breath weapons so far, so he is on his last leg, too.


----------



## Pinotage

Oh, dear. Creamsteak's going to kill another animal. Actually, with Mandla having lost another 19 hp that round, he might be going for a a double kill!   

Pinotage


----------



## Dalamar

Yeah, we seem to be losing animals about once every one fight. We're going to run out of meatshields soon.


----------



## Creamsteak

Mandla is just lucky my dice are apparently less loaded against him than against everyone else.


----------



## Pinotage

Actually, he only had 29 hp, so the 31 hp drops him. Don't know if dogs die in the negatives, though.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

He would be at -2 just like a player character.


----------



## Creamsteak

Pender and Mandla will need to be healed in some way (Pender will lose 1 more hit point from bleeding guaranteed, but both Siobhan and Avril act before Mandla).

You can roll healing on invisible castle or take 4.5 per die, either is fine with me.


----------



## Pinotage

Avril will agree to go with them. She'll trust them for now. She'll wild shape into an eagle, and follow the owls, staying close to Mandla and Warren's owl.

Pinotage


----------



## pathfinderq1

At this point, that looks like everybody except Pender agreeing to go (with Siobhan abstaining)- given that horses probably won't help much in the swamp, we ought to go owl-riding, I guess.  We ought to be able to acquire more horses later, somehow, and I really think we should take any chances to move quickly- who knows what the horde is up to while we're slogging through the mud.

On a semi-related note, did we get any XP for that fight?  Some of us are close to leveling, and a restful night in an elven village might be a good idea there.


----------



## Creamsteak

I believe everyone would level from the 1350 xp award for the previous encounter. You might want to prepare your notes for that, though you won't actually level until the next day.


----------



## pathfinderq1

For the purposes of trading with our new elven buddies, are they likely to accept any of our physical loot as barter, or are we depending solely on cash?  I really think some scrolls and potions, even if just clerically-based, might be very beneficial to our survival odds in the swamp.  Resist Energy/Protection from energy seem particularly tempting.


----------



## Redclaw

I vote for Water Walk and/or Waterbreathing as well.


----------



## Creamsteak

It would of course depend on the items offered. If you run a list by me I can tell you what they're interested in and how much they can afford to pay.


----------



## Pinotage

Here's our current list:

Items--Mundane
Holy Symbol of the Wyrmcult
Heavy War Horse, military saddle, saddlebags
Light War Horse, military saddle, saddlebags
Leather Barding (large)
Two dozen huge(giant) teeth on a string
2 Masterwork dragonspits
8 acid globes
--12 javellins
--small quarterstaff
--small longbow


Items--Magical
Drellin's Ferry (1/day turns into a boat for 3 hours, 8 person capacity)
small +1 Thundering short sword (Warren?)
Bag of Holding Type 1 (Warren?)
Scroll of Mount
2 Elilxers of Truth
2x Small studded leather?
2x Potion of Cure Light Wounds
5x potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
large magic spiked gauntlet (tusked mouth embossed on the back)
Cloak of Resistance +1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
+1 small leather armor

From those I'd imagine we'd like to sell the following:


Items--Mundane
2 Masterwork dragonspits
12 javellins
small quarterstaff
small longbow


Items--Magical
2x Small studded leather?
large magic spiked gauntlet (tusked mouth embossed on the back)
+1 small leather armor

I don't think that's a lot, but there might be one or two small creatures living with the elves.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm fairly certain everyone should have enough xp to hit level 7 at this point. You should make any adjustments related to that and update the RG (visible in my signature). It'll be important soon.


----------



## Pinotage

Should we update spells lists, etc. as if we'd rested for the night?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Won't hurt at this point.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tyrla should be set for level 7


----------



## Dalamar

Are Sound Lance and/or Mass Shield of Faith allowable spells? Both are from Spell Compendium, pages 196 and 188, respectively.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'm fine with mass shield of faith, but not sound lance.


----------



## Creamsteak

The dragonsplits are very unfamiliar weapons, and they are not willing to part with much for them. The smaller armors have some rather minimal value as well.

All together, you might be able to barter everything from your short list for 600 gp in goods and services around the elven city.

Items--Mundane
2 Masterwork dragonspits
12 javellins
small quarterstaff
small longbow


Items--Magical
2x Small studded leather?
large magic spiked gauntlet (tusked mouth embossed on the back)
+1 small leather armor


----------



## Arkhandus

Just remember that magic armor resizes itself to fit the wearer, unlike magic weapons etc.


----------



## Creamsteak

That doesn't apply in this particular game.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

Just finished a major project at work. Will update Pender tomorrow night.


----------



## Arkhandus

Warren will take the cloak of resistance +1 from the party loot, and he already has the bag of holding from there (he claimed it waaay back when, after some of the stuff following Vraath Keep, but never got moved to his character sheet).

Warren's using some of the party treasure to buy himself 2 Potions of Protection from Acid (5th-level caster), and 1 Potion of Water Breathing (5th-level caster).  So, spending 200 platinum coins from the party's treasure, plus 25 of his own platinum coins.  As far as I can tell, we haven't really been divvying up coinage, just keeping it in a general pile in the saddlebags or somebody's extradimensional space.

Warren's sheet will be updated in a minute with his current stats and gear at 7th-level.

XP-wise, I think the rest of the party has 21,635 XP, or 21,625 for Pender.  I think.  So enough for 7th-level.

There should be a Ring of Protection +1 in the party's inventory, unless Larian took it?  It was from back in January or December, IIRC.  Tyrla took the more recent Ring +1, and Warren took the most recent Ring +2.  There's still a Headband of Intellect +2, a Rapier +2, and a Pearl of Power (2nd-level) in the party's inventory that haven't been added to the list yet.  At least I haven't seen anyone post a claim to any of that treasure from the razorfiends, aside from Warren taking the Ring +2.

Also, y'know, I think we all keep forgetting about the Provisions Box that Siobhan crafted a while ago.


----------



## Redclaw

I'm sorry I missed putting those items on the list.  

Larian took the Ring of Protection +1
He will also claim the headband of intellect unless there are any objections.
I'll add the rapier and the pearl to the party list until someone claims them.
I have removed the items we sold, as well as the platinum Warren used and gold Avril used.  
Larian will suggest once again that Avril buy a scroll of water walk and/or waterbreathing, since we're headed into a swamp.


----------



## Pinotage

If nobody objects, Avril would like to claim the pearl of power (2nd).

Avril will also purchase a Scroll of Water Breathing for 375 gp. Larian, Water Walk is not a druid spell, but Siobhan could pick one up. Might be useful.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Pinotage said:
			
		

> If nobody objects, Avril would like to claim the pearl of power (2nd).
> 
> Avril will also purchase a Scroll of Water Breathing for 375 gp. Larian, Water Walk is not a druid spell, but Siobhan could pick one up. Might be useful.
> 
> Pinotage



So noted.  The pearl was not put on the list, and I took 37 pp and 5gp out of our coin.  As for the Water Walk, I figured you could purchase it and Siobhan could use it, but Water Breathing should be good enough.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, what's the terrain like underwater? Can she get an idea of how deep the lake is? How many levels does the bell tower have and how many are above the surface? I guess I'm trying to work out how much of the complex is underwater and will need underwater exploration. Is the bell tower and main hall dry?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

The water at the center of the lake is 25-30 feet deep. The bell tower is, for the most part, dry. The belltower could, on the interior and above the surface, have between 2 and 4 levels depending on how it's set up. Roughly the same distance is submerged.


----------



## Creamsteak

> So, does that mean that I can cast it tonight before we rest, memorize an extra 3rd level spell in the morning, and still memorize it and use it tomorrow?




You would have to cast it sufficiently early that it doesn't interfere with what spells you can prepare, but I guess that would work. I think there's an argument to be made against it, but I don't think this "exploit" is sufficient to matter. Now, if you did like a thread I just read and tried to make a wand of it, I might have an issue... but that's not even within the scope of this game so that's fine.


----------



## Redclaw

Yeah, that's not at all my style.  I have no interest in breaking the system, just making sure that I get a reasonable return for a 4th level spell-slot.  Trading a 4th for a 3rd just seems a bit odd.  If there were any other good transmutation spells at 4th I would have taken them instead.


----------



## Dalamar

I'm guessing its main use is to recall an already-cast spell, so you effectively exchange a 4th-level spell for a somewhat spontaneous 3rd-level or lower. Alternatively, you could use it to get 3 magic missiles, which are still relatively useful at the levels we're at. Though maybe a fireball is even nicer.


----------



## Creamsteak

Since we are being asked to split to a new thread, remember to SUBSCRIBE to the new thread. If you don't subscribe to it, you won't get updates (if you use that feature).

I'm not particularly fond of splitting the thread at such a bad place/time, but if we don't miss a beat it won't be a problem.


----------



## Pinotage

Tyrla, it's my understanding from Creamsteak's post that Avril is being grappled by the dire catfish. Which means, unfortunately, that every ranged attack against it has a 50% chance of hitting either Avril or the catfish!   

Pinotage


----------



## pathfinderq1

Oops!  Actually I had no idea about that rule, and I had to break out my Rules Compendium to check, since my PHB doesn't say anything about it (that I can find).  I'll amend my post in the IC thread accordingly.


----------



## Pinotage

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Oops!  Actually I had no idea about that rule, and I had to break out my Rules Compendium to check, since my PHB doesn't say anything about it (that I can find).  I'll amend my post in the IC thread accordingly.




It under the combat modifiers section. 

BTW, Creamsteak, can you confirm that Avril is in fact grappled, please.

Thanks.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes.


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw, wild shape doesn't change your type, so despite being in crocodile form, she's still a humanoid, so Enlarge Person will work just fine.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Awesome.  I'll adjust his action then.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, I'm a little confused as to where we are on the map at the moment. You mention 3B and 3G, but I can't seem to place where that is. Is that room 3 on the map, basement and ground level? Is the basement level underwater? Where are we detecting the smell of goblins?

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm likewise confused.


Also, I have a little threadjack to cross-post.....  Is anyone, perchance, interested/available for a Sunday evening (9 pm Eastern Standard Time, 6 pm Pacific) 3.5 D&D campaign over OpenRPG (a freeware virtual tabletop program)?

I recently tried to start a new campaign but most of the folks recruited for that campaign were from the WotC boards, and pretty much lost interest or stopped paying attention the week after their characters were finished, before the game even started. :^( Two of the potential players from another game have been too busy and can't join the campaign as previously expected. Which leaves only 2 active players right now, a lizardman blue-dragon shaman (LN) and a half-black-dragon/elven ranger (CN; with gradual acquisition of his half-dragon traits, rather than all at once). Meaning the group is short on everything but melee brutes.

It's starting at 1st-level, fairly open-ended in the materials allowed, but not quite everything allowed. Includes use of 3.0 Oriental Adventures and the Dragon Magazine update for OA to 3.5 (rather than the poorly pseudo-revised OA classes in the Complete X series). Campaign is called Fall of the 14th Kingdom, and takes place in a sort of isolated nation, Rinkai Tsukari (mostly oriental in theme, but actually a mix of people from other kingdoms). Has the potential to swing toward either a heroic focus or a villainous focus.

The campaign setting in use is The 13 Kingdoms, and this particular campaign takes place several hundred years in the past, with much more exotic stuff available in the campaign than the norm for T13K. Not a very complex setting, but interesting. The setting guide PDF is freely available, but the T13K website is more or less nonfunctional right now, so I would just e-mail the PDF to anyone interested.

T13K's forums are hosted on EN World, in the Hosted Forums section of course, and my main threads for this campaign are there. The "RECRUITING: Fall of the 14th Kingdom" thread, in the Questing For Adventure subforum of the Members section, has the basic details.


----------



## Pinotage

I'm out on holiday from Saturday and will be unable to post. Likely to post again 4th or 5th of August.

Pinotage


----------



## Neurotic

*New player*

Would you be interested in new player?

Have monk ready for review, willing to try Truenamer from Tome of Magic (but will take probably 'till monday to get it ready...

Please email me the answer. Thank you...


----------



## Creamsteak

So who is still around and might potentially be up for picking this game back up?


----------



## Arkhandus

I am.

I wondered why it just stopped updating, but I figured that the problems with EN World earlier this year and the slowed pace of the game made some folks just stop paying attention.  Dunno.


----------



## Creamsteak

Enworld wasn't working at all for me for a while, and required far too much work just to use day-to-day. I gave up at some point and wanted to wait for things to clean up.


----------



## Neurotic

*Opportunity knocks*

I'm for picking it back up if you'll have a new player.

I haven't read your thread up until now, but at some point I subscribed to it so I received this update about continuing.

If you'll have me, please post relevant data (level, wealth etc...) and I'll make new char within a week...and we can probably include some draft IC before it's fully realized if there is hurry.

Maybe I can make elven character since posts refer to some elves?


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm still here, and willing to continue.


----------



## Dalamar

Still around, up for continuing


----------



## Redclaw

I am still here and would love to get this game going again!


----------



## Creamsteak

Looks pretty good then.

I'm going to guess that Vigwyn/Pender is gone, and we already have one substitute so we should be able to start this up. I'll do an update tonight to move things forwards a bit.

Pinotage hasn't posted, but is active on the boards, so I'll send an email to see if Avril will be continuing (as a PC).


----------



## Creamsteak

Neurotic said:


> I'm for picking it back up if you'll have a new player.
> 
> I haven't read your thread up until now, but at some point I subscribed to it so I received this update about continuing.
> 
> If you'll have me, please post relevant data (level, wealth etc...) and I'll make new char within a week...and we can probably include some draft IC before it's fully realized if there is hurry.
> 
> Maybe I can make elven character since posts refer to some elves?




Elven would work, but we can accomodate anything. The rules for character creation are here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/206217-csrhod-css-red-hand-doom-ooc-17.html#post4505497

I'll also open up high elf, wild elf, and wood elf as races at this point.

Character should be created for 7th level, to match the others, and starting wealth will be 15,000 (a little lower than the default but that should be reasonable for these circumstances).

When your character is ready, post it in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/206218-csrhod-creamsteaks-red-hand-doom-rg.html


----------



## Creamsteak

Also, I'd like to request a small image (64x64 or 100x100) to represent your character. For now I'll still use letters, but in the future I'd like to just use identifying pictures since I'm moving to using a different program for maps.


----------



## Creamsteak

Here's a 'pick up where we left off' post:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/225529-csrhod-creamsteaks-red-hand-doom-ii-ic-3.html

No rush to ge re-acquainted with everything, but I'll try to update once per day as long as things are progressing.


----------



## Redclaw

I think the Eladrin Pyromancer mini works for Larian.


----------



## Neurotic

*New char*

No problem. I'll lookup your current roster and see if I can fill some niche. How do you feel about variant of mineral warrior? Is there a way we can speak privately so as not to clutter the boards?

If you are willing my e-mail is s_hajnal et hotmail dot com.

If not, I'll post variant warrior here  It would be dwarven fighter of course. I'll look at everything today so I can put meaningful draft.


Sun cleric undead blaster? with Glory and Sun, going radiant servant of Pelor with healing extra domain...

EDIT: Dwarf fighter 2/ranger 2(for skills)/Deepwarden 2 +1 mineral warrior...ranger favored enemy undead I still need to check if this is possible, but I think it can be done


----------



## Creamsteak

Neurotic said:


> No problem. I'll lookup your current roster and see if I can fill some niche. How do you feel about variant of mineral warrior? Is there a way we can speak privately so as not to clutter the boards?
> 
> If you are willing my e-mail is s_hajnal et hotmail dot com.
> 
> If not, I'll post variant warrior here  It would be dwarven fighter of course. I'll look at everything today so I can put meaningful draft.
> 
> 
> Sun cleric undead blaster? with Glory and Sun, going radiant servant of Pelor with healing extra domain...
> 
> EDIT: Dwarf fighter 2/ranger 2(for skills)/Deepwarden 2 +1 mineral warrior...ranger favored enemy undead I still need to check if this is possible, but I think it can be done




My email is my username at hotmail dot com. I don't remember where mineral warrior or deepwarden are from off the top of my head, so I can't tell you anything about those yet.


----------



## Redclaw

Hi Neurotic.  Character creation guidelines are here.  I'm pretty sure CS is looking for players to stick to the drifts he's already made.  As for party composition, if we're losing Pender what we really need is a tank.


----------



## Creamsteak

Redclaw said:


> I think the Eladrin Pyromancer mini works for Larian.




I like your pick.


----------



## Redclaw

It seemed like a good pick, what with his arcane thesis: fireball feat.


----------



## Pinotage

Yay! We're back. Still here and definitely want to continue.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Here's an image of Avril. I've made it 64 by 100 to fit inside what you were suggesting, but it's not really suitable to a square unless you pad it. Hope that's OK, otherwise I'll find something else.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Should be fine.


----------



## Dalamar

Here's an image to represent Siobhan. Not fully representative, but close enough for comfort.


----------



## Arkhandus

I don't really know where to even find a pic for Warren. -_-  All I've got on my computer are a few pics from FF7, Trigun, and KH.  It'd take days to search for anything remotely suitable on DeviantART or something.


----------



## Pinotage

Try looking through some of the images on Playbyweb.com. That's what I did.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, just keep Avril's Cat's Grace as this round, and use the Call Lightning as her next round action. 

Thanks!

P


----------



## Dalamar

Or go through the DnD Mini pics on Wizards' site like I did. They've got some halfling that might match, IIRC.


----------



## Creamsteak

Three ideas...










(last guy)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Not terribly sure where to go for a rep for Tyrla either- most of the tiefling pics I'm finding are 4e tieflings with large/prominent horns (or similar defects).  Any ideas?


----------



## Creamsteak

I can't find the first picture that came to my mind, but I immediately thought that a picture with a black cloak might work. I wasn't able to find many that I thought fit though...


----------



## Arkhandus

Eh, may as well go with that first pic from the Tome of Battle.

It's probably the closest thing to a pic of Warren that we'll find.  Since Geocities doesn't allow me to host an image on my webpage and post it on forums or whatnot (as I found last time I tried to post a map for another game), I can't really post my resized copy of that image.  So use whatever you're hosting that image on or something.


----------



## Creamsteak

In case anyone here might be interested in another game, I'm not sure what I want to do yet, but I may run a game on Circvs. Thread is here: Considering running a PbP again here... - Circvs Maximvs


----------



## Creamsteak

The party gets 700 xp each for the Ogre/Ettin encounter.


----------



## Neurotic

*Impatient*

I read IC thread to the end. Now I wait "good to go". Looking over the characters I don't think he would be overpowered as halfling alone can do more damage then my dwarf. Your call though.


----------



## Creamsteak

I've listed the identified items below. I'll consider everything identified after everyone rests, whenever that happens.

Ruby set bracelet of a lion (worth around 200 gp)
Gold Necklace (worth around 800 gp)
11 small gemstones (worth 30 gp each)

Goblin
Longbow, small +1
5 arrows +1 elfbane
+2 mithral chain shirt, small
Cloak of Resistance +1
Potion of mirror image

Horde
Staff of Fire (25 charges remaining) that can function as a +1 flaming javelin
Cloak of Charisma +2
Bracers of Armor +4
Horn of Fog

Warlock
Chasuble of Fell Power, lesser (complete Arcane)

Dragon
amulet of mighty fists +1
ring of protection +1


----------



## Redclaw

Very nice.  Everything but the mithral shirt that Warren claimed has been added to the party treasure entry.  As for divvying... here are a few suggestions:

Cloak of Resistance to *Pender* (one of the few who doesn't have one, and desperately in need of anything that'll boost that will save.)
Staff of Fire to *Larian* (more fireballs that make use of my Arcane Thesis feat, yay!)
Cloak of Charisma to *Siobhan* (should help smites and turning attemtps.  )
Bracers of Armor +4 to *Avril* (Larian already gets the +4 AC from mage armor, and it'll be an upgrade over her leather)
Chasuble of Fell Power to *Tyrla* (No brainer)
Amulet of Mighty Fists to *Avril* (for herself when wild-shaped, or for the new puppy.)
Ring of Protection to *Pender* (a boost to the meat shield's AC is always a good thing.)

Obviously, these are just some thoughts to speed up the process.  I am not trying to make any final decisions.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Redclaw said:


> Very nice.  Everything but the mithral shirt that Warren claimed has been added to the party treasure entry.  As for divvying... here are a few suggestions:
> 
> Cloak of Resistance to *Pender* (one of the few who doesn't have one, and desperately in need of anything that'll boost that will save.)
> Staff of Fire to *Larian* (more fireballs that make use of my Arcane Thesis feat, yay!)
> Cloak of Charisma to *Siobhan* (should help smites and turning attemtps.  )
> Bracers of Armor +4 to *Avril* (Larian already gets the +4 AC from mage armor, and it'll be an upgrade over her leather)
> Chasuble of Fell Power to *Tyrla* (No brainer)
> Amulet of Mighty Fists to *Avril* (for herself when wild-shaped, or for the new puppy.)
> Ring of Protection to *Pender* (a boost to the meat shield's AC is always a good thing.)
> 
> Obviously, these are just some thoughts to speed up the process.  I am not trying to make any final decisions.




I'm in agreement across the board here. 

Did we make a copy of that map before we sent it off?  Or do we need to go to Brindol (soon) anyway?


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:


> Very nice.  Everything but the mithral shirt that Warren claimed has been added to the party treasure entry.  As for divvying... here are a few suggestions:
> 
> Cloak of Resistance to *Pender* (one of the few who doesn't have one, and desperately in need of anything that'll boost that will save.)
> Staff of Fire to *Larian* (more fireballs that make use of my Arcane Thesis feat, yay!)
> Cloak of Charisma to *Siobhan* (should help smites and turning attemtps.  )
> Bracers of Armor +4 to *Avril* (Larian already gets the +4 AC from mage armor, and it'll be an upgrade over her leather)
> Chasuble of Fell Power to *Tyrla* (No brainer)
> Amulet of Mighty Fists to *Avril* (for herself when wild-shaped, or for the new puppy.)
> Ring of Protection to *Pender* (a boost to the meat shield's AC is always a good thing.)
> 
> Obviously, these are just some thoughts to speed up the process.  I am not trying to make any final decisions.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dalamar

[sblock=OoC]I'm a bit leery of Siobhan picking the cloak of cha since she already has a cloak of resistance. I'm not sure a +1 to attack with Smite and the bonus to turning is worth losing the +1 to saves.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Fair enough.  We can always sell it, unless someone else wants it.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tyrla will take the Chausable- I'll add it to her sheet shortly.


----------



## Herobizkit

Hey gang.  I'm interested in taking over Pender for the game.  I'd like to make some changes to him but I don't want to go all tweaking him out of shape unless there's a need.  Any ideas, or should I just leave well enough alone?


----------



## Creamsteak

You can take a look at the first post in this thread if you're curious about character creation guidelines if you end up needing information.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Herobizkit said:


> Hey gang.  I'm interested in taking over Pender for the game.  I'd like to make some changes to him but I don't want to go all tweaking him out of shape unless there's a need.  Any ideas, or should I just leave well enough alone?




A little bit of customizing, to get him in line with your preferred play style, is fine I think.  Probably don't want to move him away from the 'heavy armor, big sword' type too far- but do some thing to make him your own.

Welcome aboard, by the way.  Having our meat shield back at full speed is a very good thing- I have feeling we're going to need it.


----------



## Herobizkit

Thanks for having me.  I think I'm going to leave Pender exactly as is - I tend to multi-class every character I make and, really, there's not a lot I can do with "teh fighter" whose job is "teh fight" without doing some serious re-crunching.


----------



## Pinotage

Welcome! Hope you have a fun time playing with us!  It'll be good to have a talking Pender again!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Herobizkit said:


> Thanks for having me.  I think I'm going to leave Pender exactly as is - I tend to multi-class every character I make and, really, there's not a lot I can do with "teh fighter" whose job is "teh fight" without doing some serious re-crunching.




On a related note, Pender has some loot coming from our last fight- I think the division ideas are about 10 OOC posts back.


----------



## Creamsteak

Well if you're going to be playing Pender, post his statistics (whether changed in the Rogue's Gallery or not) so you can update them. For example, if you're sticking wit him as-is, he's most likely getting a ring of protection +1 from the last set of encounters, so he will have to have that added to his equipment (and his AC updated).


----------



## Redclaw

I think he was also in line for a Cloak of Resistance +1.


----------



## Herobizkit

done and done.


----------



## Pinotage

I'll be away from 23rd to 27th December, inclusive, so unable to post during that time. Should be available otherwise.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Having DSL problems- posting may be spotty for the next few days until things get straightened out.


----------



## Creamsteak

I imagine things will be a little slow until after New Years anyway, and that's perfectly fine. We had a 6 month (or was it 9?) hiatus and picked things up pretty well from there.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Everybody still here?


----------



## Herobizkit

I am, though no one else seems to be.


----------



## Redclaw

I'm still here, but it sounded like CS was planning on a brief hiatus around the holidays.  I would expect a restart sometime during the next week.


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes, I'm currently still dealing with post-holidays stuff. Sometime next week I'll be back to normal business.


----------



## Pinotage

Still here as well. Things for me should return to normal when work resumes on Monday.


----------



## Arkhandus

Still here.  And figuring that things will just pick up again after this weekend.  I'll double-check to see if I forgot to post anything for Warren in the past week or two....


----------



## Dalamar

Had a forced break from net usage around the holidays, but I should be getting back up to speed this week.


----------



## Creamsteak

Everyone can advance to level 8 and the group can decide how to spend their current wealth. Keep your current experience scores however.

Enworlds email functions are terrible right now so I'm not getting update emails for any threads I'm subscribed to (and can't even get a password reset email) so things are a little rough. I'm still able to post from home because I have my cookies set, but if I lose that I won't be able to log in at all. Hopefully that doesn't come up.


----------



## Redclaw

I'm assuming we can also sell the items we don't need (thundering short sword, +1 longbow--both small size, rapier +2, 5 +1 elfbane arrows, cloak of charisma +2, horn of fog).  That would yield 12,920 gp, bringing our total available to 21,836, leaving us each around 3,600 gp to spend.  

I am willing to contribute most of mine to boosting Pender's greatsword in some way.  I would like to buy a few more scrolls, just to be prepared, but I'll commit 2,500 toward Pender's sword.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Tyrla should be all set for 8th level.  Summary of changes:
>added Fell flight invocation
>replaced Charm invocation with Voracious dispelling
>Improved Wisdom by 1 pt (from 13 to 14)
>BAB and Will save improved
>HP added (3.5 +2 CON)
>Improved skills (+7 sp: Concentration, Knowledge- arcana, Knowledge- the planes, Spellcraft, UMD added 1 each; added 2 pts cross-class for 1 rank of Spot)

Purchasing: Wand of Burning hands (CL 1, 50 charges; 750 gp)- willing to contribute to any other PCs who want something specific


----------



## pathfinderq1

Oops! 

Double post


----------



## Creamsteak

Redclaw said:


> I'm assuming we can also sell the items we don't need (thundering short sword, +1 longbow--both small size, rapier +2, 5 +1 elfbane arrows, cloak of charisma +2, horn of fog).  That would yield 12,920 gp, bringing our total available to 21,836, leaving us each around 3,600 gp to spend.
> 
> I am willing to contribute most of mine to boosting Pender's greatsword in some way.  I would like to buy a few more scrolls, just to be prepared, but I'll commit 2,500 toward Pender's sword.




You can sell them at the 1/2 market price, yes.

If you want to have Pender's sword 'upgraded' from +1 to +2 it would cost 6000, but that takes 6 days of work. If you want to simply purchase a +2 greatsword, that's 9350, and you can get it immediately. I'm not sure how you want to handle that, but if Pender is willing to make due with a temporary weapon you can leave his current sword to be enhanced by Immerstal.

Immerstal can craft items of up to 10th caster level, if anyone wants to requisition his services for any sort of 'upgrades'.


----------



## Redclaw

Larian is now 8th level:
-- added +1 to Int, now 20 +2 for headband
-- increased BAB to +4, adjusted attacks
-- increased HP to 38
-- added 7 skill points (+1 to concentration, diplomacy, knowledge (arcana), knowledge (the planes) and spellcraft.  +2 to knowledge (dungeoneering).)  Also, boosted Int skills +1 due to stat increase.
-- Upped spells per day, adding 1 3rd level and 1 4th.
-- "Learned" stoneskin and Evard's Black Tentacles, copied Dimension Door from Immerstall
-- Increased save DC for spells, due to stat increase


So, I know have Stoneskin, and will gladly cast it once per day.  Anyone who would like the DR needs to bring along 250 gp worth of diamonds per casting.


----------



## Creamsteak

I believe that should be 9 skill points. In the 3rd post in this thread I mentioned that all characters get +2 skills. Int 20 is +5, and 2 for wizard, so 9.


----------



## Redclaw

Sweet.  I had forgotten about that.  I will adjust accordingly.


----------



## Pinotage

I'll try and update Avril within the next day or so. Can't think of anything immediate that's pressing to spend with her coins, but there might be a few things useful that can benefit the party. A Periapt of Wisdom would be nice, but won't make any difference really until next level when the bonus 5th level spell would be useful.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Anything druidic that might help us in a place called "the Thornwaste" might be nice, too.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm not even sure what loot is left for us to buy things with, aside from whatever's being used for Pender's sword....  But then, I'm not sure there's anything Warren could buy that would be worthwhile right now with the cash available.  So chances are that Warren won't be picking up anything in particular.

I'll update Warren's sheet sometime soon today.


----------



## Redclaw

I think you should have access to the full 3,600 gp of Warren's cut.  With my 2,500 Pender is up to 6,100, which covers the upgrade.  With contributions from Tyrla and one or two others we could afford to just outright purchase a +2 blade.  If there's something you think Warren needs, get it.


----------



## Creamsteak

I notice now that Pender's current weapon is a +1 adamantine greatsword. That might change some opinions.

He'd probably benefit equally from a 4000 gp set of gauntlets of ogre power.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, that's probably a better investment.  Any Bull's Strength spells used by the casters could always be placed on Siobhan, Avril, or Mandla.

I guess Warren could use a +1 shortbow, to help out just a bit with ranged combat.  So I'll add that in.  I'm assuming he just sells his old bow for half market price.  Bought him a Cure Serious potion as well.

I'm about to update Warren's sheet.  The summary:
+1 level of rogue, +3.5 HP, +1 BAB, +1 Fortitude, +1 Will, +12 skill points, +1d6 Sneak Attack, Trap Sense +1, +1 Dexterity (resulted in +1 to Dex mod, for +1 to Initiative, Reflex, AC, touch AC, ranged attack bonus, finesse attack bonus, Shadow Blade damage bonus, and Dex-based skill checks); spent skill points for +3 Disable Device, +1 Hide, +1 Move Silently, +3 Search, +4 Spot; and adding Warren's share of loot, minus the cost of replacing his normal bow with a +1 shortbow and buying a CSW potion


----------



## Pinotage

I've updated Avril to level 8. Just need to sort out spells and what to do with that 3600 gp. 

Also, looking at the treasure list on the Rogue's Gallery thread, there are a few potions that would be worth spreading around.

Larian, could you update the treasure list in the light of the recent sales and division, please?


----------



## Redclaw

So noted/done.


----------



## Pinotage

Redclaw said:


> So noted/done.




Thanks!


----------



## Herobizkit

Hi all.  Sorry I haven't been checking in as often I as I had promised.

After checking what everyone has suggested, I have no issues leaving Pender's _+1 adamantine greatsword_ to be juiced up to +2.  I see there's a _+2 rapier_ floating around that I could use in the interim, unless it's needed for coin.  Getting _gauntlets of ogre power_ would also be nice, but really, we're talking about a +1 to hit and damage.  It's not that big of a deal.  

I'm a fighter.  I fight.  I soak.  I do big damage.  Rapiers are cool, but they aren't built for Mr. Muscles.  I can use a +1 or +2 anything, really, if there's something floating around.  Too bad about the small size weapons.


----------



## Creamsteak

Don't forget I allow fighters (and rangers) to swap some of their feats, so the loss for using a temporary weapon is pretty easy to deal with. Hell, borrow Siobhan's bow and Pender could be an archer for a while without too much difficulty.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'll be pushing things forward soon even if some players havn't yet updated their characters.


----------



## Pinotage

I've updated Avril's spell list, and used some of the gold from the loot division to purchase a Wand of Endure Elements (25 charges). If there's anything else deserty or druidy that people think would help in the Thornwaste, let me know.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Pinotage said:


> I've updated Avril's spell list, and used some of the gold from the loot division to purchase a Wand of Endure Elements (25 charges). If there's anything else deserty or druidy that people think would help in the Thornwaste, let me know.




Not sure if it will affect your choice of purchase, but just be aware (or reminded) that Tyrla essentially provides a constant Endure Elements for herself and all allies within 30 feet, through her Cold Comfort invocation.


----------



## Pinotage

pathfinderq1 said:


> Not sure if it will affect your choice of purchase, but just be aware (or reminded) that Tyrla essentially provides a constant Endure Elements for herself and all allies within 30 feet, through her Cold Comfort invocation.




Ah, OK. In that's case she won't buy it then. Thanks!

Pinotage


----------



## Herobizkit

I apologize for my inactivity in this campaign; I believe I am going to have to drop out completely.  It's clear that I don't have enough experience with or interest in maintaining a character that I did not design from the top down.  I wish you all the best with the story, and good luck.

~ Herobizkit


----------



## Neurotic

May I take over?


----------



## renau1g

Hi all, 

I look forward to assisting this great group of player's stem the tide of the Red Hand.

Quick Question:

Is Pender leveling to 8 as well?


----------



## Redclaw

Welcome aboard, Renau!  Glad to have you with us, especially since I'm playing the squishy elven wizard who likes to hide behind the big, strong soldier.  

I'm pretty sure that everyone leveled up, including Pender.


----------



## renau1g

Ok, i'll level him up tomorrow morning.


----------



## pathfinderq1

While we're at it, has anyone heard from our cleric recently?  I haven't seen anything IC in some time, and I don't think Siobhan has been leveled up yet.


----------



## renau1g

Pender should be all set for 8th level.  Summary of changes:
>Improved Str by 1 pt (from 18 to 19)
>BAB and Fort save improved
>HP added (7.5 +2 CON)
>Bonus Feat (Greater Weapon Focus)
>Improved skills (+5 sp: Jump; Ride; Climb; Intimidate; Swim)


----------



## Pinotage

I'll be away from a PC for most of next week and hence unable to post. Should be back at a PC by the weekend.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Pinotage said:


> I'll be away from a PC for most of next week and hence unable to post. Should be back at a PC by the weekend.
> 
> Pinotage




Sorry, it appears my business trip is going to last until at least Friday of the coming week and possibly into the week after as well. I'll try and post when I can.

Pinotage


----------



## renau1g

Creamsteak said:


> Siobhan's next action will be to use the staff on Pender.




What does the staff do? Hopefully good things


----------



## Pinotage

renau1g said:


> What does the staff do? Hopefully good things




I thought it was a Staff of Life, so its casts Heal.

On a side note, I'm away on holiday from Friday and won't be able to post for at least a week until the following weekend. I would say try not to get Avril and Mandla killed but things are looking fairly bleak at the moment! 

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Pender should be 8th level. If his statistics havn't been updated, that may have been due to the whole change between three different players problem.

His experience score should only be a little behind the parties (I had estimates in one of the threads at some point, I'll have to look them up) but for now you can just put him 250 points behind Larian's score.

Also, Siobhan wasn't leveled, but I added my own modifications to level her to 8th during the fight when I realized she was almost dead. If we need to recruit someone else to play the character, I think I'll need to look into doing so pretty quickly. I don't think I have any 'way out' for the character at the moment unless she ends up dead.


----------



## Redclaw

Lotsa Lewt!  I'm a happy player.

Anyone have any items they're especially interested in?  Falchion for Pender?  Potions for Warren (makes it easier, since he doesn't often stay close enough for Larian to invisible him up.)


----------



## renau1g

As for which items he'd be interested in, probably not the falchion as his current weapon is the same enchantment, but made of adamantite, plus he's specialized in it. He'd like any of the following:

1 amulet of health +2 
1 ring of protection +2 (currently has a +1 version)
1 cloak of resistance +3 (currently has a +1 version)


----------



## Creamsteak

renau1g said:


> plus he's specialized in it.




In case you didn't see it, I'm allowing fighters to switch their weapon focus/specialization/etc. feats as a full-round action. It should be in the fighter notes in the RG or at the top of this thread.


----------



## renau1g

I saw it after I posted. Thanks Creamsteak! 

In that case, until we can get to a place to sell the item (not sure if someone in Brindol would buy it?) Pender can carry it as a back-up weapon.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, does Siobhan still have Touch of Healing available to use on all of us?

I think Pender/Warren should probably take the Amulet of Health and the Ring of Protection. Best to have the frontline fighters up with good defences and health.

There's nothing Avril is particularly interested in, although the Gloves of Dexterity would be nice if somebody else doesn't want them.

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

Warren would want the amulet to toughen himself up a bit.  He's already got +2 Gloves and a +2 Ring, along with a +1 Cloak.  His only weak save is Fortitude, and it's not abysmal.  He'll take one potion of Invisibility as well, if allowed.  Tyrla or Larian might want the others for emergencies when they need to retreat and heal.


----------



## Pinotage

So far, then, it looks like this:

Pender: Falchion, Ring of Protection, Cloak of Resistance
Warren: Amulet of Health, Potion Invisibility
Avril: Gloves of Dexterity
Tyrla: Potion Invisibility
Larian: Potion Invisibility
Siobhan:

I guess a Ring of Protection +1 and Cloak of Resistance +1 come free from Pender.

Pinotage


----------



## renau1g

Ok, I've updated Pender's CS, if anyone wants the Ring of Protection +1 and/or Cloak of Resistance +1 please let me know and I'll remove from Pender's possessions.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Hey Everyone,

I'll be taking over Siobhan and I'm looking forward to playing! I just finished reading through the posts and getting caught up with current events. I'll get an IC post up soon.

If no one wants it, Siobhan will take the 4th potion of invisibility.


----------



## renau1g

Welcome SelcSilverhand! I've only recently joined this merry band, but have followed with interest for a while.


----------



## Pinotage

renau1g said:


> Welcome SelcSilverhand! I've only recently joined this merry band, but have followed with interest for a while.




Welcome. Hope you have a good time with us.

On a side note - I'll be away again on business next week so unable to post.

Pinotage


----------



## Redclaw

Happy to have you along, Selc.  You're welcome to the fourth potion.


----------



## Creamsteak

Btw, Dalamar never noted the staff down. It's a staff of life with (now) 5 charges remaining. Two were used in the previous combat.

Siobhan also suffers from the "needs to be leveled to 8th" problem.


----------



## Arkhandus

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Creamsteak said:


> Btw, Dalamar never noted the staff down. It's a staff of life with (now) 5 charges remaining. Two were used in the previous combat.
> 
> Siobhan also suffers from the "needs to be leveled to 8th" problem.




I will make a new post in the RG thread and add the staff. Are aasimars still LA +1? With the 7 levels of cleric on the sheet that should make her ECL 8 right? If there is no LA I'll get to work on upping her to 8th.


----------



## Creamsteak

No LA on any of the races. In the RG or the first post in this thread I've detailed the char creation rules from the start of the game.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Okay, I added her new character sheet to the RG thread.


----------



## Creamsteak

After tomorrow, I'm going to be home for the next four days with very little to do, so I'll be a little bit quicker to respond most likely.


----------



## Creamsteak

Just to make everyone aware, I'm in the process of moving, then a vacation, then moving into the new place, so I may be a bit slower than usual until partway into August.


----------



## renau1g

Good luck with everything Creamsteak! That's quite a busy time and I remember moving last year... not fun.


----------



## Pinotage

While I get a chance to post with the forums being unavailable, I'll be away on holiday from 6th to 26th August.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage

Well, I'm off. Enjoy the game while I'm away. See you on the 27th.

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

Apologies for being incommunicado much of the time in the past 2-3 weeks.  I've been really distracted and lethargic lately, dunno why, so with EN World's problems last week or the week before, I had just stopped bothering with checking EN World regularly for a while, waiting for it to be fixed and for my focus to return.

I'll resume Warren's posts on Thursday.


----------



## Pinotage

Anybody know of any useful Druid spells that will help us navigate the Thornwaste?

Pinotage


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, the Prune Growth use of Diminish Plants (PHB, Druid 3) could shrink, prune, and untangle a lot of stuff within long range with each casting.  That could potentially negate the slowdown or thorny hazard for that area (though I imagine Avril could only cast it a few times per day, so it might only help for a few hours or less each day for all I know).  It would make it easier for Warren and Pender to hack and burn through the stuff quickly too, so I imagine we could avoid damage in those areas easily enough.

Summoning thoqqua with SNA 3 could clear a decent path, since anything that touches them takes 2d6 fire damage, which I imagine would burn away a lot of dry bushes and thorns in the Thornwaste pretty quickly.  Though each summoning would only last half a minute or so, so that's a far less effective prospect than Diminish Plants.

Air Walk (Druid 4) could get us across a decent area with each casting, but would only affect one subject at a time (casting it on the horses would allow some of us to ride along), but again, that's probably less effective than Diminish Plants.

BTW, what does Cold Comfort do?  I don't have Complete Arcane and it's been many months (a year or so?) since I last looked through the Warlock and their maneuvers there (for a tabletop game I was running, where one player was making a Warlock as a backup if his Druid died).


----------



## pathfinderq1

Cold Comfort provides the temperature-resistance effect of Endure Elements to all allies within 30 feet- not terribly useful, but it will make travel less miserable in hot or cold conditions.


Easy Trail (Dr 2, from the Spell Compendium page 76-77) looks like it would be ideal for this.  One hour per level, effect in a 40 foot radius around the caster, provides a trail through any undergrowth and treats any "trackless" terrain as having a trail.  Don't know if it would be approved, though.


----------



## Pinotage

Creamsteak, any word on Easy Trail?

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak

Pinotage said:


> Creamsteak, any word on Easy Trail?
> 
> Pinotage




I'll allow it.


----------



## Redclaw

Hey all. Sorry it's been so long. I wish I had a good excuse, but I've got nothing.

I don't know if there's still a spot for me in the game after my obnoxious disappearing act, but if you'll still have me I'd love to keep Larian in the mix.


----------



## Creamsteak

I havn't done anything with Larian and he's still wandering around in the group as they search out the Ghost Lord. Things have been slow (mostly my fault) anyway.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry for not posting lately, been a lot more preoccupied with the holidays and the week after than I usually would be.  Got sucked into wasting too much time playing video games when I haven't been busy outside the house.


----------



## Creamsteak

Oh man this died at the Stone Lion place.  So close to the end.


----------

